# Naruto Chapter 591 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Discuss away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally Kabuto starts kicking Sasuke's ass.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2012)

we see madara vanish


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara will manage to avoid disappearing using an eye technique which revives himself with the cost of his right eye.Madara temporairly loses his Susano'o ability, but can later replace his lost eye with using the remaining Rinnegan eye from Nagato.

Tobi gets pushed back by Naruto,Bee,Kakashi and Guy.He will manage to capture Bee and then retreats to pick up Madara at the battlefield.Madara and Tobi both retreat for now.

Sasuke and Naruto get ready for their final fight as Sasuke will be prepared and send by Madara and Tobi to capture the Kyuubi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

Tsunade gives the start for Itachi monument construction in Konoha town center.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 20, 2012)

please please pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease. sasuke's carnage already.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Tsunade gives the start for Itachi monument construction in Konoha town center.


ok, i lol'd


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara's end and the end of the Tobi fight.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 20, 2012)

I kinda got a feeling that we'll see Sasuke doing something like Naruto did after Kushina disappeared, like this page [sp][/sp]


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 20, 2012)

We get an indication that Sasuke has become even more powerful, Madara's parting words and finally the start of Naruto vs Tobi for realz.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 20, 2012)

Itachi fades away and sasuke has a dumb look on his face.

Madara cant be released

Tsunade reveals a technique[She made a hand sign this chapter] and Raikage and Onoki give her backup as she charges Madara.


----------



## Ryopus (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> Madara's end and the end of the Tobi fight.



What do you mean by end of the Tobi fight?


----------



## †obitobi (Jun 20, 2012)

_The battle with the Kage's has come to a close!! What will Madara do before he leaves!?_


*The Kage's watch as Madara is illuminated with light.*

*Onooki:* The edo tensei has been stopped!

*Madara:* Looks like my time is about up... I'd better make use of this while I'm still here...


Madara makes a seal with Susanoo and then vanishes into a burst of bright light.


*Tsunade:* What was that? I can't feel his chakra anymore...

*Gaara:* It appears that he was unable to finish one last jutsu before the edo tensei expired...

*Onooki:* ...




*Tobi stands in front of Naruto, and the others.*

*Kakashi:* Naruto, don't rush into his reach... He may still use the Rinnegan on us...

*Tobi:* Don't worry Kakashi... Even _I_ know when to not push my luck... I have to retreat for the moment, but I can assure you that it is still very early in this war...


Tobi uses his jutsu to warp out of there.


*Tobi:* And Naruto... Try to stay on your toes from now on, when you rest... You'll never know when I may pop up again...

Naruto looks uncomfortable.



_*Itachi leaves Sasuke...*_


*Sasuke:* brother... I can't forgive you... I can't forgive anyone... But I still love you regardless... Rest peacefully...


Kabuto escapes Izanami and panics as he falls.


*Kabuto:* What...? Is this reality or am I still in that illusion...?

*Sasuke:* You have been freed from it... Itachi has moved on...

*Kabuto:* He made me undo the edo tensei... Why didn't he kill me?

*Sasuke:* Because he wanted for us to come to terms with what is right... He spared your life, and that's why I will not kill you...


Sasuke puts his sword away...


*Kabuto:* I am grateful to Itachi... However this is still war, Sasuke... Who's side will you reside on if not with me nor Konoha? If you aren't with anyone, then you'll be against everyone...

*Sasuke:* Then that is how it will be... I've only known enemies thus far...

*Kabuto:* Konoha does not fight alone... The five villages now fight as one joint alliance... I'm all that you realistically have to ever hope to avenge Itachi...

*Sasuke:* I know that edo tensei cannot be done more than once for one person... You've used all of your trump cards, and are therefore no use to me, at this point...

*Kabuto:* ... While it is true that I can't use edo tensei, there is still another way that we can win this war that I haven't even let Madara in on... But it requires your eyes, Sasuke...


Sasuke clutches his sword.


*Kabuto:* There is one jutsu that surpasses both Izanagi and Edo tensei... Capable even of the revival of your clan...

*Sasuke:* ...?

*Kabuto:* A massive Izanagi that only special eyes can perform...

*Sasuke:* ... You mean the Rinne Tensei...


Kabuto smiles...



*Back with the Kage's*


*Tsunade to Onooki:* what's the matter?

*Onooki:* I don't know what it is... 

But I feel that our battle with Madara has yet to be decided...


We see a forrest, with a hidden chamber in the soil. It's the Uchiha hideout. Behind stone tablet of the Rikudou Sennin is a tomb. It's dark, and a man climbs out of it. It's Madara!

*Madara:* It's time to start phase three...

Madara is alive! /end.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 20, 2012)

I PREDICT THAT SASUKE WILL CRY......


----------



## Chuck (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara lols and reveals he's really not disappearing


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 20, 2012)

Meanwhile Rock lee gathered all 7 dragonballs and is ready to make a wish


----------



## Chuck (Jun 20, 2012)

Kabuto finally snaps out of Izanami by accepting himself and he goes back to the orphanage


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2012)

No more Sasuke for awhile.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Kabuto finally snaps out of Izanami by accepting himself and he goes back to the orphanage



Even if Kabuto did "turn good" he certainly wouldnt do that lol. First of all he's in his 30s so wtf? Secondly he still has awesome abilities, with an Oro enhanced body and knowledge of Sage Mode. He is going to do battle with Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

Ryopus said:


> What do you mean by end of the Tobi fight?



meaning we'll likely see Tobi's last words/actions before disappearing seeing he has no backup anymore and being on his own.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm hoping for Tobi vs. Naruto to restart and some other developments with the Kabuto/Sasuke situation.


----------



## kenshiro2 (Jun 20, 2012)

just something i just saw it seems if i'm not mistaken that tobi has a little crack on the side of his mask when he tells " damn kabuto u failed".At last we will back to business with the naruto fight now that madara going to fade away.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 20, 2012)

*Chapter 591*
*Karma*

_Itachi's farewell..._
Sasuke: ....
Itachi: Goodbye...
_Itachi's gone_
Sasuke: You were forced....Itachi....I can never ever forgive Konoha...
Sasuke: That memory....just added a whole lot of anger towards me *EMS shinning between his hair*
_Sasuke turns at Kabuto_
Sasuke: You are not part of Konoha, you are not included in my promise!
_Sasuke's sword swings towards his neck_
_Kabuto blocks it with his hand all of the sudden_
Sasuke: !? What?
Kabuto: I have to thank Itachi, really. 
Sasuke: Impossible...how? You were in....
Kabuto: Izanami? Please Sasuke. You of all people should know you can't get rid of a snake that easily.
Sasuke: How...explain.
Kabuto: Before I absorbed all of Orochimaru's cells, I made sure I understood everything there was to know about the Sharingan. Orochimaru worked with Danzo and as you may know, Izanagi was achievable for even a non-Uchiha.
If we knew about Izanagi, then we surely must have known about Izanami..although I do admit, we could never replicate it, so when Itachi used it on me I was caught off guard. Well in short...
Sasuke: ....
Kabuto: All your jutsus, are useless before these eyes! *Kabuto glares at him with his sinister snake eyes*
_Sasuke starts to tremble_
Sasuke: *What...what is this chill going down my spine....why? How can I be scared....I am the only thing to be feared din this world....*
Kabuto: Genjutsu is impossible to use on me, as long as I'm connected with this snake, you will have to resort on other means.
Sasuke: Then..why did you hide your eyes in the beginning..
Kabuto: Oh...to give you a false sense that you have the capability of putting me into genjutsu. 
Sasuke: Wait! Then why did you allow Itachi to end your Edo Tensei?
Kabuto; To get rid of Itachi of course. *And to ensure "he" dies.*
Sasuke: Enough! _Sasuke's Susano forms_
_Kabuto gradually looks up at it._
_Sasuke stabs him with the sword of Amaterasu_
_Kabuto liquifies his body and side steps it_
Sasuke: Dammit! _Amaterasu!_
_Kabuto uses oral rebirth and slithers away._
Sasuke: Not so fast! _Sasuke uses his amaterasu shuriken to strike him_
_Kabuto burns_
Sasuke: I ...I did it...
Kabuto: You really are....scared.
Sasuke: !!!
_Kabuto's snake bits his neck_
Sasuke: urgh....this venom....my sharingan....
Kabuto: I was saving this for Naruto...but I just rememberd how entertaining  it would be to make you squeal.
_Kabuto's back rips out two wings, his legs grow into cat like legs and his hands grow enourmous nails. His Horns becomes large and his jaw extends.He grows another face beside him which is Orochimaru's snake form face._
Sasuke: What...is this...
Kabuto: _The snake always dreamed to fly_
Kabuto:_ I have made that dream, a reality. This is the full hydra mode. Chimera._
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 20, 2012)

2-3 pages of Itachi disintegrating/Sasuke pondering.

10-12 pages Tobi vs Naruto

Last page is probably Suigetsu and Juugo arriving at Sasuke's location.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 20, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Chapter 591*
> *Karma*
> 
> _Itachi's farewell..._
> ...



We already saw him fighting in izanami..


----------



## Deadway (Jun 20, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> We already saw him fighting in izanami..



Which was all an act.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2012)

Itachi fades away and so the rest of the Edos. Sasuke remains there for a while comtemplating what to do now. Kabuto starts to awaken.

However Madara's Edo Tensei reveals why it is special as Kabuto mentioned and allows him to stay on the battlefield. The fight between him and the Kages resumes.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2012)

madara leaves with a comment on how weak and boring the kage have become and that he will be back


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 20, 2012)

I can see Sasuke pulling a Zabuza/Itachi act in the long-run by acting like a bad guy but in his heart of hearts, seeking redemption and forcing naruto into killing him out of guilt. In his dying moments he's going to mention how he came to the realization and apologizes to him.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 20, 2012)

itachi fades, sasuke decides what he is going to do with kabuto.

some interaction between the kages and madara.

and maybe some interaction between tobi, naruro and co.


----------



## Grimbold (Jun 20, 2012)

Can we finally leave this uchiha stuff behind and get back to Naruto?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 20, 2012)

This chapter makes me believe in the Evil Future Sasuke Theory even more.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2012)

*Chapter 591 Prediction:*   The Wrath of Madara


Naruto seeing Itachi releasing Edo Tensei, he goes on the offensive on Tobi/Madara, but the battle is far from over.

The Kages think they won, but Madara still has not disappeared for his Rinnegan and Hashirama's cells keeps him grounded in the real world.  But his powers are half of what they were.


----------



## fromashesrise (Jun 21, 2012)

Chapter 591 - The Things I've Learned


Madara (disintegrating): Well it seems I underestimated you Hokage, you may not be powerful, but you were smart enough to send a Uchiha to stop the Edo Tensei. Only such a shinobi would be able to pull this off.

Tsunade: Actually I'm not sure what's going on - in our time all the Uchiha are dead...

Madara: WHAT?!

Oonoki: Either way it seems like your time is finally over, as well as this war. We've won.

Madara: Ha ha ha, have you learned nothing Oonoki? Nothing at all?

Oonoki: What do you mean?

Madara: Even if the edo tensei is gone, this war is far from over. The Akatsuki will still win and plunge this world into an abyss. Oh and one more thing before I go... This isn't over. I WILL be back, and when I come back, I will seek each one of you out first and finish what I started. I hope you use your time away from me wisely.

Gaara: ...

Madara (thinking): Tobi... you got your revenge on the Uchiha without consulting me... you bastard. Oh well, you and Nagato better have figured out how to bring me back properly. (disintigrates)

Mei: That was unexpected to say the least. I thought this was the end. 

Gaara: We... we were helpless.

Tsunade: Yeah. And I'm worried about the truth to what he said. If the masked man finds a way to really bring him back, I'm not sure there's a ninja alive that can stop him.

Oonoki: Quiet everyone! After everything that's transpired here, all of the shinobi that sacrificed themselves, have you forgotten the point? We DID win. Whoever had the will to see it through far enough to stop this Edo Tensei proved that we have the will to do anything.

Tsunade (thinking): the old man... it's like he's a different person since he met Naruto and Gaara.

Oonoki: I never thought I'd even say the day when all five Kage joined together...

(flashback)

All of the second Kages are sitting in a balcony over looking a chunin exams contest

Oonoki: Muu-sama, is this the first time all 5 kages have actually met?

Muu: it appears so. (stares at Tobirama) Even in spite of the conflict we had with the leaf, I am confident that this meeting will set the tone for peace throughout the five great nations.

(later)

Oonoki: Where is he? (panting) Where is Muu sama?

Stone shinobi: Oonoki, Lord Tsuchikage, he... didn't make it.

Oonoki (cold faced): What....?

Stone Shinobi: It was an ambush... The second Mizukage himself attacked us. They killed eachother immediately. 

Oonoki: But I just saw him yesterday... with the Mizukage... 

Stone Shinobi:...

Oonoki: What... what kind of peace is this?!

*Oonoki in his 30's over looking the village as it prepares for war*

_The only thing I learned is that there is no such thing as peace. Only betrayal. That this world is kill or be killed._

_ So I became the stubborn fence-sitter. I lived a long life because of it... I thought I had learned everything..._

Hiruzen: The treaty is signed. The third shinobi war is over... finally.

Oonoki: Hokage...

Hiruzen: Yes, Tsuchikage?

Oonoki: We are the oldest sitting Kages in the history of the shinobi villages. 

Hirzuen:...

Oonoki: But I have heard you plan to give up your seat to someone new. Why? Why not rule stubbornly. Why entrust your village to someone else who will just be an incompetent kid?

Hirzuen: Because I have faith in the shinobi of my village. And I believe that we must eventually pass the title of Kage down to the next generation. Actually, this treaty was my last act as Hokage and I'm proud of that. Every generation that passes, we get closer to peace, and it's our responsibility to entrust that generation with the tools to bring about peace. Stubbornness is not such a tool, Oonoki.

Oonoki:... HMPH. You were always a naive fool Hiruzen. I'm sure the new guy will just get himself killed and you'll have to come crawling back. I guarantee it.

(back to the present)

Oonoki: that child... Naruto... he was the son of the 4th Hokage am I wrong?

Tsunade: No, you're correct.

Oonoki: Then Hiruzen was right. Each passing generation brings us closer to peace. I always thought I had learned everything as Tsuchikage, but this war taught me something. It taught me... that being a stubborn old man will get me nowhere...This war taught me that anything is possible if we just work together towards peace.

(panel shifts)

Tobi: Okay, enough playing around. Let's get serious. 

Caption: The final battle for the beasts begins!


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 21, 2012)

Madara: I can circumvent the release with a special jutsu! It needs 83 handsigns!
<Makes 82 handsigns before his hands crumble away>



But seriously, I expect Itachi's final moment and Sasuke encountering the Rookies.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm predicting that Sasuke ends up killing Kabuto this chapter.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 21, 2012)

Madara gets sealed, more of Naruto and Tobi, and perhaps the rookies finally show up. If the scene sticks to Sasuke, Taka will show up.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 21, 2012)

Madara takes out Tsunade and Onoki before he vanishes, Itachi crumbles away, and we get back to the Tobi fight. Tobi's mask is cracking and this where the chapter ends.  

Make it happen Kishi


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 21, 2012)

Madara is not taking anyone out, he can't even maintain Susano'o anymore.

All the Kages are surviving.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think that first half of the chapter will be about sasuke cring alone in a cave (so his standard emo mode)... and later we might get 2-3pages of madara vanishing... and kages going WTF? and rest 1-2pages will be about naruto battlefield so from c592 we could see his fight a bit before the reinforcements arrive (and where tobi will use white dragon to kill lots of people...narutos friends included which would bring him to rage and lose his guard... which would lead to bee sacraficing himself)


----------



## Talis (Jun 22, 2012)

Madara will avoid being reeased from the jutsu.

Last panel will be Madara doing a handstand.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 22, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Madara will avoid being reeased from the jutsu.
> 
> Last panel will be Madara doing a handstand.



There was a justu created to counter Edo cancellation. 
Conveniently enough Madara had it in his arsenal


----------



## Talis (Jun 22, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> There was a justu created to counter Edo cancellation.
> Conveniently enough Madara had it in his arsenal


The hand-stand-no-jutsu, Madara will grab the ground so though that his soul can't be sucked into the air.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2012)

madara goes a way leaving the kages relived. and we see sasuke go insane and fire ameratsu at kabuto burning him alive. and we see naruto going into sage mode at the end of the chapter


----------



## Mariko (Jun 22, 2012)

If Madara didn't have the rinnegan, he would had been one paneled by... Naruto and Gaara (remember....)

Madara's nothing more than a freak, an "henta?".

He's no more Uchiha than Kabuto were human....


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Jun 22, 2012)

Madara gets transported to sasuke's location.  Kages start thanking their lord and savior. itachi 





ero_luffy said:


> If Madara didn't had the rinnegan, he would had been one paneled by... Naruto and Gaara (remember....)



After a preliminary of Eien no mangekyo via stabilized susanoo alone, you're the only one on the forum still clinging to such. 



> Madara's nothing more than a freak, an "henta?".
> 
> He's no more Uchiha than Kabuto were human....



Even kabuto would disagree with you.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 23, 2012)

AumaanAnubis said:


> After a preliminary of Eien no mangekyo via stabilized susanoo alone, you're the only one on the forum still clinging to such.



It doesn't matter what happened after with the kages. If Madara didn't had the rinnegan, he wouldn't had avoid the FRS naruto had thrown to him.
He would have been torned appart and then sealed  (let me believe it since we will never have the answer...)



> Even* izanamied* kabuto would disagree with you.



Fixed


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 23, 2012)

My prediction

Itachi disappears Sasuke has that cold look about him and kills Kabuto still trapped in the Izanami loop

Madara attacks the Kage's Onoki takes the hit and is mortally wounded and then Madara disappears

 We see the rookies closing in on the Naruto battlefield seeing the craters of the Bijuudamas

Maybe we will see Team Naruto fighting GM and Tobi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 23, 2012)

I think we'll be heading back to Naruto next week.

The panel on the first page about "Your opponents are here" seemed to give it away for me.


----------



## kisuke55 (Jun 23, 2012)

either kabuto is released from the genjutsu and fights sasuke,or sasuke just beheads kabuto on his way out.

sasuke says something along the lines of"thank you brother now i can exact true revenge and show the world my hate"

we briefly see naruto

tobi uses his rinnegan to revive madara


----------



## titantron91 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sasuke snaps and can only feel cold vengeance now. Not rage, not sadness, just plain cold vengeance now. 

Sasuke proceeds to behead Kabuto.

Sasuke summons his Susanooh to make an exit through the cave.

Sasuke notices the difference in his Susanooh. It loses the bowshield and gains two extra arms. Its outer arms now possesses the Totsuka sword and the Yata Mirror. One of its inner arms (attached to the obliques/waist) carry a black energy orb (presumably Amaterasu orb) and the last arm doesn't hold anything.

Sasuke's Susanooh is now perfect with huge wings too, and kinda looks like a Garudamon with an Native American chief headdress. Its legs are similar to eagle claws.

Sasuke giving him Totsuka and Yata is a confirmation that Itachi wants Sasuke to take revenge on Konoha. Sasuke starts to become crazy again.

Sasuke uses the Amaterasu orb to launch fire orbs of Enton at the cave walls punching a giant hole through it and covering its sides with black flame. Sunlight reaches Sasuke, showing his crazy face.

He sees Suigetsu and Jugo. Sasuke asks how they survived. Suigetsu says it's easy to escape but the timing is hard. Juugo is surprised with Sasuke's Susanooh. Sasuke says he'll tell them the whole story later. 

He asks them if they still want to join him in his revenge. He won't force them if they don't want but he tells them to stay away from his plans if they don't want to join. Suigetsu says they're bored and are war criminals now so they would rather join him. Sasuke smiles and apologizes to them for leaving them.

Suigetsu interrupts, saying the he has something Sasuke would definitely like.... something that can change the tide of the war. He shows the scroll to Sasuke... Sasuke opens it and Sasuke gets shocked at what he saw.

Scene goes back to Madara. He admits sadness for getting unsummoned. He says that he'll leave something too keep them busy while their gone.

His right eye EMS activates, and before his right eye appears a dark-shaded orb. Madara shouts "Inari!"

Five wisps of spirits jet out of the orb and forms into fox spirits. Madara says "try to train yourselves with this. Hopefully when I get back, you become stronger." He bids them farewell then he vanishes.

Onoki with a smile on his face says "even after vanishing, he is still a pain in the ass. Lord Hashirama couldn't have beaten this guy on his own. And even if he did, it must have took a great toll on him".

Tsunade replies "I have no idea. I was a child when Madara faced my grandfather. All I remember is after his fight with Madara, grandfather only lived for another year. He died young. Before he died he divided the tailed beasts to different countries, two for each great nation. Takigakure successfully stole the Nanabi from Suna. After grandfather died, my grand-uncle Tobirama succeeded him."

Ei interrupts "Enough with the talk! Let's just finish these pests with all the strength left in us. At least this is not Madara!"

Mei Terumi counters "We must not take it likely though... this is still Madara's technique".

Ei replies "do you really have to break my moments, Mizukage?" :/

Gaara proceeds to attack with his sand. The other four Kage join.

In Tobi vs Naruto, Naruto, Kakashi and Gai continues attacking Tobi... he talks to them, saying that he's lucky he has already extracted the 9Tails chakra from Kinkaku and Ginkaku. He then mocks them for being so confident with having massive power now that they forget to keep attention on the smaller more intricate aspects of battle.

Bee plans to go to his V2 form from Bijuu form when a Tobi clone appears behind him. Successfully transforming to V2 form, Zetsu clone spores appear on Hachibee and Tobi uses his chakra chains on him, effectively draining Bee of chakra. Bee reverts back to human form end get's warpholed by Tobi clone, which disappears right after.

Tobi's eye shows amusement stating that his Eye of The Moon Plan's first phase is successful. He then leaves the Konoha three with a last message. He states...

"I'll give you a reward making me fight this hard. I have never fought a fight this hard since the Uchiha massacre. I'll tell you something about me. I am closely related to Sasuke. I hate the Uchiha clan but I hate Konoha more. My Sharingan is from a child Uchiha who died in a war between Konoha and Iwa. No, I won't show my face to you. I think that's enough information about me. Uzumaki Naruto... my Sasuke will take care of you." 

Killer Bee is gone!

Tobi disappears!

Last panel shows Sasuke on perfect Susanoo form, with Suigetsu and Juugo inside it, flying to somewhere.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 24, 2012)

I know Kishi is working on the movie but... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5BMQ-xpTog[/YOUTUBE] 

I want my Naruto vs. Tobi GOD DAMMIT!!!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2012)

First 7-8 pages will be about Itachi disappearing, Sasuke looking shocked, perhaps a tear, another Itachi golden smile while he fades...

Kishi will milk this bromance to the max

After that I'm kinda hoping Onoki dies. Madara needs a win after all the Fail he's endured


----------



## Jad (Jun 24, 2012)

Prediction: The tide of battle (?)

*Naruto*: "I used up too much of Kurama's Chakara, give us some time."
*Bee*: "Ok Naruto. Lets go you shitheads"
*Gai*: "Kurama?"
*Kakashi*: "He must mean the Kyuubi "
_Flashback_: *remembers how terryfying it was from a distance the Kyuubi's power was*
*Kakashi*: Alright, there is no way we can lose, Gai, remember  formation 'Lighting Strike' (or some weird formation name they did in the past).
*Gai*: "Of course I do Kakashi......"
*Gai*: "Hachimon tonkou kai!"
*Kakashi *- thinking: "With Gai's body all heated up, it will be easier for him to move much faster and hit much harder, and also....."
*Gai*: "Konoha blistering Whirldwind" *Gai jumps in the air almost instantly infront of Gedo Mazo and kicks, which generates a large crescent moon wind of fire about the size of Gedo Mazo's entire arm*

*Tobi*: "Too fast"
*Naruto/Bee*: !

*Gedo mazo blocks the kick but a huge wind of fire coupled with the strength of his kick causes it to wooble nearly falling down. It's arm on fire with a large laceration indent to it. Like Gai cut the air and sliced him with it.*

*Kakashi*: "Rakiri/Lighting Chain !"*Much, much thicker version of the one seen last time, it easily severs Gedo Mazo's legs and it falls down, still it's arm on fire.*

*Tobi Jumps and goes for Gai since his still tired from the last attack. Bee intercepts with a tail though Tobi warps through it, but Kakashi is underneath the tail and goes in for a punch.*

*Tobi*: "Shinra tensei!" *Kakashi gets blown back and poofs*
*Tobi*: "Good strategy, but don't thin-
Noise: "Tshhhhhhhhhhhh!" *BOOM*
*Kakashi*: "Did I get him?"

*Tobi is seen standing in the smoke, mask cracked and falling off near the mouth, shirt completely ripped showing a very pale white arm repairing.*

*Tobi*: "To think you planted an explosive tag.....Kakashi you indeed have good eyes, but this won't be enough"

*Kakashi comes out of the ground with a Kunai, Tobi steps back, phases a kick from Gai coming behind him. Gai engages in Taijutsu but only to be short lived by a Shinra Tensei, it poofs only to be a clone (yes Gai can use ninjutsu when he wants too). Gedo Mazo is already back up no fire on its arm, legs also reattached (has the cultamitive regeneration of 7 bijuus). Naruto is still resting, Bee is acting like a body guard for him.*

*Tobi*: "You are all nothing but ants scurrying around beneath my feet delaying the inevitable"
*Kakashi*: "Your plans are nothing but foolish and full of corrupt........you lost this war, and I don't intend to take you in as a war criminal. You will die here by my hands."
*Tobi*: "You think you can beat me, Kakashi the copy ninja, you are as foolish as your father was......."
*Kakashi*: "! So you knew him....."
*Tobi*: "Of course....I knew him very well.....he was my friend, but that was in the past...."

*Gedo Mazo goes in for a punch surprising everyone as it is heading in very fast, except for Gai who is in the 6th Gate.*

*Gai*: "Konoha grand palm/strike!!!!" - *a miniature version of Hirudora fires at Gedo Mazo's punch and it blows up, about as big as FRS. Gedo mazo gets knocked backwards.It's arm completely shattered and destroyed, only to slowly regenerate.*

*The smoke clears and Kakashi arms are completely claded in lighting and so are his feet and his whole face is masked in shadow (must be really pissed for bringing his father into this). His skin and shirt are peeling off as well.*

*Kakashi*: "I'll show you why I am rumored to have cut lighting."

*Caption*: "Rakiri's new form!" - Year of Kakashi folks


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2012)

at the start we will probably see the reaction of people after the edos are gone. then we will probably see naruto and tobi fight for a while i think he will tell bee to take on the statue. while he take on tobi he will tell gai and kakashi to stay back that this is his fight. then we see naruto entering sage mode or kcm and the chapter ends.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Jun 24, 2012)

Madara takes advantage of the encasing shroud to piggyback on his summoner before the calling is completed.  As itachi dissipates, madara arrives.




ero_luffy said:


> It doesn't matter what happened after with the kages.
> 
> if Madara didn't had the rinnegan, he wouldn't had avoid the FRS naruto had thrown to him.
> He would have been torned appart and then sealed  (let me believe it since we will never have the answer...)



Had he utilized mokuton to instantly generate a wood-style barrier of sorts, people would jump to the same conclusion.

Opting for rinnengan in an untold amount of accessible options is no justification to maintain that he would have been defeated.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 24, 2012)

I still can't shake the feeling that Itachi's releasing of _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_ isn't going to be quite what he expects.

The releases look more like _Gedō: Rinne Tensei no Jutsu_ ('Outer Path: Samsara of Heavenly Life Technique') [1] than previous zombies releasing. [1, 2, 3] While I don't think the zombies are being returned to life, I don't think their souls are returning to the pure world, the afterlife.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 24, 2012)

All Zombies are returned to life and Kabuto will be the one to start crumbling


----------



## ZE (Jun 24, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> I still can't shake the feeling that Itachi's releasing of _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_ isn't going to be quite what he expects.
> 
> The releases look more like _Gedō: Rinne Tensei no Jutsu_ ('Outer Path: Samsara of Heavenly Life Technique') [1] than previous zombies releasing. [1, 2, 3] While I don't think the zombies are being returned to life, I don't think their souls are returning to the pure world, the afterlife.


All of the souls will fuse with madara and create the perfect being.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 24, 2012)

Naruto vs Tobi


----------



## Talis (Jun 24, 2012)

Kabuto will show up with the Rinnegan.
Sasuke will do a handstand.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 24, 2012)

The rookies finally get to their destination after running through the rain for 18 weeks.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 24, 2012)

ZE said:


> All of the souls will fuse with madara and create the perfect being.


ditto, that's what i'm hoping for at least.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 24, 2012)

That would inevitably lead to Itachi's soul solo'ing Madara from within him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 24, 2012)

ZE said:


> All of the souls will fuse with madara and create the perfect being.



How can all those fodders make a perfect being? If it was just Itachi and Madara I would say cool, but nah.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 24, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> That would inevitably lead to Itachi's soul solo'ing Madara from within him.


you mean his soul would solo the very soles of the soul madara sold to his sole purpose in life in defeating his soulmate's sole soul solo?


----------



## The Prodigy (Jun 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





titantron91 said:


> Sasuke snaps and can only feel cold vengeance now. Not rage, not sadness, just plain cold vengeance now.
> 
> Sasuke proceeds to behead Kabuto.
> 
> ...







Now that's one prediction right there  

All of it is plausible, though I don't exactly see Sasuke just cutting of Kabuto's head nor the bold. Still though, this prediction is making me look foward to the new chapter all the more. You should write fan fiction. Shits legit


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Jun 24, 2012)

This week's chapter has been very well-designed and emotional!


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2012)

Next chapter Sasuke will stop giving a shit.


----------



## atduncan (Jun 25, 2012)

I think everyone is gonna have  a huge ninja orgy


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 25, 2012)

Itachi disappears for good. Kabuto is still in genjutsu so Sasuke kills him and leaves. 

Every other zombie but Madara has disappeared by now. Madara uses some crazy Rinnegan powers to break out of Edo Tensei and make himself alive again. Now that he isn't forced to fight anymore he leaves and says that it's no fun to fight such low level opponents.

Back to Tobi vs. Naruto, where to fight is just starting for real.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2012)

i predict madara flashback 

and sasuke RS power up cause this is like kushina's arrival. naruto got a power up after learning true parental love. sasuke learns true hatred and gets CS3 while the forums call it hax................. again


----------



## auem (Jun 25, 2012)

madara will summon gedo mazo....which will catch his departing soul(it can catch and store) and put it back inside him again...


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2012)

Kabuto breaks free of Izanami, uses a Dragon version of Yamata no Orochi, Sasuke unleashes his Final Susanoo.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 25, 2012)

Sasuke begins to go nuts. Kabuto breaks out of Izanami, and no longer has goals of taking Sasuke's body, but rather, he wants to stop him and Tobi.

Last page is Sasuke giving Kabuto a look of pure evil and insanity.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 25, 2012)

Chapter 591

* Scene shows Itachi disappears and sasuke is left with tears in his eyes, Kabuto is released from Izanami due to Edo tensei being ended

Kabuto, "Kukuku...Itachi caught me off guard with his Genjutsu, but in the end he only succeeded in serving you up to me to be devoured"

Sasuke, "Itachi went through all of that, to try and change you, yet even still you walk down this path"

* Sasuke becomes pissed and enters Stage 4 Susano'o

Kabuto, "You and I are very much alike in this regard Sasuke-Kun, you to reject Itachi's beliefs, this is why you should become one with me"

*Kabuto enters Yamata no Orochi SM Form causing the cave to collapse 

Kabuto/Yamata no Orochi, "White Rage Technique"

* eight white rage blasts erupt from each of Yamata no Orochi's heads forcing Sasuke to he knees and powering down Susano'o

Kabuto/Yamata no Orochi, "You are nothing without Itachi Kukuku"

*Scene changes to Naruto & B vs Tobi

Kakashi, "Can you enter that form again yet Naruto"

Naruto, "Kurama needs more time to recuperate"

Gai, "Whose Kurama?"

Naruto, "I'll explain later, we just need to hold him off a little while longer"

*Gedou Mazou releases a large amount of electricity from it's body as it did in the battle against Darui's division

B, "Look like were out of time, looks like we just might die?"

*scene switches to the Gokage's battlefield

Tsunade, "Looks like someone ended Edo...."

*Tsunade is caught on fire by Amaterasu flames

Onoki, "Hokage!!!"

Madara, "That's one down"

Gaara, "How can this be he should have been ended with the technique"

Madara, "I rewrote my fate"

*We see Madara's right eye close & Madara binds all the Gokage with Mokuton

Madara, "This is the end!"

*Scene shifts back to Sasuke, Kabuto Yamata no Orochi goes to eat him

Sasuke flashes back to the scene of Itachi saying he will always love him

Sasuke (Thinking), "I'm not like him I fight for my brothers sake, he fights for no one"

Scene shows Itachi's smiling face. Than Sasuke's perfect Susano'o erupts towering over Kabuto

Sasuke, "Even the sound waves will not reach me in here, this is the end Kabuto"

*Scene shifts to Naruto & Company the lighting is head towards them

Naruto flashbacks to his mother fading away

Naruto, "Sorry to push you Kurama, but I have to protect them"

*Naruto enters BM deflecting the lighting

Tobi, "How can he enter that mode again, he should have no power left"

Naruto, "Like I said I learned a alot of new names & the next name i'm going to learn is yours, by shattering that mask"

*Scene shifts to Gokage Madara is about to skewer them with Mokuton

We see a image of Dan & Nawaki

Tsunade comes from behind Madara grabbing him in a hold stopping his Mokuton attack

Madara, "How can you possible keep fighting with the black flames around you!?"

Tsunade, "The power to fight for the sake of others is a power villains like you will never understand."

*Final Pages Spread Showing Tsunade, BM Naruto, & Perfect Susano'o Sasuke with the shadows of Nawaki/Dan, Kushina, & Itachi respectively behind them. 

End of chapter


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 25, 2012)

anko gets up. says she heard everything that happened and how itachi saved the world. sasuke and anko both start crying then kabuto wakes up and he has become a good guy. he starts crying too. they all drown


----------



## Mariko (Jun 25, 2012)

kabuto realizes he's been the konoha's tool from the start, as oro. He teams up with saske to destroy the leaf.

They name theirself "the avengers crew"

Last pannel: Suigetsu and Juugo are pissed off cause Sauce and Kabuto don't want them   in the crew since they don't have any bounds with konoa's elder. So they team up as the "kishi trolled our character in dis manga crew". (They know that they will recruite tons of members after the war...)


----------



## HumanRage (Jun 25, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> anko gets up. says she heard everything that happened and how itachi saved the world. sasuke and anko both start crying then kabuto wakes up and he has become a good guy. he starts crying too. they all drown


mwahahahaha  :rofl


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 25, 2012)

You know what, I think we'll keep seeing the impact of the end of edo tensei. People being grateful to Itachi and all, crying out his name with tears of joy and stuff.

Probably gonna occupy half of the chapter.


edit : 




shintebukuro said:


> Sasuke begins to go nuts. Kabuto breaks out of Izanami, and no longer has goals of taking Sasuke's body, but rather, he wants to stop him and Tobi.
> 
> Last page is Sasuke giving Kabuto a look of pure evil and insanity.



You know, people wanted Kabuto to fight Sasuke 1on1 and own his ass so bad....

But I am pretty sure that'd be the last thing they'd want @ this point.

The stomp might even reach the level of Itachi vs Yamata no Orochi.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 25, 2012)

Kabuto just Rinne Tensei'd the entire army


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 25, 2012)

Sasuke mourns Itachi all over again. Naruto get ready mask hopping bitch.


----------



## Fay (Jun 25, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> The rookies finally get to their destination after running through the rain for 18 weeks.



That would be nice yes...


----------



## Phemt (Jun 25, 2012)

Sasuke now has Itachi's blessing to do as he desires, not that he needed it, but it was nice to hear it directly from Itachi's mouth.

Just like Itachi betrayed his parents, his clan, and chose a different side, with Fugako's blessing, so will Sasuke.

The fun begins now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah...if whatever about what itachi wished was holding sasuke back, now its gone 


kabuto's character is walking on thin ice now, the best thing that his fans can hope is that sasuke will turn his back and leave him there under izanami


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 26, 2012)

Madara and Itachi vanish.

Sasuke cries.

Focus switches to Naruto and Tobi, the true Final Battle of the war.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jun 26, 2012)

The chapter starts with Itachi giving Sasuke one last gift. Sasuke thinks of killing Kabuto, but instead leaves his mind to suffer under Izanami and leaves the cave. Sasuke smirks when he leaves the cave and has a small flashback of Itachi. Sasuke comments on Itachi really being gentle. The scene switches.

Madara curses Kabuto for being weak, then gives a speech to the 5 kages on strength, power, and their feeble wills. Before he leaves we get a glimpse of Hashirama and Madara's fight. 

Madara smirks at the attempts of the kage and applauses them *mockingly*. Madara vanishes with a sadistic laughter. 

The kages have feelings of relief, but Onoki and Tsunade both have a bad feelings about the events that just transpired. 

Scene switches. 

Tobi is on the attack and holding his own relatively well to say the least. He is stopped in the middle of his attack by Zetsu. Tobi finds out that the spores have confirmed Kabuto's defeat and the end of Edo Tensei. Tobi says he already knows and the chapter ends with a close up on Tobi's Rinnegan.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 26, 2012)

we find out that tobi is one of madara's sons and is a blood bender...oh wait...nevermind...


----------



## Rivalz (Jun 26, 2012)

*doesnt tobi know edo tensi now?*

Didn't kabuto teach Tobi Edo Tensi or just how to cancel it?
If i were Tobi' I'd teleport away refire up edo tensi and keep up winning the war through attrition. I'd wait for Naruto and Bee to get sloppy by using his zombie mom against him and use the spare time to recover kabuto.
Seriously he's down to just Zetsu and Sasuke now right?
I'd seriously be considering plan B right now with his recent win vs loss ratio.
Tobi common man Game of thrones the f`up man. He needs to recruit Peter Dinklage to smack some kages around [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxLOXUGmRKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2012)

To be honest Tobi should just run away at this point in time, he still has 7 Bijuu and the alliance is severely weakened. If he regroups he should be able to flatten them with moderate ease.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 26, 2012)

whats gonna happen is sasuke shows up by tobi and looks at tobi and say what samual jackson says

at 2:23 and later at 3:10

thats the whole chapter


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 26, 2012)

Madara uses Izanagi to stick around. Due to the Rinnegan, he doesn't lose his eyes, it being a preprogramming from Kabuto in the unlikely case to stop him being cancelled. Scene focuses on Naruto vs Tobi, and Naruto's gotten his second wind and has reentered Biju Mode, fighting Gedo Mazo evenly and smashing it to the ground. Killer Bee, Gai, and Kakashi fight Tobi directly, and it ends with Tobi using a Shinra Tensei to blow all three away.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> whats gonna happen is sasuke shows up by tobi and looks at tobi and say what samual jackson says
> 
> at 2:23 and later at 3:10
> 
> thats the whole chapter


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why .......



the other 5 or 6 pages will picture of the aftermath of the war, no name shinobis littered here and there and people being bandaged up

also everything would sound better if sasuke blurted out im alive muthafucka


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully the motherfucking mask comes off soon.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 26, 2012)

I predict Tobi's mask will get broken, and Bee will get either heavily damaged or sealed.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> whats gonna happen is sasuke shows up by tobi and looks at tobi and say what samual jackson says
> 
> at 2:23 and later at 3:10
> 
> thats the whole chapter


----------



## Escargon (Jun 26, 2012)

Tobis mask breaking this chapter?

I would be very surprised cause Kishi loves to drag some fights or just kill them off instantly. My bet that it will take around 10 chapters for Naruto to fully break the mask. You know, one piece per 3 chapters. 

Tbh all we will see is some Itachi and Sasuke luv and the chapter ending with edo Madara preparing a jutsu on the kages before he dies. Or something like that. Anything else would surprise me.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 26, 2012)

ANOTHER UCHIHA CHAPTER WOOP TE DOO


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2012)

The fight between Tobi and Naruto is far from over. I bet that Tobi's mask breaking is gonna be the chapter 599 cliffhanger.


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2012)

Man, just gimme the new chapter already.
I wanna know whatever happens to Madara.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 26, 2012)

Mask comes off. The face is Ramen guy.

WTF ?!?! 

Next chapter : "want some ramen Naruto ?"


----------



## Seph (Jun 26, 2012)

Itachi uses Izanagi on himself to come back to life, and says he's going to solo Tobi.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 26, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Mask comes off. The face is Ramen guy.
> 
> WTF ?!?!
> 
> Next chapter : "want some ramen Naruto ?"



Naruto: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2012)

well, if we get a change of focus, it will be now..depending on what this chapter builds up, we will have an idea of what fight/characters we will be following in the next 10 chapters or something


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll give anything just for the fighting to resume or an interesting revelation of sorts. Not looking forward to another "slow" chapter.

Something big needs to happen, now!!


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 26, 2012)

What Itachi owning everything including his own emotions isn't enough for you?


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Jun 26, 2012)

I expect Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2012)

fuck naruto vs tobi  i just want to see what sasuke will do to kabuto and anko.


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> fuck naruto vs tobi  i just want to see what sasuke will do to kabuto and anko.


The will play Sudoku.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 26, 2012)

Tobi solos and Sasuke will set Kabuto ablaze with an Enton sword thus killing him.

Anko dies too after Sasuke escapes and creates a cave-in.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

i expect tobi and naruto to fight and maybe we will learn some new info maybe on madara or something else form him. i just want to whole sasuke fiasco to end last few chapters have been uninteresting.


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Jun 26, 2012)

I predict:
- Itachi making all Edo disapear but Madara staying for no good reason/ass pull.
- Me quitting the manga for good.
- Lots of people getting increasingly put off by Kishi man-crushes and ass pulls.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

we dont know what madaras full power is to call anything he does an ass pull specially with him having the rinnegan that control life and death it seems


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 26, 2012)

just get back to main event these side filler battles just not important could of ended all of them in a month really.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 26, 2012)

Orochimaru will return!!!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> fuck naruto vs tobi  i just want to see what sasuke will do to kabuto and anko.



the hell... sasuke will start crying for next 10chapters offcourse it will be offpaneled.... and anko after hearing sooo much crying will wake up..cover her years and go out while saying "god I cant take it anymore... such a wuss...they wont even allow to get some rest while berign poisioned God..."

for kabuto he muight just chop his head off I dont care he deservs this since it took 2months of his boriong flashbacks... while otehr battles were offpaneled...


anyway I can see 2-3pages of itachi last goodbye...sasuke going into emo crying mode (seriously if he starts AGAIN THOSE SAME DAMN FLASHBACK FOR THE 100th time I will RAGE)... some of madara slowly disappearing... kages going  WTF happened.... and back to naruto and end of chapter


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2012)

It's Spoilers time 

I predict some Naruto vs Tobi, Sasuke leaving the cave to break Naruto's promise due to seeing so much in Itachi's genjutsu, and Madara saying Lol, you guys suck before he leaves


----------



## Undead (Jun 26, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Orochimaru will return!!!


So he can get insta owned again? Nah. He's had his run. He was a good villain, but he should stay gone at this point.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> the hell... sasuke will start crying for next 10chapters offcourse it will be offpaneled.... and anko after hearing sooo much crying will wake up..cover her years and go out while saying "god I cant take it anymore... such a wuss...they wont even allow to get some rest while berign poisioned God..."
> 
> for kabuto he muight just chop his head off I dont care he deservs this since it took 2months of his boriong flashbacks... while otehr battles were offpaneled...
> 
> ...


crying = emo? 

so naruto is emo too?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2012)

It all depends on what Sasukes reaction will be to Itachi.  I'd like to get two or three pages of what Sasuke is going to do now, then jump to the Kages. Depending on weather Madara is gone or not will determine how soon Tobi gets his mask ripped off.  So many predictions that Madara ain't done yet. . .


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2012)

hashirame vs madara flashback


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jun 26, 2012)

Turrin said:


> [sp]Chapter 591
> 
> * Scene shows Itachi disappears and sasuke is left with tears in his eyes, Kabuto is released from Izanami due to Edo tensei being ended
> 
> ...



Too long but I like it.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> hashirame vs madara flashback


 
Addy!Don't give me false hope....

By the way I predict Itachi's farewell,Madara doing something and Naruto vs Tobi.


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 26, 2012)

i think sauske will let kabuto live after itachi fades away. but i read this: 

and it said that kagutsuchi burned izanami. so maybe he will kill kabuto?


----------



## Cromer (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm really high right now, but that Turrin prediction still sounds awesome.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 26, 2012)

The Edos aren't being ended because the light is the same light as Rinne Tensei  Severe mindfuck and anger rising next chapter.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2012)

You know what, scratch that last post.

-Sasuke goes to Konoha to kill the last two elders after enraged of how it all ended in the Uchiha Massacre
-Madara disappeared, warning the Kages saying "Soon."
-Bee gets captured by Tobi, and then he escapes to complete to Juubi plan
-Naruto &Co. gets word of Sasuke's attack on Konoha

I expect this in the incoming chapter Kishi


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 26, 2012)

Or how about this:

- We learn that Kabuto trolled everyone because he actually RINNE TENSEI'D everyone who decayed recently. That includes Itachi. (The light that engulfs the Zombies is a big sign of Rinne Tensei.)
- Itachi's memories have been mindfucked by Koto. They are false and Danzo was messing with his mind.
- Itachi goes Ginjou. Sasuke becomes the ultimate evil. 
- Madara warps to Kabuto's location 

LET THE TROLL BEGIN


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> hashirame vs madara flashback



we already saw that so nope... but I would like to see some of mitos fighting and maybe how she sealed 9tails inside herself... since its always about damn uchihas and senjus while we dont really know about uzumaki clan so it would be a change in this...


I just hope it will be 1page of itachi disappearing since he already had previous chapter for himself and he had his headbump stuff and it will be 1page at most (kinda like how kushina hugged naruto and 1-2sec after that she disappeared as her chakra run out)... so itachi going poof finally... the same do all edos madara included... since if he could use rinne tensei on himself he would already do it (or at least nagato could have protected himself from kabutos control)

and so madara would end up with his orginal plan of using gedo mazo as his fighting force... maybe him retreating and doing his backup plan with those chakra substitutes

for now I would be just happy to see max 2pages wasted on the cave with sasuek and itachi... rest is open for different stuff.... be it tenten or tonton for 15pages anything will do... only to just get out of tha damn cave arc.


----------



## DelRappy (Jun 26, 2012)

Suigetsu and the other guy find Sasuke. Kabuto pledges allegiance to Sasuke because his brother showed him the light or w/e. Anko has been brainwashed by her cursed seal or something, and ends up deciding she'll help Sasuke as well. They use Orochimaru's secret scroll to get control over Edo Tensei.

Seriously, unless at least part of that happens, or someone betrays the alliance (unlikely), the manga's over. Sasuke and Tobi would be the only remaining villains. And as almighty as they might be, we just won't be too thrilled by just two guys marching into Konoha. Unless they pull an Aizen (like Madara sorta did), and single-handedly beat up the whole joint shinobi army before Naruto has his 30-chapter-long fight against them...


----------



## OneHitKill (Jun 26, 2012)

Naruto 591: * The True Savior of the War*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Raikage solos Madara :sanji 




:sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2012)

what i am really expecting to see is what will happen to madara once and for all


----------



## Shattering (Jun 26, 2012)

591: Another chapter showing how Itachi vanishes and keeps getting FB and speechs 
592 Prewiew: Edo Tensei is over and Itachi will...
593 Prewiew: For god sake Itachi get out of the manga.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

Itachi Cries
Sasuke Cries
Madara breaks Edo Tensei
Tsunade Cries
Naruto still doesn't exist
Flashback of the Itachi vs Kabuto Flashback fight
Sasuke has a flashback of a flashback inside of an infinitely looping flashback
End chapter.


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

I'mma just put this here for now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

/me didn't see the movie "Ghost" 

But I'm gonna guess anyway that's Kurama and Naruto making a Bijuu bomb.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

^so sasuke and itachi will embrace each other even more and have sex like in the move ghost ?Heeeee is not ooooone of us...


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> I'mma just put this here for now.



Dan..? Dan, is that you?


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> I'mma just put this here for now.


The fck.
Wtf is Itachi doing to Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

maybe 2 people are combining their attack maybe onoki and someone else


----------



## Lovely (Jun 26, 2012)

Mind goes blank when trying to connect that picture to a Naruto chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Perhaps when Itachi had a forehead bump, Itachi imparted some of himself into Sasuke. So Itachi is the new Inner-Sakura?

EDIT: [sp=Evil][/sp]


----------



## Lovely (Jun 26, 2012)

That or its a pairing chapter.


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> EDIT: [sp=Evil][/sp]



Oh... Oh... My psychic powers are faaaaaading~ 

But yes, something Dan~


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

maybe dan uses his ghost tech to save tsunade because kabuto tricks the uchihas and does not release edo


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh... Oh... My psychic powers are faaaaaading~
> 
> But yes, something Dan~


ET doesn't get released?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 26, 2012)

Dan appears in front of Tsunade and says his final goodbyes before he's released.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 26, 2012)

loool3 said:


> ET doesn't get released?



MORE ITACHI?????


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2012)

I think Evil was refering ''dan'' as ''then''.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 26, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I think Evil was refering ''dan'' as ''then''.



 nononono You can't do this to me


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes~

Dan did have some ghost technique, if I remember correctly, and it would seem like he would use that technique to possibly visit a loved one if said loved one was perhaps in danger.

I imagine a ghost wouldn't need a body neither, so mebbe a spell being released would have no effect on said ghost.

But this is PURE SPECURATION.


----------



## Anonymouse (Jun 26, 2012)

In this chapter:
I predict we see the absolute end of Edo Tensei, including Madara.
Useless fluff commentary on the end of ET.
New orders from HQ for the ET fighters.
Chapter will end with Kabuto waking up.

The next week will be spent in the telegrams arguing over what happens next with Sasuke/Kabuto/Anko.

I say this because we've got at least 3 more chapters in this unnamed volume. I assume the last volume ended with 585 and the 3 panel cliff-hanger. The number of chapters adds up that way, too.

This also leaves room for 2 more chapters of set-up before a cliff hanger leading to the next volume.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes~
> 
> Dan did have some ghost technique, if I remember correctly, and it would seem like he would use that technique to possibly visit a loved one if said loved one was perhaps in danger.
> 
> ...



So he stays at Tsunade's side? I suppose if she's in danger then Madara must not have been released either.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

wonder how madara escapes being released


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes~
> 
> Dan did have some ghost technique, if I remember correctly, and it would seem like he would use that technique to possibly visit a loved one if said loved one was perhaps in danger.
> 
> ...


Something tells me that typo was deliberate. That word reminds me "spectre".

A close word to that is spectation which is noun defined as:
Spec*ta"tion\, n. [L. spectatio.] Regard; aspect; appearance. --Harvey




EDIT: nvm, google image search shows an abstract meme there of specturation=speculation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't get it.

If Tsunade is still in danger, that means Madara didn't vanish, which is understandable. But wtf could DAN do against him? 

I hope one of the kages double-crosses everyone.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2012)

Got it

Dan and Tsunade make a quick pottery sesh while Madara and the rest of the Kages watch


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh well a pairing chapter had to come sooner or later. Tho controversy generated by those ones are always interesting to watch.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 26, 2012)

That Ghost (movie) pic... I only imagined Sasuke saying "ditto" to Itachi XD


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

If it's only Dan and Tsunade I'll scratch my eyes out.

I bet some of the Tsunade fans will have a gasm when they see their 50+ year old goddess talk to her undead 27 year old bf. Holy fuck I thought he was younger.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont understand how everyone is 100% sure that Madara will stop himself from being realesed,When its obvious that he have to be realesed in order for the plot to progress


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Well if as Evil speculated/hinted that the Ghost jutsu is immune from Edo Tensei, that would imply that the Edos have disappeared and that Dan survives it somehow. I wonder what he could do. Maybe attack Tobi and help Naruto out.

I would like to see Ghost > Rinnegan through Madara VS DAn though, if only for the lulz it would produce shouldwhen Dan wins.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh... Oh... My psychic powers are faaaaaading~
> 
> But yes, something Dan~



I trust it in your psychic powers.


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, I seem to have dropped something...


----------



## Anonymouse (Jun 26, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> I dont understand how everyone is 100% sure that Madara will stop himself from being realesed,When its obvious that he have to be realesed in order for the plot to progress



I agree.

If the people who think that Madara knows how to Rinne Rebirth himself, then you have to assume he would've used it before he died. On himself as he died,  or on someone who he knew would be able to revive him.

If he used it before, then on who? Is Tobi that person?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Dan uses ghost transformation to escape edo to make it to Tsunade to aid her, but only she can see and hear him?



EDIT: That Madara image...is he going to suck the Kages up, or possibly assimilate their jutsu to his own library of techniques?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

maybe madara absorbs the kakes chakra possibly to not disapear


----------



## Deadway (Jun 26, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Dan uses ghost transformation to escape edo to make it to Tsunade to aid her, but only she can see and hear him?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: That Madara image...is he going to suck the Kages up?



What image?

Edit: nvm, no idea what that is anyway.


----------



## T3S8 (Jun 26, 2012)

Madara absorbs the techniques of the other Edo.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jun 26, 2012)

Dan saves Tsunade and the Gokage before getting released...and he seals Edo Madara...and Kishi trolls us all. Oh, and turns out he is a Namikaze.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2012)

Perfect Susano'o: Blackhole no Jutsu


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

maybe the reason why the zombies being released looked like rinnie tensei was because kabuto made it so if he ever loses all the souls go to madara so he would get revived or even stronger. or he creates a black hole he dropped a comet would not be surprised if he creates a black hole


----------



## Stormcloak (Jun 26, 2012)

madara loses a eye


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, I seem to have dropped something...


Does this hints us to the broken tiger stripped mask of the long haired masked man?


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh sure speculate on the easy picture, but the picture that I put some effort into- dur, maybe madara sucks stuff.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2012)

(original Jap)
CATS：連邦政府軍のご協力により、君達の基地は、全てCATSがいただいた。


(horrible english)
CATS: All your base are belong to us.

(Accurate Trans(?))
CATS: With the cooperation of Federation Forces, all of your bases have been taken over by us (lit. CATS has received/taken all of your bases.)

Make of this what you will, I guess.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

mecha madara. or he just uses ghost pains ability to absorb the kages jutsus


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 26, 2012)

Madara may know Edo Tensei and how to re-initiate it so he lives or something. Or it's possibly a reference to Rikudo sennin h4x


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

madara uses the data he knows on edo tensei to absorb or use the released edos to stop himself from vanishing or he uses the same jutsu RS used to create the bijuu to revive himself or create a new body


----------



## Evilene (Jun 26, 2012)

Madara has a vortex no jutsu in his right eye that sucks up powers.


----------



## Talis (Jun 26, 2012)

lol if thats a S/T some real mindfck will start on Tobi's identity.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

isnt that message of ALL your base belong to use is used by some as a threat?

anymore speculations like the last one with someone using a ghost tech to save a love one. Evil


----------



## calimike (Jun 26, 2012)

2ch say they got WSJ today. Medaka Box partial spoiler is out 

I predict Tobi is attempt summon to Edo Tensei  Naruto is ready to  fight for round 2  Madara is try to save himself from turn dust away


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh sure speculate on the easy picture, but the picture that I put some effort into- dur, maybe madara sucks stuff.


I was eating lunch. 

I thought Madara was gonna copy all their jutsu and use the six-element power of Hashirama and the rinnegan to spam their own jutsus back at them. And that the half-present face indicates that it is when Madara disappears.

But sucking stuff in would work too I suppose.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 26, 2012)

I would laugh my ass off if Kabuto has Madara Rinne tensei all the edoes except Itachi, thus all Itachi ended up doing was destroy himself.

Yeah, it's not gonna happen, I know.


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I would laugh my ass off if Kabuto has Madara Rinne tensei all the edoes except Itachi, thus all Itachi ended up doing was destroying himself.
> 
> Yeah, it's not gonna happen, I know.



Yeah, not gonna happen.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

dan surprises everyone and helps seal madara or he disappears due to the edo being released but  madara warns them hell be back


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 26, 2012)

Madara uses Tobi as a means to keep himself from fading away? 

The two do seem to be connected somehow.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

Moar clues Evil


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Moar clues Evil



NO!

You guys are already guessing this stuff to fast, you already guessed what this last picture meant. 

I need to start making this hard. 

Maybe a scavenger hunt, or a riddle before I even give you the pictures.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, I seem to have dropped something...


There are two hairlines there. Is that Sasuke's duckbutt hairstyle superimposed on Madara's hairline?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> NO!
> 
> You guys are already guessing this stuff to fast, you already guessed what this last picture meant.
> 
> ...



I liked it more when you just made the dragon sage mode "prediction"


Btw does Madara troll Dan and use his own tech to stay alive?


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> There are two hairlines there. Is that Sasuke's duckbutt hairstyle superimposed on Madara's hairline?



No, the picture I used has part of Madara's hair cut off by his armor. I took the left side of his hair, used the transform tool on it and then put it on the left side and smudged the upper part of the hair to blend it in.





Seraphiel said:


> I liked it more when you just made the dragon sage mode "prediction"



Because that was easy!



Seraphiel said:


> Btw does Madara troll Dan and use his own tech to stay alive?



No.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

does madara get troll by dan then?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> No, the picture I used has part of Madara's hair cut off by his armor. I took the left side of his hair, used the transform tool on it and then put it on the left side and smudged the upper part of the hair to blend it in.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> crying = emo?
> 
> so naruto is emo too?



No.  All the Naruto men cry manly Tears.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds like a horrible chapter filled with garbage pairing nonsense and a Madara escapes Edo-Tensei cliff-hanger.

In short - Just another Naruto chapter where very little happens.

Joy.


Play this game with One Piece, or even Bleach. Both those Manga's are better and more exciting than this bore.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:
			
		

> I need to start making this hard.
> 
> Maybe a scavenger hunt, or a riddle before I even give you the pictures.



I don't know about anyone else, but I have fun trying to figure out your clues. Definitely make it harder. 



			
				Ichiurto said:
			
		

> In short - Just another Naruto chapter where very little happens.





> Play this game with One Piece, or even *Bleach*. Both those Manga's are better and more exciting than this bore.




AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Sounds like a horrible chapter filled with garbage pairing nonsense and a Madara escapes Edo-Tensei cliff-hanger.
> 
> In short - Just another Naruto chapter where very little happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 26, 2012)

If you read Bleach for story or plot, you're doing it wrong.

Anyway, I said it was more exciting than Naruto, I never said it was good


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, I seem to have dropped something...



Oh my, that's certainly an interesting image.  

So this basically sounds like it is going to be a chapter with Tsunade and Dan meeting each other and Madara doing some hijinks.  Could be a good chapter.


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 26, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Kabuto finally snaps out of Izanami by accepting himself and he goes back to the orphanage



Bahaha! That made me laugh hard! "Wow Kabuto, you've finally grown some balls. Is that your jordan? Jeezuz man it looks like a snake!"


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

believe it or not bleach has been exiting like ichiurto said

chapter maybe interesting people were angry cause dan did not show his tech and met tsunade  now he did both nice.

wonder if naruto and tobi are in the chapter


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Sounds like a horrible chapter filled with garbage pairing nonsense and a Madara escapes Edo-Tensei cliff-hanger.
> 
> In short - Just another Naruto chapter where very little happens.
> 
> ...



I prefer naruto to both of those. opinions, man.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 26, 2012)

I just want a chapter just like 559, that's all :/


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> If you read Bleach you're doing it wrong.



Corrected*


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2012)

omgomg Rinnegan hax??
all your jutsu are belong to us must mean something with the Rinnegan.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, I seem to have dropped something...



EVIL!... ANOTHER HIGHLY ENCRYPTED Message huh?!


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

vered said:


> omgomg Rinnegan hax??
> all your jutsu are belong to us must mean something with the Rinnegan.



I certainly hope that it is a Rinnegan hax.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 26, 2012)

madara drops a few meteors as a parting gift to the kages. the meteors kill all five kages, kabuto breaks out of izanami, becomes good and edo tensei's the 5 kages and sends them out to fight tobi at full power. Dodai steps up and shows why he was feared as the protecter rubber man who can protect people 99% of harmful effects. Dan uses the feared ghost technique and disapears forever into the impure realm. sasuke runs off crying about how his brother's...crows have died. naruto tries to summon the kyuubi but he is busy eating the naruto meat trying to become a real boy. 2nd mizukage shows up saying him disappearing with edo tensei was just a mirage and all the women of the villages were just mirages, 2nd miz had them in his room the entire time.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2012)

omg.
i undestood.
its  video game isnt it?
all your base are belong to us?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 26, 2012)

spoiler's something about madara stealing the kages techniques by using the sharingan to copy and the rinnegan to use any element. basically the kages would've been better off not even trying to fight madara because they only made him stronger


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Nah somebody already guessed it.

There is a surprisingly huge flaw with Edo Tensei.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Nah somebody already guessed it.
> 
> There is a surprisingly huge flaw with Edo Tensei.


And what exactly IS that?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Nah somebody already guessed it.
> 
> There is a surprisingly huge flaw with Edo Tensei.



another weakness to edo tensei? i thought Itachi was its weakness

maybe madara can absorb the souls of the edos who are fading?


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And what exactly IS that?



How does one get the caramel in the center of a caramilk bar?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And what exactly IS that?



Guess it superman. Or find out which post guessed it.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Nah somebody already guessed it.
> 
> There is a surprisingly huge flaw with Edo Tensei.



Oh my god.....




Well, not that I didn't see it coming in the first place.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 26, 2012)

It's tied to the bodies.

Dan uses his Ghost technique to remove his Soul/Chakra out of his host body, escapes Edo-Tensei.

Madara uses one of the many Rinnegan, or some unknown Sharingan jutsu (Because.. let's be honest, the Sharingan is the answer to everything) to turn his host body into his original etc.


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

See, people were all like: "Oh man, Madara has Rinnegan, he can just Rinne Tensei himself and bring himself back to life." 

Which is cool and all, but isn't there something that has the same effect but is infinitely better?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

if your a ghost you can escape your edo body you are free or something.

is madara gonna take over another body like oro. soul trnasfer


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Nah somebody already guessed it.
> 
> There is a surprisingly huge flaw with Edo Tensei.



Madara puts his soul in someones body?takes over their bodies?


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

vered said:


> omg.
> i undestood.
> its  video game isnt it?
> all your base are belong to us?



Yes, it is from the game Zero Wing.



Evil said:


> See, people were all like: "Oh man, Madara has Rinnegan, he can just Rinne Tensei himself and bring himself back to life."
> 
> Which is cool and all, but isn't there something that has the same effect but is infinitely better?



Edo Tensei?


----------



## auem (Jun 26, 2012)

terminator like reference in that evil's pictures....


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> How does one get the caramel in the center of a caramilk bar?


Umm, they make the top and bottom separately, pour caramel into the top section, and fuse them while the chocolate is still hot/warm? Never had a caramilk before.

Translating to Edo Tensei: How they get the soul inside the body?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> See, people were all like: "Oh man, Madara has Rinnegan, he can just Rinne Tensei himself and bring himself back to life."
> 
> Which is cool and all, but isn't there something that has the same effect but is infinitely better?



So... Madara uses edo tensei on himself?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

transfer his soul to another body


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> See, people were all like: "Oh man, Madara has Rinnegan, he can just Rinne Tensei himself and bring himself back to life."
> 
> Which is cool and all, but isn't there something that has the same effect but is infinitely better?


A Reverse Soul Rip? Oro's reincarnation jutsu?


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> See, people were all like: "Oh man, Madara has Rinnegan, he can just Rinne Tensei himself and bring himself back to life."
> 
> Which is cool and all, but isn't there something that has the same effect but is infinitely better?



Izanagi?banbutsu sozu?
taking over ones body?what i suspected Nagato did to those shinobies?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> See, people were all like: "Oh man, Madara has Rinnegan, he can just Rinne Tensei himself and bring himself back to life."
> 
> Which is cool and all, but isn't there something that has the same effect but is infinitely better?



sexy jutsu?

or 

banbutsu sozo, izanagi, outer path? steal life from enemy and revive? d rank katon?


----------



## spiritmight (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's my chapter prediction.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke looks heartbroken. Itachi smiles warmly and then slowly fades away, leaving the corpse of whatever poor bastard Kabuto had to sacrifice for the Edo Tensei to work.

Tears well up in Sasuke's eyes. He closes them and then opens them--*HIS MANGEKYOU SHARINGAN IS ACTIVE AND LOOKS ABOUT AS BATSHIT INSANE AS EVER.*

Kabuto is beheaded.

I can't really speak on what happens next.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> Here's my chapter prediction.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



We already got spoilers from Evil.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

when they put caramel in a caramilk bar dont they use something to inject it in? oe pour it in first then the chocolate


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> So... Madara uses edo tensei on himself?



Yes, turns out that if you happen to know the jutsu there is enough time for an Edo Zombie to Edo Tensei themselves when the justu is cancelled.

Well if you're Madara you do. 

The big risk of Edo Tsensei, is that if used carelessly, you could end up creating an Edo Zombie that it's own summoner which means an immortal being with infinite chakra outside of your control.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2012)

Madara edo tenseied himself?wow.
the kages are all dead.they cant survive this.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

damn madara truly hax he edo himself cool. final villain i could see him killing tobi and taking over the plan


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes, turns out that if you happen to know the jutsu there is enough time for an Edo Zombie to Edo Tensei themselves when the justu is cancelled.
> 
> Well if you're Madara you do.
> 
> The big risk of Edo Tsensei, is that if used carelessly, you could end up creating an Edo Zombie that it's own summoner which means an immortal being with infinite chakra outside of your control.



The trolling is too damn high. Madara's trolling.


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes, turns out that if you happen to know the jutsu there is enough time for an Edo Zombie to Edo Tensei themselves.
> 
> Well if you're Madara you do.
> 
> The big risk of Edo Tsensei, is that if used carelessly, you could end up creating an Edo Zombie that it's own summoner which means an immortal being with infinite chakra outside of your control.



Sweet mother of god, the odds of Madara being the final villain have skyrocketed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes, turns out that if you happen to know the jutsu there is enough time for an Edo Zombie to Edo Tensei themselves when the justu is cancelled.
> 
> Well if you're Madara you do.
> 
> The big risk of Edo Tsensei, is that if used carelessly, you could end up creating an Edo Zombie that it's own summoner which means an immortal being with infinite chakra outside of your control.


"The Invincible Immortal... that's who Uchiha Madara is."

Itachi's words from so long ago came true.



Damn, should've seen this one coming.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes, turns out that if you happen to know the jutsu there is enough time for an Edo Zombie to Edo Tensei themselves when the justu is cancelled.
> 
> Well if you're Madara you do.
> 
> The big risk of Edo Tsensei, is that if used carelessly, you could end up creating an Edo Zombie that it's own summoner which means an immortal being with infinite chakra outside of your control.



Looks like we have our final villain, ladies and gents.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Looks like we have our final villain, ladies and gents.



i agree who can possibly surpass this man as FV. he deserves naruto and sasuke having to fight him to win. 

so itachi in the end failed to stop the real threat never would i have guessed kishi would do this


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> The trolling is too damn high. Madara's trolling.


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see the looks of despair on the faces of the five Kages.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2012)

Madara is the final villan.
with this much power.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2012)

also what madara does with their jutusus?he absorbed and used them?used them himself?or it was just a reference to edo tensei?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

vered said:


> Madara is the final villan.
> with this much power.


After he's done here he'll merge with Tobi and become the Ultimate Being. 

[sp=speculation]Meanwhile, in the Hyuuga household, Hiashi and the council are having a secret talk about the weakness behind all doujutsu.[/sp]


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes, turns out that if you happen to know the jutsu there is enough time for an Edo Zombie to Edo Tensei themselves when the justu is cancelled.
> 
> Well if you're Madara you do.
> 
> The big risk of Edo Tsensei, is that if used carelessly, you could end up creating an Edo Zombie that it's own summoner which means an immortal being with infinite chakra outside of your control.



Does this chapter confirm that Edo zombies have infinite chakra?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2012)

Nothing a KB+Rasengan combo can't fix


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

Guess Itachi didn't solo him afterall


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

kages are screwed how will they escape. kabuto creating an invincible monster free from his control. wonder if he knew this.

madara the man who even itachi could not stop


----------



## Superstars (Jun 26, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> We already got spoilers from Evil.



Where?

No you guys are just joking.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Nothing a KB+Rasengan combo can't fix


Destroy ALL the cells. 





Gabe said:


> kages are screwed how will they escape. kabuto creating an invincible monster free from his control. wonder if he knew this.
> 
> madara the man who even itachi could not stop


Kabuto DID say that "Nothing can stop this Edo Tensei". Too bad that very few here thought that he was being serious.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 26, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Where?
> 
> No you guys are just joking.



4 posts above you in the quote.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 26, 2012)

This sounds even worse than him summoning himself back to life.

What a terrible manga this is. All do Kishimoto doesn't have to worry about power-scaling when Naruto and Sasuke fight against Madara.


----------



## Evil (Jun 26, 2012)

So to recap:


Dan uses his Ghost Technique to escape being unsummoned
Works kind of like the Yamanaka jutsu's, he sends his soul out and takes over the bodies of enemy combatants
Uses this power to save Tsunade from Madara
Edo Tensei has a weakness, in that an Edo Tensei zombie can Edo Tensei itself in the time the jutsu is released before being unsummoned.
Madara Edo Tensei's himself, oh the hilarity.



Narutaru said:


> Does this chapter confirm that Edo zombies have infinite chakra?



Yes...

Don't quote me on that.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder if Kabuto knew about this or not.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> kages are screwed how will they escape. kabuto creating an invincible monster free from his control. wonder if he knew this.
> 
> madara the man who even itachi could not stop



Dan.

You must be joking if you think any of them will die.

At most Ono will because he's old. 

But I bet you Dan holds him off long enough for the Kages to get away somehow.


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> kages are screwed how will they escape.



The odds of them escaping are absurdly small unless Dan can help them get away somehow.  Otherwise they are practically as good as dead unless Madara decides to leave them alive.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

so that is dans jutsu same as inos who would have thought dan and madara would find a way to prevent themselves from being released


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Is Dan gone by the time Madara Et's himself, Evil?


----------



## Stormcloak (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara is a beast


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

SOOOOO Dan is gonna solo Madara basically


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Dan.
> 
> You must be joking if you think any of them will die.
> 
> ...



yeah i kinds see this as well i know kishi wont kill them. but i can see onoki saying to them to leave while to holds madara and dies in the process


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

I wonder what body dan will take over? I'll laugh my ass off if he possesses Choji's dad.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2012)

Dan actually not being turned to fodder?

I didn't see that coming.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara is the ultimate troll in this manga.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

it probably will be chojis dads body

madara the greatest troll surpassing the 2nd mizukage. i think he will kill tobi after he fails with naruto or he will go after naruto and bee.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 27, 2012)

By the way, hilarious that Dan's most renown technique is basically the same as shit-clan Yamanika's that every member can do.

The writing is so bad it's actually funny.

When Kishimoto tries to add comedy to his manga, he fails hard. It's when he's seriously trying to write something good that the comedy just appears naturally.


----------



## T3S8 (Jun 27, 2012)

So what about madara absorbing their jutsu?


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Is Dan gone by the time Madara Et's himself, Evil?



Of course not.

Dan is going inside of Madara, having a battle of souls (That he will lose, of course) to give the Kages time to get away.

There's a small chance Ono will stay to buy extra time and die, but that's it.

None of the rest are going anywhere.


----------



## Quintessential (Jun 27, 2012)

where the hell are you guys getting this info about dan from/


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

we really did not know madaras true power we could have expected anything from him. but never expected this


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

quintessential said:


> where the hell are you guys getting this info about dan from/



From Evil who has provided spoilers in the past.

Recall of the stuff he has mentioned for this chapter:


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 27, 2012)

In any case, the interaction between Madara and Izuna should be fun to read.

Hopefully they don't have a silly Itachi-Sasuke relationship or a disgusting Naruto/Sasuke one.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 27, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> By the way, hilarious that Dan's most renown technique is basically the same as shit-clan Yamanika's that every member can do.
> 
> The writing is so bad it's actually funny.
> 
> When Kishimoto tries to add comedy to his manga, he fails hard. It's when he's seriously trying to write something good that the comedy just appears naturally.



Mmmhmmm, yes. 

This is definitely the icing on the cake for why the manga has bad writing; because a vague spoiler has led you to draw a comparison between two different jutsus. 

Very smart.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Dan.
> 
> You must be joking if you think any of them will die.
> 
> ...



Dan? DAN? GTFO... Fking dan, what the fck is going on with this manga?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

maybe the scroll suigetsu found has something about how to undo this


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, I seem to have dropped something...



Does Madara using Rinnegan, Asura Realm?


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Does Madara using Rinnegan, Asura Realm?



Nope, he uses Edo Tensei.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Evil said:


> So to recap:
> 
> 
> Dan uses his Ghost Technique to escape being unsummoned
> ...



What. The. Fuck?


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Does Madara using Rinnegan, Asura Realm?



he edo tenseied himself back to life.
though i dont know if he did something with their jutsus as well like absorbed them,or used it against them as well as the pic suggests.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jun 27, 2012)

No worries 


Raikage solos


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> What. The. Fuck?



How does it make you feel Klue?


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 27, 2012)

wait, that makes no sense, you need a living sacrifice to edo tensei

does that mean madara sacrificed one of the kages to ET himself back?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> wait, that makes no sense, you need a living sacrifice to edo tensei
> 
> does that mean madara sacrificed one of the kages to ET himself back?



 good question wonder what he did


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

How does any of that make any sense?

So Itachi failed on all accounts, congrats bro lol.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> How does it make you feel Klue?



Jars my balls - places my mind in a state of rage, but I don't know why.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> wait, that makes no sense, you need a living sacrifice to edo tensei
> 
> does that mean madara sacrificed one of the kages to ET himself back?


Maybe Tsunade was the initial planned sacrifice but dan somehow switches it so that he in the new host body he has gets sacrificed instead.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Sutol said:


> How does any of that make any sense?
> 
> So Itachi failed on all accounts, congrats bro lol.



He released all the ET's aside from Madara, something no one else could do.

Keep the tardism out of here please.


@Klue

Wanted him to RT himself? I know I did.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

well, think of it this way



perhaps madara cant use rinne tensei because he is not synced to gedo mazou, so he had to edo tensei


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Obvious way for Kishi to keep Madara without reviving him again with the Rinne Tensei, and therefore, stripping him of his immortality (basically, downgrading him).


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jun 27, 2012)

I was always hoping that the real Madara would stick around FV as Tobi never had the aura of being a threat. 

Tobi is good as dead now in my book.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obvious way for Kishi to keep Madara without reviving him again with the Rinne Tensei, and therefore, stripping him of his immortality (basically, downgrading him).


But then he wouldn't have been in his prime, though one could argue him getting Juubi would fix that, idk


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He released all the ET's aside from Madara, something no one else could do.
> 
> Keep the tardism out of here please.
> 
> ...



Except that the main threat is Madara. The others were all sealed.

This isn't tardism, just a fact.

After all those Itachi wank threads.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

okay what if this man gets the juubi to insane so this has to fail cause he would basically be RS with juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

plus, madara had already hinted that its possible to edo tensei yourself


and this also points what might have been kabuto's objective when he kept anko so close


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> @Klue
> 
> Wanted him to RT himself? I know I did.



I assumed Rinne Tensei, not that I necessarily yearned for it specifically. I'm pleased, only because I wanted to ensure that he would return. But this little hole in Edo Tensei actually feels quite random; although, foreshadowed - somewhat.

Every jutsu has a weakness, after all.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 27, 2012)

Itachi also happened to defeat nagato and save Naruto's ass, so regardless of madara without him the war would be lost.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Kishi should have released Nagato. 

Manga lacks Shinra Tensei spam.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 27, 2012)

If Edo Tensei's have infinite chakra, why didn't Tobi just take Kin/Gin and use their infinite kyuubi chakra to make himself the Juubi?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

Kabuto: ET has no weaknesses. 

Few months later: ET has a weakness. 

Even someone as fillerish and useless as Dan can escape being unsummoned.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Deadway said:


> If Edo Tensei's have infinite chakra, why didn't Tobi just take Kin/Gin and use their infinite kyuubi chakra to make himself the Juubi?



he did take them


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Deadway said:


> If Edo Tensei's have infinite chakra, why didn't Tobi just take Kin/Gin and use their infinite kyuubi chakra to make himself the Juubi?



Eight Tails must be sealed before the Nine Tails, or the Gedo Mazou Statue will crumble.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Except that the main threat is Madara. The others were all sealed.
> 
> This isn't tardism, just a fact.
> 
> After all those Itachi wank threads.



The fact is that Madara is the only one who is fit to be FV. Kabuto turned out to be trash and it seems Tobi is done for.

Itachi saved countless people and freed a lot of ET's souls. Fuck the guys who are like "Itachi soloed Madara". They are wrong. Sorry that I called you a tard.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> wait, that makes no sense, you need a living sacrifice to edo tensei
> 
> does that mean madara sacrificed one of the kages to ET himself back?



From what I understand a living sacrifice basically becomes the vessel of the soul that is called back.  Since Madara already has an Edo body he merely had to "bind" his soul, which still had a connection to the body, to that body when he used edo tensei himself.

/wild guess


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok so let me get this straight, FKING DAN SAVES THE DAY?! Dan the fagg that stood between Jiraya and his prize?

And more UCHIHA WANKS???


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

if you stop to think, madara had to be edo tensei'd...because if he rinne tensei'd himself now, it would be a downgrade

madara might only get rinne tensei'd if tobi gets all the bijuus


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

dan wanted to be hokage and tsunade seen to believe he could he had to be skillful


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *if you stop to think, madara had to be edo tensei'd...because if he rinne tensei'd himself now, it would be a downgrade
> *
> madara might only get rinne tensei'd if tobi gets all the bijuus



I said that a few posts ago


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Fkin dan piece of trash, he should had stayed dead as a filler char. Shame on you kishimoto, there are more important things than Dan you know...


----------



## Penance (Jun 27, 2012)

Evil said:


> So to recap:
> 
> 
> Dan uses his Ghost Technique to escape being unsummoned
> ...



...I think I love you, Evil.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah i always wonder why would madara be brought weaker if brought back through rinnie tensei this makes more sense if kishi wants to make him the FV


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok so let me get this straight, FKING DAN SAVES THE DAY?! Dan the fagg that stood between Jiraya and his prize?
> 
> And more UCHIHA WANKS???



WHOA BRO! Scale it back a bit! Dan is the fuckin' man, he scored a 31.5 in the Databook.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> WHOA BRO! Scale it back a bit! Dan is the fuckin' man, he scored a 31.5 in the Databook.



Rofl really? I never checked that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

my god this is such a rubbish


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> WHOA BRO! Scale it back a bit! Dan is the fuckin' man, he scored a 31.5 in the Databook.



On popularity contest?! that must have been friggin rigged... I cant believe how bad this manga has turned out. This is an exposition rather than a war, just like KUBOS.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> yeah i always wonder why would madara be brought weaker if brought back through rinnie tensei this makes more sense if kishi wants to make him the FV



How did Madara know he could simply Rinne Tensei himself? I trust Kishi to provide a very detailed explanation. I guess it's not outside the realm of possibility that he researched Tobirama's technique at some point prior to his death.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> On popularity contest?! that must have been friggin rigged... I cant believe how bad this manga has turned out. This is an exposition rather than a war, just like KUBOS.



Nah those are his combat stats, 31.5 is what Sauce has without MS rofl.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> On popularity contest?! that must have been friggin rigged... I cant believe how bad this manga has turned out. This is an exposition rather than a war, just like KUBOS.



No popularity contest, but for his level of expertise:


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> *How did Madara know he could simply Rinne Tensei himself?* I trust Kishi to provide a very detailed explanation. I guess it's not outside the realm of possibility that he researched Tobirama's technique at some point prior to his death.



i was thinking that he and tobi had made the plan to have nagato revive him using the jutsu so he would know about it


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Nah those are his combat stats, 31.5 is what Sauce has without MS rofl.



utter B.S. fuck you kishimoto, such a wretch should only be remembered as a dreaming pretentious wretch.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Nah those are his combat stats, 31.5 is what Sauce has without MS rofl.



But he had the Cursed Seal. 

Subtract the Cursed Seal, and add the Mangekyou, he'll probably walk away with an additional +0.5 added to his grand total. 

I kid.

I don't believe stats are to be compared anyway. But that's for another day.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> No popularity contest, but for his level of expertise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah people who use stats and follow them as rules are just fooling themselves, I used it as a joke.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> wait, that makes no sense, you need a living sacrifice to edo tensei
> 
> does that mean madara sacrificed one of the kages to ET himself back?



he don't need a sacrifice..kabuto already made a sacrifice to put his edo-in...madara can just reuse that...
it can work ..he is re-edoing his own edo.....oh!the sound of it..!..


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

dude was a hokage candidate of course he would not be a slouch


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i was thinking that he and tobi had made the plan to have nagato revive him using the jutsu so he would know about it



I meant to say: "How did Madara know he could Edo Tensei himself."


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> I meant to say: "How did Madara know he could Edo Tensei himself."



oh okay maybe we will know this or the next chapter


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> I meant to say: "How did Madara know he could Edo Tensei himself."



He is Madara


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

So, how are they going to get rid of Dan now? Rinnegan, Ningendou (Human Path)?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> dude was a hokage candidate of course he would not be a slouch



No, he WANTED to be a hokage candidate. And he died a foolish death just as Tsunade's wretched sibling, fools dreming on a dream that does not fit them. Such a wretch would had never done it with characters such as Jiraya and Yondaime around.

Titus Andronicus said it once


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, how are they going to get rid of Dan now? Rinnegan, Ningendou (Human Path)?



I assume he is gone since Madara ET's himself after Dan invades him. Wouldn't Dan have prevented it if he was still there?


----------



## Stormcloak (Jun 27, 2012)

I still want tobi to be the fv


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> No, he WANTED to be a hokage candidate. And he died a foolish death just as Tsunade's wretched sibling, fools dreming on a dream that does not fit them. Such a wretch would had never done it with characters such as Jiraya and Yondaime around.
> 
> Titus Andronicus said it once



Dan had to die for the manga's sake; he would have soloed Akatsuki, otherwise. Dude is that powerful! Scoring a 31.5 in the databook, and wielding the unbeatable Ghost Technique, Kato can't be stopped.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, how are they going to get rid of Dan now? Rinnegan, Ningendou (Human Path)?



He will forever wander around as a ghost and will be called, dan the fool that dreamed to be hokage and ended up as fodder wheat.


31.5? none senese.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> He will forever wander around as a ghost and will be called, dan the fool that dreamed to be hokage and ended up as fodder wheat.



I told you, Dan isn't fodder. He probably died of ninja aids, randomly. It's the only thing that can kill a shinobi of his status.

His technique just pwned the Edo Tensei - the jutsu without a weakness. Lol, so much for that.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> No, he WANTED to be a hokage candidate. And he died a foolish death just as Tsunade's wretched sibling, fools dreming on a dream that does not fit them. Such a wretch would had never done it with characters such as Jiraya and Yondaime around.
> 
> Titus Andronicus said it once



you seem to be taking this hard.tsunade believed in him he must have been worth it. but who cares he did something kishi hyped his tech we were bound to see it and would be useful.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I assume he is gone since Madara ET's himself after Dan invades him. Wouldn't Dan have prevented it if he was still there?



i dont think he invaded Madara.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

i wonder why dan had to die...he could just use a enemy body to transfer his soul and waited for his own body to be 'repaired' by tsunade or let her research how to repair ..


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to go get my bloodwork and stuff, hope mangateers post raw in 2 hours :/


@vered



> Works kind of like the Yamanaka jutsu's, he sends his soul out and takes over the bodies of enemy combatants


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 27, 2012)

so... let me get this right.

dan did what son goku did against bojacks?

instant transmission to save tsunade as a ghost?

so if he saves tsunade does that mean the other kages were in jeopardy as she was standing next to them when we last saw her.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> I told you, Dan isn't fodder. He probably died of ninja aids, randomly. It's the only thing that can kill a shinobi of his status.
> 
> His technique just pwned the Edo Tensei - the jutsu without a weakness. Lol, so much for that.


YOU LIE!!! EVIL LIEEEES!!!


This WAR Is Boring! The War of Boredom.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so... let me get this right.
> 
> dan did what son goku did against bojacks?
> 
> ...



not like goku did he seems to have taken over a bodya nd gone to the where tsunade is and saved her

maybe he took over a kage


----------



## sagroth (Jun 27, 2012)

What the fuck? Fucking Dan? Fuck this fucking manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

im disappointed that there is no sign of sasuke's reaction


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 27, 2012)

I was one of the guys that quietly still believed in this manga...

But what the f** has this manga gone to??? Super hero Dan now? Madara escaping Edo Tensei?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

well madara escaping was predictable, the BS here is Dan saving Tsunade


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

So where is this info anyway?


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well madara escaping was predictable, the BS here is Dan saving Tsunade



True, suddenly Dan is relevant and a savior now....


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 27, 2012)

lets not forget. how the fuck did dan even break out the barrier he was even in.

because the edo tensei command he was in, was to auto protect himself to fight and break all jutsu he was in.

i.e the former hokages

shit seem flawed and forced to just have tsunade meet dan again.

im not surprised i didnt read some shit that neji's father didnt poke himself that sealed his chakra in the body hes in which traps his soul to escape the edo


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

cant wait to see KingOfLighting's reaction to this


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So where is this info anyway?



Here:



Evil said:


> So to recap:
> 
> 
> Dan uses his Ghost Technique to escape being unsummoned
> ...


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So where is this info anyway?



Evil provided this information in various posts throughout this thread, here is a recap of the stuff he mentioned:


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> cant wait to see KingOfLighting's reaction to this



lmao u watch his channel too.

lmao his reaction will be

"NO NO NO NO"


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> cant wait to see KingOfLighting's reaction to this



He is going to flip - more sig material. Can't wait.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im disappointed that there is no sign of sasuke's reaction



If the whole chapter is what Evil summarized I'd be disappointed.

KingOfLighting will be happy Madara's staying.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot he hates Tsunade lol.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 27, 2012)

does anyone see the flaw in the whole in the gin/kin having infinite kyuubi chakra if indeed edo's have infinite chakra.

theoretically tobi could edo summon a previous owner of the 8tail and get the 8tails residual chakra that way.

man.... 
sigh

wtf is this shit?!


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

I still don't understand this Edo Tenseing yourself business. I need to see it because I don't get it.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> does anyone see the flaw in the whole in the gin/kin having infinite kyuubi chakra if indeed edo's have infinite chakra.
> 
> theoretically tobi could edo summon a previous owner of the 8tail and get the 8tails residual chakra that way.
> 
> ...



It's not too late for that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

he loves madara and hates tsunade, and dan just stopped madara from doing the best thing that he could ever hope for


----------



## Quintessential (Jun 27, 2012)

would you guys stop with the fan fiction, where the hell is all this dan crap coming from, someone post pics or tell me what chapter to reread, is that guy relevant at all?!

EDIt: never mind, we're just being trolled.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

~Link~ said:


> Here:





Eternal Goob said:


> Evil provided this information in various posts throughout this thread, here is a recap of the stuff he mentioned:



So basically coonfirmed spoilers early huh?


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

It's not fan fiction unfortunately. It's Evil, evil spoilers.

He shouldn't have posted anything.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> does anyone see the flaw in the whole in the gin/kin having infinite kyuubi chakra if indeed edo's have infinite chakra.
> 
> theoretically tobi could edo summon a previous owner of the 8tail and get the 8tails residual chakra that way.
> 
> ...



They died with that chakra, so it's theirs when they're revived. Tobi can't do this with the hachibi (or any beast, really) because the beast is transferred to a new host before the previous host dies.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2012)

The hell.

No Naruto this chap? Gimme a damn break.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 27, 2012)

the only thing i wonder about now is that since madara doesnt have the seal to compel him to want to murder the previous kages will he still want to fight.

technically a immortal spirit and has achieved everything oro wanted.

and noones controls him

would he be like fuck this shit im going fishing?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah, kin and jin are special cases...unless tobi makes hachibi eat somebody and then poop, he cant get it


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

dan probably did not hit madara or nothing he just did what naruto did to save sakura from sasuke and chouji saved shika from gedo mazo just grabbed them and take them out of the way. i really doubt he went toe to toe with madara


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

wait, madara already edo tensei's himself?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the only thing i wonder about now is that since madara doesnt have the seal to compel him to want to murder the previous kages will he still want to fight.
> 
> technically a immortal spirit and has achieved everything oro wanted.
> 
> ...



His hobby is fighting strong opponents and while the kages aren't as strong as him he'll still want to fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> His hobby is fighting strong opponents and while the kages aren't as strong as him he'll still want to fight.


well actually, depending on madara's plans, he will actually go somewhere else


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> does anyone see the flaw in the whole in the gin/kin having infinite kyuubi chakra if indeed edo's have infinite chakra.
> 
> theoretically tobi could edo summon a previous owner of the 8tail and get the 8tails residual chakra that way.
> 
> ...



Dont worry, it's not you nor anybodie else, the flaw itself is this wretched horrible arc. Filled of ass pulls and bad writing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

If the spoilers are legit it's interesting that Madara has such an in depth knowledge of Edo Tensei and yet Tobi knew almost nothing about it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If the spoilers are legit it's interesting that Madara has such an in depth knowledge of Edo Tensei and yet Tobi knew almost nothing about it.



A jutsu that wasnt developed till the 2nd hokage came up with it, after being retconned, Orochimaru was the one that had came up with it. But noooooouuu not anymore.

Now everyone has sharingans, everyone has rinegans, everyone edo tenseis, everyone does everything.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well actually, depending on madara's plans, he will actually go somewhere else


True, or might just continue fighting.


First Tsurugi said:


> If the spoilers are legit it's interesting that Madara has such an in depth knowledge of Edo Tensei and yet Tobi knew almost nothing about it.



Well I'm pretty sure he met Tobirama.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> A jutsu that wasnt developed till the 2nd hokage came up with it, after being retconned, Orochimaru was the one that had came up with it. But noooooouuu not anymore.
> 
> Now everyone has sharingans, everyone has rinegans, everyone edo tenseis, everyone does everything.



Tobirama made it, oro used it, Kabuto used it on a greater scale.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> does anyone see the flaw in the whole in the gin/kin having infinite kyuubi chakra if indeed edo's have infinite chakra.
> 
> theoretically tobi could edo summon a previous owner of the 8tail and get the 8tails residual chakra that way.
> 
> ...



seems if the jins get the bijuus removed they are not able to use the chakra that is why tobi probably had to reseal the bijuu in them. so if this is the case reviving the previous host would not give them the bijuus chakra. while kin and gin had the chakra without having the kyuubi sealed in them. seems to be the case. but i think the whole infinate chakra thing is wrong because we saw the 2nd mizukage weaken after using his jutsu


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

is the edo tensei chakra really infinite?

if this is true, being able to edo tensei yourself might be among the biggest power ups in the manga


----------



## Frawstbite (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> is the edo tensei chakra really infinite?
> 
> if this is true, being able to edo tensei yourself might be among the biggest power ups in the manga



Where was this mentioned? I feel confused.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

evil mentioned it but he said not to quote him on that


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> is the edo tensei chakra really infinite?
> 
> if this is true, being able to edo tensei yourself might be among the biggest power ups in the manga



Evil said he is not sure.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> I told you, Dan isn't fodder. He probably died of ninja aids, randomly. It's the only thing that can kill a shinobi of his status.


He died from wearing the Hokage necklace IIRC.





Jeαnne said:


> is the edo tensei chakra really infinite?
> 
> if this is true, being able to edo tensei yourself might be among the biggest power ups in the manga


I think it is implied that they have that much chakra rather than it being explicitly stated.


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 27, 2012)

i think only madara has infinite chakra since he edo tensei himself.

"The big risk of Edo Tensei, is that if used carelessly, you could end up creating an Edo Zombie that it's own summoner which means an immortal being with infinite chakra outside of your control."


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL seriously?? Wow, Madara is broken. Now he knows Edo Tensei..


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

I doubt it's infinite, but Madara's chakra was huge, not to mention he added Hashirama's cells to the mix and made his already high chakra skyrocket. He also has the preta path to absorb attacks. Edo tensei isn't even necessary.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you serious?

That means that the whole Itachi shit was ENTIRELY POINTLESS?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> is the edo tensei chakra really infinite?
> 
> if this is true, being able to edo tensei yourself might be among the biggest power ups in the manga



I'm going to stick with no given how there have been cases where Edos have ran dry and Evil himself isn't even sure.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> i think only madara has infinite chakra since he edo tensei himself.
> 
> "The big risk of Edo Tensei, is that if used carelessly, you could end up creating an Edo Zombie that it's own summoner which means an immortal being with infinite chakra outside of your control."



Evil isn't sure that Edos give infinite chakra so I wouldn't really quote him assuming that you quoted him.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

it is good that Evil's spoiler is posted in spoiler thread...he had given us enough legitimate spoilers to warrant that..


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

now i can see why tobi called kabuto a mad man and then seemed too happy


----------



## Frawstbite (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> evil mentioned it but he said not to quote him on that



Ah I see. Well, I always thought that they had extra chakra at least, since they seem to have extra stamina. I mean look at Chiyo fighting like a boss without getting tired.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> That means that the whole Itachi shit was ENTIRELY POINTLESS?



In the end, Itachi always failed at fixing things...

Kishi really has a Love-Hate relationship with Itachi


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 27, 2012)

WTF?? ET himself??? why not just make madara using rinnegan power to break ET? bad writing kishi 
and what will fodder like dan doing? using asspull hax "ghost jutsu" to defeat madara?? lol


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> That means that the whole Itachi shit was ENTIRELY POINTLESS?



Not quite. Dan being freed apparently stops or at least slows down Madara.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> That means that the whole Itachi shit was ENTIRELY POINTLESS?



why...itachi took out almost all edo's baring two...

and in fairness,madara is too godly to be undone by itachi...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> That means that the whole Itachi shit was ENTIRELY POINTLESS?


Eat it up my friend, now we don't have to endure 'Itachi soloed the war' now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Eat it up my friend, now we don't have to endure 'Itachi soloed the war' now.



He soloed everyone but Madara kekekkeke


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

A Madara under Madara's control is even worse than a Madara under Kabuto's control (Kabuto only wants to learn the truth of ninjutsu... Madara wants to hypnotize the world).

Itachi fucking failed.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He soloed everyone but Madara kekekkeke


Most were _already sealed_ so not much help there.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> LOL seriously?? Wow, Madara is broken. Now he knows Edo Tensei..



i think having the ultimate dojutsus powers and mokuton should have told us that already.
but yea now he can also use edo tensei and edo tensei himself as well.
he is the final villain without a doubt.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> now i can see why tobi called kabuto a mad man and then seemed too happy


have you though it .....
tobi didn't know how to perform edo-ten,but madara knows...

so tobi is not madara confirmed....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Most were _already sealed_ so not much help there.



Sealed but not released.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

hey guys i think i know how to get peace in the naruto world. naruto should slam  an existential rasengan down at everybody and then ask/TnJ madara to edo tensei everybody. then  nobody will die anymore and there will be no point to fighting, killing, or even living.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> WTF?? ET himself??? why not just make madara using rinnegan power to break ET? bad writing kishi



Edo Tensei was already disappearing, what good would breaking ET do besides possibily making him disappear faster?  

He could have used the Rinnegan to bring himself back to life, assuming that it is possible, but he would be left if a weaker body if he did that.  By using ET himself he has a body that has absurd regeneration abilities.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

> Madara Edo Tensei's himself, oh the hilarity



Fuck.  Me.  Sideways.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

auem said:


> have you though that .....
> tobi didn't know how to perform edo-ten,but madara knows...
> 
> so tobi is not madara confirmed....


yep, its totally confirmed now, but he could still be a madara creation


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

is the spoiler real ?

what about the hyuuga guy kishi? 

dan? i dont even care about him


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

if madara knows edo tensei what stops him to revive himself an uchiha army under his control to take over the world. but being super power he probably does not need it.

now i am thinking he maybe haved used the jutsu to revive izuna and he is tobi.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He soloed everyone but Madara kekekkeke



And Dan...and most everyone he desummoned was already defeated and sealed.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if madara knows edo tensei what stops him to revive himself an uchiha army under his control to take over the world. but being super power he probably does not need it.
> 
> now i am thinking he maybe haved used the jutsu to revive izuna and he is tobi.


I had that hunch too, but the way Madara talks about Izuna leads me to believe he's dead, but we'll see. I'm still banking on the clone though.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

izuna=tobi(who is using shisui's body) is now strongest possibility....


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

If Madara knew Edo Tensei AND that you can use it on yourself after it's cancelled, why didn't he just want it done on himself in the first place instead of taking a chance on Nagato learning Rinne Tensei? Granted Tobi would have double-crossed him and left him dead either way...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

so only way to stop madara is to get him under genjutsu and release himself lets see who can do this. he could also be sealed or release his own soul like shin and sasori did. wonder which one will be used


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 27, 2012)

I call fake. Itachi soloed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Ah I see. Well, I always thought that they had extra chakra at least, since they seem to have extra stamina. I mean look at Chiyo fighting like a boss without getting tired.


She was old, not lacking stamina though.


auem said:


> why...itachi took out almost all edo's baring two...
> 
> and in fairness,madara is too godly to be undone by itachi...



I guess it was too early to say Itachi soloed Madara. 

Well if this is true I wanted Sasuke to encounter him anyway so I'm happy.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2012)

well at least after all that the tobi = madara theory is basically dead.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 27, 2012)

so madara summons the uchiha.

the clone wars.....errrr the uchiha wars


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I had that hunch too, but the way Madara talks about Izuna leads me to believe he's dead, but we'll see. I'm still banking on the clone though.



Best theory I've heard about Tobi's true identity is that he is to Madara what Yamato was supposed to be to Hashirama.  He was probably one of the early steps in the experiment to combine the Uchiha/Senju powers in one body, which is why he's all gloopy and can regenerate limbs using White Zetsu cells.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 27, 2012)

I take this as a big troll until mangateers appears.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If Madara knew Edo Tensei AND that you can use it on yourself after it's cancelled, why didn't he just want it done on himself in the first place instead of taking a chance on Nagato learning Rinne Tensei? Granted Tobi would have double-crossed him and left him dead either way...



Perhaps he didn't want to take the risk of having someone take away his will with Edo Tensei?


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If Madara knew Edo Tensei AND that you can use it on yourself after it's cancelled, why didn't he just want it done on himself in the first place instead of taking a chance on Nagato learning Rinne Tensei? Granted Tobi would have double-crossed him and left him dead either way...



i think the edo only work with the soul of the dead....so madara while alive couldn't used it on himself....


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Edo Tensei was already disappearing, what good would breaking ET do besides possibily making him disappear faster?
> 
> He could have used the Rinnegan to bring himself back to life, assuming that it is possible, but he would be left if a weaker body if he did that.  By using ET himself he has a body that has absurd regeneration abilities.



I rather have rinnegan as plot no jutsu at least that more makes sense than "madara can use Edo tensei and he's ET himself" bullshit 

lmao no more "itachi soloed the war" nonsense, all that fanatics now can shut up and stop fapping to their "king"


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> well at least after all that the tobi = madara theory is basically dead.



Bull Shit.

That theory is stronger than ever.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so only way to stop madara is to get him under genjutsu and release himself lets see who can do this. he could also be sealed or release his own soul like shin and sasori did. wonder which one will be used



the only way is to basically seal him or take out his soul.
but as of now its almost impossible to beat him.he is truly an invincible immortal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara meeting Sasuke at some point is happening, thats awesome


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if madara knows edo tensei what stops him to revive himself an uchiha army under his control to take over the world. but being super power he probably does not need it.
> 
> now i am thinking he maybe haved used the jutsu to revive izuna and he is tobi.



He'd require a lot of sacrafices which wouldn't happen anyway as the clan was dead to him. Izuna is dead judging by how Madara speaks of him and Hashi, I'm calling Tobi being the original Zetsu and clone of Madara.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

wait, how did dan know tsunade is in danger?

arent they on different battle feilds?

anf wasnt he like "looks like someone did a good job "

as for the mada part it makes sense since its madara 

and "oh the hilarity"?


is Evil trolling us?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> well at least after all that the tobi = madara theory is basically dead.


I still partially subscribe to that theory in that Madara split his chakra in two (like Minato did to Kyuubi), and the more resilient "eye" side of his chakra lived on while the weak body side died. Which led me to state earlier that Madara fusing with Tobi is a distinct possibility.


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 27, 2012)

he couldnt use rinnegan to revive himself,isn't it obvious.
his soul already in the world not hell king's control.
and it doesn't make sense madara know edo tensei why he just didn't teach it to tobi to use on him.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Best theory I've heard about Tobi's true identity is that he is to Madara what Yamato was supposed to be to Hashirama.  He was probably one of the early steps in the experiment to combine the Uchiha/Senju powers in one body, which is why he's all gloopy and can regenerate limbs using White Zetsu cells.


that's most logical theory...only draw-back is it lacks drama...


----------



## Saunion (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Not quite. Dan being freed apparently stops or at least slows down Madara.



I know that you guys will never admit it because your entire self worth lies on Itachi "soloing", but Kishimoto literally brought back Itachi just so he could preach to people.

I just... Fuck it, I should have seen it coming.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

I predict that this spoiler is wrong.

Madaras soul is already bound to the world of the living.Its clearly said that the soul must be in the pure world to be ressurected.

I call it bullshit.If Kishi really does that and makes some explanation around it...man.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2012)

sasuke meeting madara confirmed


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> wait, how did dan know tsunade is in danger?
> 
> arent they on different battle feilds?
> 
> ...



Dan is a deus ex machina.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

^seems he was banking on nagato to revive him maybe as a human not a zombie

Evil usually provides real spoilers. this is true unless he chooses to trick us and make us all look like fools. would be funny who knows


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2012)

Jesus christ Kishi. Start giving Sasuke some new epic feats already. He's been back for months now.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> wait, how did dan know tsunade is in danger?
> 
> arent they on different battle feilds?
> 
> ...



He might be, but even if we are being trolled, I don't know about the rest of you, but I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara meeting Sasuke at some point is happening, thats awesome



I hope that Madara kicks Sasuke's ass.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara meeting Sasuke at some point is happening, thats awesome



yea and Madara staying also explains why kishi held back with the Rinnegan showing.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahahaha. Woooow.

I was expecting Rinne Tensei like everybody else, but this is kind of better for Madara in a way, because he gets to keep his immortal body, and now has complete control over it.

Only conceivable means to defeat him would be through techniques like Shiki Fuujin, or the Totsuka no Tsurugi. But with everything in his arsenal, creating an opportunity for those to actually reach him...

Lol


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> I predict that this spoiler is wrong.
> 
> Madaras soul is already bound to the world of the living.*Its clearly said that the soul must be in the pure world to be ressurected.*
> 
> I call it bullshit.If Kishi really does that and makes some explanation around it...man.


In that case the soul never really left the pure world. To me this is indicated by the Edos begging to be sealed by the Alliance as if they feel a constant pull back to the pure world when Edo Tensei is active.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> wait, how did dan know tsunade is in danger?
> 
> arent they on different battle feilds?
> 
> ...



the question i have is, i understand dan soul going to whatever place souls go, but how did he get out of the prison he was in.

if this technique allowed him to get out of the prison, its a plot whole as kabuto tag was suppose to automatically make him do something like that from the start.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara meeting Sasuke at some point is happening, thats awesome



Oh fuck yes.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> A jutsu that wasnt developed till the 2nd hokage came up with it, after being retconned, Orochimaru was the one that had came up with it. But noooooouuu not anymore.



lol, what.

The moment Orochimaru used, a member of the ANBU explained cited its name and explained how it works - Tobirama and Sandaime both recognized the jutsu as well.

It was clear that Orochimaru did not develop the technique during its introduction. We just hadn't know that Tobirama was its true inventor.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

if madara meets sasuke i think he will say he looks like izuna and may ask sasuke to join him and destroy kohona.

but i think he and naruto will join forces to take on madara

i think the reason why dan was able to go to tsunades was because he was already out the barrier when the soul was released but at that moment he went into a body. or the guards let go of the barrier when he started to glow and go away


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that Madara kicks Sasuke's ass.


he can kick his ass , as long as I see these two in the same painel, i will be having multiple orgasms


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if madara meets sasuke i think he will say he looks like izuna and may ask sasuke to join him and destroy kohona.
> 
> but i think he and naruto will join forces to take on madara



Sasuke and Naruto join forces to take on Madara? I'm assuming this occurs after Naruto beats some love sense into Sasuke?


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Ahahaha. Woooow.
> 
> I was expecting Rinne Tensei like everybody else, but this is kind of better for Madara in a way, because he gets to keep his immortal body, and now has complete control over it.
> 
> ...



The rasengan spam that will be needed to take him down...



Jeαnne said:


> he can kick his ass , as long as I see these two in the same painel, i will be having multiple orgasms


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Evil said:


> So to recap:
> 
> 
> Dan uses his Ghost Technique to escape being unsummoned
> ...


Old Yesterday, 11:57 PM


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that Madara kicks Sasuke's ass.


Not before Sasuke gives a better showing than the Kages. 

And A has to watch. 


vered said:


> yea and Madara staying also explains why kishi held back with the Rinnegan showing.



This too.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

When does Madara prepare the sacrifice and the summoning ritual to use Edo tensei ? 


And lol @ Dan. He trolled everyone.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke and Naruto join forces to take on Madara? I'm assuming this occurs after Naruto beats some love sense into Sasuke?



yes only way they are joining together. unless they go with the the enemy of of my enemy is my friend tactic but after their fight seems to be the best bet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke and Naruto join forces to take on Madara? I'm assuming this occurs after Naruto beats some love sense into Sasuke?


i can see sasuke joining madara and then fighting naruto and ending up turning against madara and siding with naruto


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2012)

Fuck it. BM Naruto is still the greatest thing since sliced bread.

Just...give me ONE panel of him. Just...ONE...


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Bedtime said:


> Probably one of the most shortsighted things I've ever read on this forum. The fact that Itachi bailed Naruto _again_ is enough merit to him stopping Edo Tensei. Throw in the fact that if Madara hadn't been shocked that he was dissipating, and you can add 5 dead Kages to the list. And lets not overlook all the fodders he potentially saved.
> 
> Itachi saved Naruto twice since his resurrection. Haters will hate, haters can wiggle, haters can try to talk themselves and others out of believing anything constructive about Itachi. It's fine, because they're wrong and always will be wrong.
> 
> It's okay. You can let go now. =)



go away you MF...


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> In that case the soul never really left the pure world. To me this is indicated by the Edos begging to be sealed by the Alliance as if they feel a constant pull back to the pure world when Edo Tensei is active.


That can't be right.Otherwhise the summoner would've the possibility of summoning the same Shinobi several times.

Similar like creating more chakra connections to a puppet.

Maybe Madaras manages to gain control over the EdoTensei so he can stop himself from being canceled, but he won't literally EdoTensei *himself*.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Fuck it. BM Naruto is still the greatest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Just...give me ONE panel of him. Just...ONE...



madara>him though.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> *Fuck it. BM Naruto is still the greatest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Just...give me ONE panel of him. Just...ONE...*



agree BM naurto is awesome but madara is just beyond hax.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

T spoilers out.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When does Madara prepare the sacrifice and the summoning ritual to use Edo tensei ?
> 
> 
> And lol @ Dan. He trolled everyone.



kabuto already used a sacrifice to edo ten him....madara reused that....


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When does Madara prepare the sacrifice and the summoning ritual to use Edo tensei ?
> 
> 
> And lol @ Dan. He trolled everyone.



I think that Madara will be able to skip the sacrifice part of the jutsu since he already has an edo body, he probably only needs to rebind his soul to it again.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

It's not fake, it seems like 2ch are discussing what Evil was talking about


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

translate the spoiler quickly... Geg...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 27, 2012)

> 消滅したイタチ。見送るサスケ。
> 次々と消滅する穢土転生。
> ダンは意思通りに体を動かせるからチョーザに結界を解いてもらい霊化の術で綱手の元へ。
> 
> ...



So what did T say guys?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke and Naruto join forces to take on Madara? I'm assuming this occurs after Naruto beats some love sense into Sasuke?


Pretty much. 


Grimmjowsensei said:


> When does Madara prepare the sacrifice and the summoning ritual to use Edo tensei ?
> 
> 
> And lol @ Dan. He trolled everyone.



He doesn't need too as Madara was in the process of being unsummoned and merely kept himself in the game by using the tech on himself to take control.


----------



## 1nkorus (Jun 27, 2012)

Google translate


> Weasel disappeared. Sasuke farewell.
> This impure world incarnate to disappear one after another.
> Tsunade in the art to the original spirit of mosquito get to solve the barrier to move the body from Dan Choza as intention.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

does seem to say something about infinite chakra at the end according to goggle translate


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

that confirmed Evil's spoiler...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> That can't be right.Otherwhise the summoner would've the possibility of summoning the same Shinobi several times.
> 
> Similar like creating more chakra connections to a puppet.


That would be like Naruto trying to summon two Gamabunta's, which is just silly. The idea from canon is that a summoner can't summon something twice.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

The only way for Kishi to make that happen without making his own EdoTensei explanation obsolete, would be if the souls already connected to the pure world, thus giving the summoner the chance to pull it back or something.

Cant wait now


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> madara>him though.



 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shit...I ain't even mad  ...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like Evil wasn't trolling after all? Incoming butthurt. Brace yourselves.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> does seem to say something about infinite chakra at the end according to goggle translate



If the infinite chakra bit is true then Edo Tensei really is a ridiculous technique.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> madara>him though.


Madara is just annoying hax, not an actual badass.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

yeaaaaa we get to see itachi vanishing and sasuke's farewell, and:



> And start moving things in the body does not die out of control and that is infinite chakra. (Seems to move at will of the dead)



fuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When does Madara prepare the sacrifice and the summoning ritual to use Edo tensei ?
> 
> 
> And lol @ Dan. He trolled everyone.



BS explanation incoming.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> He doesn't need too as Madara was in the process of being unsummoned and merely kept himself in the game by using the tech on himself to take control.



sounds like a cop out to me. Edo tensei needs lots of prep to use. 

Or, 

What Madara doing right now is different than using ET.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

so kishi just made itachi + sasuke vs kabuto useless?

the past two months useless?


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

If an Edo's Chakra is infinite, then why did the Nidaime Mizukage suffer from exhaustion after using Jōki Bōi?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

so, what are the chances of Madara being the final villain now?


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

we need trans now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> sounds like a cop out to me. Edo tensei needs lots of prep to use.


Kabuto already did all the prep for him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> BS explanation incoming.



I hope it is less complicated than Izanami's explanation. 




Rainbow Dash said:


> Kabuto already did all the prep for him.



MAdara and Kabuto are different entities. They should have their individual edo tensei jutsu. 

I think Madara somehow continues Kabuto's edo tensei. That is the weakness of the jutsu.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

And if the Kages weren't fucked before they sure are now.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I hope it is less complicated than Izanami's explanation.



Which wasn't complicated at all.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> If an Edo's Chakra is infinite, then why did the Nidaime Mizukage suffer from exhaustion after using Jōki Bōi?



maybe it is a different version or something else? or this is thanks to shodais cells


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> sounds like a cop out to me. Edo tensei needs lots of prep to use.
> 
> Or,
> 
> What Madara doing right now is different than using ET.



or may be he is doing what original inventor tobirama used to do....not some second rated user like oro or kabuto...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> And if the Kages weren't fucked before they sure are now.


the kages might run, thats the only believable option at this point


----------



## Evil (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> wait, how did dan know tsunade is in danger?
> 
> arent they on different battle feilds?
> 
> ...





WHAT NAO MOTHERFUCKAH!


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow if that really happens......... oh Kabuto you dont try to hide your sorry face because I wont hide my disappointment face 

I mean , so basically Kabuto got trolled by the worst possible character, to accomplish a completely pointless action?......... No, to accomplish actually a worse action, Itachi only freed Madara from his leash, so basically the edo tensei stopping was a complete failure and Kabuto was trolled for that? Wow Kishi, if you were going to do this I would had really rather not to see Kabuto again


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so, what are the chances of Madara being the final villain now?



About as close to 100% as one can get without being 100%.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 27, 2012)

Worst chapter 2012.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so *madara summons the uchiha.*


YES YES YES YES YES!!!

but it would inevitably mean the return of Hashirama and Yamato and the Senju as well... ah well, it'd be a nice fight


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 27, 2012)

the new spoiler just gives more details about dans ghost tech and how he tries to stop madara... and madara doing edo which gives him infinite chakra 

well after that I guess kages might really die... perfect susano here we go again...


but still this Edo tensei hell is just seriously bad writing... now madara knows all the hand seals for edo and such... god... he couldnt even recognize what jutsu was used to revive him... so now everyone will know how to do edo tensei...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> sounds like a cop out to me. Edo tensei needs lots of prep to use.
> 
> Or,
> 
> What Madara doing right now is different than using ET.


But Madara was already prepped and executed via Kabuto. All he did was take control by using Edo Tensei on his body.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> maybe it is a different version or something else? or this is thanks to shodais cells



If Madara has infinite chakra, what prevents him from using executing the Moon's Eye Plan right now? 

Fuckin' Kishi.

I feel as if I'm missing something here. My logic must be wrong.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> And if the Kages weren't fucked before they sure are now.



i think we will see a similar tactic to tobriama did against the kumo guys. one kage stays behind and sacrifices himself to allow the others to escape. onoki being the one seems fitting


----------



## Tengu (Jun 27, 2012)

Why did Dan wait for edo tensei to end to use his ghost technique? And now Madara edo tensei himself meaning we now he has control over himself.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> so kishi just made itachi + sasuke vs kabuto useless?
> 
> the past two months useless?



no...not useless...sasuke need to hear it from itachi himself....for once i think sasuke won't behave like clueless madman....whatever path he chooses,he will behave more composed...angry but not mad..


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 27, 2012)

yay madara is still in. now i hope he revives the rest of the clan and make them his dogs. they need a new master anyway


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara has infinite chakra, what prevents him from using executing the Moon's Eye Plan right now?



right now it seems nothing


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

I found Madara and Dan's favorite song 

Heeeee is not ooooone of us...


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Why did Dan wait for edo tensei to end to use his ghost technique? And now Madara edo tensei himself meaning we now he has control over himself.



I think Tsunade did something. Summoned him, perhaps?


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wow Kishi, if you were going to do this I would had really rather not to see Kabuto again


Well, at least we can say Kabuto revived the final villain.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so, what are the chances of Madara being the final villain now?



there is no chance. kishi just summoned him to be trolled in to fucking oblivion by dan + kages


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Why did Dan wait for edo tensei to end to use his ghost technique? And now Madara edo tensei himself meaning we now he has control over himself.



most likely because he was in the barrier and when his soul disappeared the guards let it go and he jumped in choza


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 27, 2012)

auem said:


> or may be he is doing what original inventor tobirama used to do....not some second rated user like oro or kabuto...



Edo Tensei was actually perfected by Orochimaru, so...

Interesting turn of events. Can't wait for the explanation on this one...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wow if that really happens......... oh Kabuto you dont try to hide your sorry face because I wont hide my disappointment face
> 
> I mean , so basically Kabuto got trolled by the worst possible character, to accomplish a completely pointless action?......... No, to accomplish actually a worse action, Itachi only freed Madara from his leash, so basically the edo tensei stopping was a complete failure and Kabuto was trolled for that? Wow Kishi, if you were going to do this I would had really rather not to see Kabuto again


Time to get a name change. 





Gabe said:


> right now it seems nothing


Oh I dunno...

Maybe not having Juubi chakra yet perhaps?


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 27, 2012)

can't wait to see madara meet tobi


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 27, 2012)

no one in the alliance can stop edo madara with infinite chakra and ultimate susanoo.
i wonder how kishi handle this.
wait i got it 
madara edo tensei itachi again,itachi use izanami on madara and seals him.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

auem said:


> no...not useless...sasuke need to hear it from itachi himself....for once i think sasuke won't behave like clueless madman....whatever path he chooses,he will behave more composed...angry but not mad..



........... and that couldn't have been done by itachi giving sasuke the genjutsu from the start because?


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

just had a thought. i bet that if/since madara clearly can defy death that means  _somebody_ is going to learn how to defy the death god and bring back the past hokage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> there is no chance. kishi just summoned him to be trolled in to fucking oblivion by dan + kages


 i call BS

Dan himself said that they couldnt defeat Madara, he will tell them all to run for their lifes


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> there is no chance. kishi just summoned him to be trolled in to fucking oblivion by dan + kages



Trolled Madara, how?


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 27, 2012)

I would like to see Dan and Tsunade meeting...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wow if that really happens......... oh Kabuto you dont try to hide your sorry face because I wont hide my disappointment face
> 
> I mean , so basically Kabuto got trolled by the worst possible character, to accomplish a completely pointless action?......... No, to accomplish actually a worse action, Itachi only freed Madara from his leash, so basically the edo tensei stopping was a complete failure and Kabuto was trolled for that? Wow Kishi, if you were going to do this I would had really rather not to see Kabuto again



How is ET stopping was a failiure when Itachi didn't even know Madara was among the people who were summoned ? He was set out to stop ET and he did. Thats success.

Kabuto got trolled hard however. Madara is not *his power* anymore


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara could 1000 more power ups. Naruto still solos.

Don't come at me here bro! Go to the Dome!


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Edo Tensei was actually perfected by Orochimaru, so...
> 
> Interesting turn of events. Can't wait for the explanation on this one...



the word 'perfected' is relative...he could well got half the knowledge and managed to complete it...not knowing fully what  tobirama used to do...


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wow if that really happens......... oh Kabuto you dont try to hide your sorry face because I wont hide my disappointment face
> 
> I mean , so basically Kabuto got trolled by the worst possible character, to accomplish a completely pointless action?......... No, to accomplish actually a worse action, Itachi only freed Madara from his leash, so basically the edo tensei stopping was a complete failure and Kabuto was trolled for that? Wow Kishi, if you were going to do this I would had really rather not to see Kabuto again



kabuto needs to be killed by sasuke before TNJ. that is the only thing left for him at this point


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> If an Edo's Chakra is infinite, then why did the Nidaime Mizukage suffer from exhaustion after using Jōki Bōi?


Seems more like what Madara just did to himself has just given him infinite chakra. But best wait for trans because if otherwise I want an explanation too.


Jeαnne said:


> the kages might run, thats the only believable option at this point



Are they smart enough to even consider it though.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Time to get a name change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you wnat the juubis chakra to use the plan which is possibly infinite chakra why need it when you yourself have infinite chakra. that is why i think klue meant when he asked me the question


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

I expected it to be Tobi who Edo Tensei'd Madara, and then setting him free when he did Kabuto's fake release of Edo Tensei.

Will we ever learn what those seals are for? 

Maybe Tobi will genjutsu Madara into performing them.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 27, 2012)

lol fuck infinite chakra? even kyubi dont have infinite chakra


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Mercury Smile said:


> I would like to see Dan and Tsunade meeting...



Such an event was inevitable. Funny that a group of us - including myself - bitched out Kishi two chapters ago after Kabuto successfully performed the seals to end Edo Tensei.



			
				NarutoForums said:
			
		

> Dan didn't even see Tsunade. And what about Dan's Ghost Technique, Kishi?


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> there is no chance. kishi just summoned him to be trolled in to fucking oblivion by dan + kages



That would be horrendous, thankfully it is also unlikely.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How is ET stopping was a failiure when Itachi didn't even know Madara was among the people who were summoned ? He was set out to stop ET and he did. Thats success.
> 
> Kabuto got trolled hard however. Madara is not *his power* anymore


to stop ET = stopping madara. the other edos are useless as fuck so it doesn't matter. itachi failed at stopping madara so stopping ET means jack shit


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Dan kisses tsunades forehead, there you go you sick pairing fans.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Are they smart enough to even consider it though.


Doesn't matter anyways since it will turn out that Madara was able to copy FTG from those 3 fodders.

They can't escape


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara better be the final villain after trolling the manga for months. I'm going to rage if the kages actually beat him.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Seems more like what Madara just did to himself has just given him infinite chakra. But best wait for trans because if otherwise I want an explanation too.



Kishi can suck me backwards if that is the case.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That would be horrendous, thankfully it is also unlikely.



and how will madara be defeated? TNJ?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

So Madara is staying and he broke out of edo tensei.  Called that shit.

Though I hope we get some panels of Tobi vs Naruto he's put it off for a while now.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Im not sure if i am supposed to be happy or pissed about the spoilers.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> to stop ET = stopping madara. the other edos are useless as fuck so it doesn't matter. itachi failed at stopping madara so stopping ET means jack shit



I repeat. Itachi's goal was never to stop Madara. He didn't even know who were summoned.

Kishi trolled us, who believed Madara would be gone along with ET.

It has nothing to do with Itachi.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Why did Dan wait for edo tensei to end to use his ghost technique? And now Madara edo tensei himself meaning we now he has control over himself.



becouse edo tensei was like binding... he coudlnt move his body as he wanted but when eod tensei has been released his free to move (it cut the control part from kabuto) so he used that chance to start his ghost tech to try protect tsunade


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How is ET stopping was a failiure when Itachi didn't even know Madara was among the people who were summoned ? He was set out to stop ET and he did. Thats success.
> 
> Kabuto got trolled hard however. Madara is not *his power* anymore



Uncle Nagato FTW


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> and how will madara be defeated? TNJ?



That or spiritual ninja aids. No other way for him to lose in a believable fashion.






Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto got trolled hard however. Madara is not *his power* anymore


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if you wnat the juubis chakra to use the plan which is possibly infinite chakra why need it when you yourself have infinite chakra. that is why i think klue meant when he asked me the question


Because Normal =/= Natural =/= Bijuu chakra. Even if he had infinite chakra it means squat when he ain't got the bijuu stuff.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

At least we know what Kabuto meant by "Not stopping things that could had been stopped". Basically what Itachi did was not only completely pointless, but actually worse, now Madara is not only an edo, but without his leash. So basically what Itachi did was take away Madara's leash


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> and how will madara be defeated? TNJ?



Madara will be defeated by a 10th dimensional rasengan to the face from naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> and how will madara be defeated? TNJ?


Sasuke+Naruto juubi jin after the fusion dance


----------



## Evil (Jun 27, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> lol fuck infinite chakra? even kyubi dont have infinite chakra



I think the problem here is that people think:

Infinite Chakra = Infinite Amount instantly.

It's very likely that by Infinite Chakra he means it replenishes itself much like the regeneration works. Konohamaru could have inifnite Chakra, but it doesn't mean he could create a bijuu sized rasengan as fast as the Kyubi can.

It's a matter of through put.

You could have an endless source to draw from, but if your pipeline only lets like 2 units of chakra per minute, than after 10 minutes you're still only going to have 20 units of chakra.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I repeat. Itachi's goal was never to stop Madara. He didn't even know who were summoned.
> 
> Kishi trolled us, who believed Madara would be gone along with ET.
> 
> It has nothing to do with Itachi.



Right. Stopping ET. Except he failed to stop the most powerful one of all and the only one that mattered


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> there is no chance. kishi just summoned him to be trolled in to fucking oblivion by dan + kages



this is one reason why i wanted itachi to release madara cause it is a scary possibility. but hopefully it wont happen


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 27, 2012)

ET Madara for final villain. I predict the kages run for it after getting saved by... probably Naruto.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Dammit Kishi, you were to suppose to show me the Kakashi and Gai fight, damn it !!!!!! What are you doing to me!!! You are making me MELT!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 27, 2012)

I highly doubt that the spoilers are true. How can Dan Katō's _Reika no Jutsu_ is going to bypass the shield that by the looks of it; is still active ? [_1_]. On top of that I can't find a logical reason as to why Madara would be aware about the short time window regarding _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_; not to mention that I find it a little bit silly as an idea - come on, summon himself ? also I doubt that Madara even knows the hand seals for  _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_. And finally if something like this happens it's almost certain that all of the Kages will die; they have no way of countering Madara - mainly due to their obvious fatigue and chakra exhaustion.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

When Madara gets defeated, he's gonna rage so hard like Aizen did


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Right. Stopping ET. Except he failed to stop the most powerful one of all and the only one that mattered



He did stop it - Madara just resummoned himself. Not Itachi's fault.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> At least we know what Kabuto meant by "Not stopping things that could had been stopped". Basically what Itachi did was not only completely pointless, but actually worse, now Madara is not only an edo, but without his leash. So basically what Itachi did was take away Madara's leash


Nope he didn't mean that. He had no idea Madara could do this. He meant that by killing him(Kabuto) Itachi would be unable to stop Madara.


Lightysnake said:


> Right. Stopping ET. Except he failed to stop the most powerful one of all and the only one that mattered



He stopped Kabuto's ET. That's what he set out to do, Madara ET-ed himself again.


@klue *highfive*


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 27, 2012)

5 kage wont do shit to madara, he will killed onoki then leave them out of bored
madara will meet tobi and things will get interesting

madara will be defeated by naruto/sasuke


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Imagine if Madara's just here to get trolled by EMS Sasuke though.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> That or spiritual ninja aids. No other way for him to lose in a believable fashion.



my point exactly. i want to see madara kick more ass but i knew from the ,  moment i saw him literately *shitting* meteors on the kages _*i knew for  a fact*_ that the only way for him to be defeated in a believable fashion is cancelling ET itself. 

this is just  a new low kishi  this is aizen level of trolling. the pay off at the end of this battle will not be worth it at all.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> At least we know what Kabuto meant by "Not stopping things that could had been stopped". Basically what Itachi did was not only completely pointless, but actually worse, now Madara is not only an edo, but without his leash. So basically what Itachi did was take away Madara's leash



Yeah Because Madara was totally in Kabuto's leash 




Lightysnake said:


> Right. Stopping ET. Except he failed to stop the most powerful one of all and the only one that mattered



Like I said, it wasn't his goal. His goal was to end ET jutsu, but somehow the Rikodou sennin of our time pulled a jutsu that re-bound him and it is Itachi's failiure. Lol. 
You guys never cease to amaze me. Anything to dis Itachi right ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Madara will be defeated by a 10th dimensional rasengan to the face from naruto.


Welp, that it. This guy knows how the story is going to end. We can all go home now.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Because Normal =/= Natural =/= Bijuu chakra. Even if he had infinite chakra it means squat when he ain't got the bijuu stuff.



true but he has a susanno  as strong or stronger then a bijuu kishi can make anything happen if he wants to. so dont be surprise. i doubt it would happen it was rhetorical question


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Imagine if Madara's just here to get trolled by EMS Sasuke though.



I would cum buckets.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara has infinite chakra, what prevents him from using executing the Moon's Eye Plan right now?
> 
> Fuckin' Kishi.
> 
> I feel as if I'm missing something here. My logic must be wrong.


Absolutely nothing, he's effectively gone human bijuu.


Gabe said:


> i think we will see a similar tactic to tobriama did against the kumo guys. one kage stays behind and sacrifices himself to allow the others to escape. onoki being the one seems fitting


Meteors, trees, and how big was that Susanoo again.


Tengu said:


> Why did Dan wait for edo tensei to end to use his ghost technique? And now Madara edo tensei himself meaning we now he has control over himself.


Because Dan just got his will back when Kabuto's ET broke.


Shikamaru Nara said:


> Doesn't matter anyways since it will turn out that Madara was able to copy FTG from those 3 fodders.
> 
> They can't escape


Ow, so much rape.


Klue said:


> Kishi can suck me backwards if that is the case.



Madara has just found the mod button.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys re-read the spoiler in google translate. It looks like Dan saves the day and rewrites the Edo Tensei jutsu with his Ghost technique. I think!!!


----------



## Saunion (Jun 27, 2012)

So I guess now Naruto really has a justification to combine Sage Mode and Bijuu Mode.


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2012)

Of fucking course


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Not surprised that people are blaming this on Itachi.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> I highly doubt that the spoilers are true. How can Dan Katō's _Reika no Jutsu_ is going to bypass the shield that by the looks of it; is still active ? [_1_]. On top of that I can't find a logical reason as to why Madara would be aware about the short time window regarding _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_; not to mention that I find it a little bit silly as an idea - come on, summon himself ? also I doubt that Madara even knows the hand seals for  _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_. And finally if something like this happens it's almost certain that all of the Kages will die; they have no way of countering Madara - mainly due to their obvious fatigue.



it is true we have T confirming evils spoiler


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Right. Stopping ET. Except he failed to stop the most powerful one of all and the only one that mattered



he stopped him...madara re-edoing himself was not itachi's failure..particularly when itachi even didn't know that madara was summoned...


moreover itachi is not the hero of the manga...stopping madara is naruto and sasuke's job..


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> His goal was to end ET jutsu, but somehow the Rikodou sennin of our time pulled a jutsu that re-bound him and it is Itachi's failiure.


Yeah.

It's like how people tried to say ET fails just because Itachi broke free on coincidence. 

Itachi made things worse, end of. If he had left Kabuto alone, Madara wouldn't be able to do the Moon's Eye Plan because Kabuto wouldn't allow that. Now Madara can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How is ET stopping was a failiure when Itachi didn't even know Madara was among the people who were summoned ? He was set out to stop ET and he did. Thats success.
> 
> Kabuto got trolled hard however. Madara is not *his power* anymore



Okay what was the point of stopping edo tensei bar stopping Madara? Would it had ANY effect had it stopped anyone but Madara? No, Madara was the one that could solo the war, all edo tenseis teamed up together (bar perhaps Nagato) arent an ounce of threat as what Madara is.

So basically Itachi not only did not stopped the technique, but actually removed the only thing that could restrain Madara making the situation any worse.

About not being his power, how does it changes a thing? I mean it isnt like it was going to keep being his power back in the pure world now that he wasnt a summon.

Talking about a full powered Kabuto or Kabuto with edo tenseis (aka prior to ET release) Madara is part of his power. However if you are talking about the current situation, well obvious captain obvious, just as it would be if he had been desummoned.

I mean, whats next 2+2=4?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Hopefully Tobi survives and we get Madara for co-final villains final fight ends up being Tobi and Madara vs Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Absolutely nothing, he's effectively gone human bijuu.
> 
> *Meteors, trees, and how big was that Susanoo again.*
> 
> ...



kishi did make those unknown jounin know FTG tech could be used to escape. kishi wont kill all the kages


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 27, 2012)

auem said:


> he stopped him...madara re-edoing himself was not itachi's failure..particularly when itachi even didn't knew that madara was summoned...
> 
> 
> moreover itachi is not the hero of the manga...stopping madara is naruto and sasuke's job..



So in your world, failure means something other than your goal being totally and utterly *not met* by what you did while your enemy is now even MORE dangerous?

Boo fucking hoo, Itachi didn't know...he intended to end ET to help the Alliance. Newsflash: He FAILED at that.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

i will bitch and complain. kishi just wasted two months of chapters for nothing 

he wasted SM kabuto.

he wasted itachi and sasuke vs kabuto.

he wasted sasuke being developed by itachi.

he wasted the truth about itachi. 

he wasted everything for the sake of the fucking KAGES getting some sunshine on the expense of................................ madara


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

Cancelling contracts huh?

I wonder if summons can do something like that.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Imagine if Madara's just here to get trolled by EMS Sasuke though.



Perish that thought.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

My reaction after reading Geg's spoiler:



> .............


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 27, 2012)

what a troll chapter :rofl

And this ET "loophole" is just lol.

Hilarity will ensue.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2012)

So Madara is now a God Mode Sue


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

How the fudge can the Kages beat Madara, they've been getting there ass kicked, and now they have to continue the fight?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Well that's it, the manga is over. 

Ain't nothing gonna beat Madara except a black hole.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 27, 2012)

Just read Geg's translated spoiler. 

My reaction :


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> How the fudge can the Kages beat Madara, they've been getting there ass kicked, and now they have to continue the fight?


There obviously not going to beat Madara it would end up being a major asspull at this point.

Perfect Susanoo>Anything the Kages have.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> My reaction after reading Geg's spoiler:



Someone's gonna have to ET Klue after this chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

one question if one knows the seal and can cancel the contract why didnt tobriama do it when oro summoned him. kishi for got


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not surprised that people are blaming this on Itachi.



Its to be expected


----------



## Unknown (Jun 27, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> I highly doubt that the spoilers are true. How can Dan Katō's _Reika no Jutsu_ is going to bypass the shield that by the looks of it; is still active ? [_1_]. On top of that I can't find a logical reason as to why Madara would be aware about the short time window regarding _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_; not to mention that I find it a little bit silly as an idea - come on, summon himself ? also I doubt that Madara even knows the hand seals for  _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_. And finally if something like this happens it's almost certain that all of the Kages will die; they have no way of countering Madara - mainly due to their obvious fatigue and chakra exhaustion.




Madara has fought Tobirama, the creator if the ET many times, guess how he knows the seals.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> How the fudge can the Kages beat Madara, they've been getting there ass kicked *by clones*, and now they have to continue the fight?



Fixed.

Yeah I find this implausible as well.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's like how people tried to say ET fails just because Itachi broke free on coincidence.



Noone ever said that. People said Itachi was amazing for doing it.

Actually thanks for pointing this out, this is a great example.

Is Itachi breaking free of ET Kabuto's fault or not ? 




> Itachi made things worse, end of. If he had left Kabuto alone, Madara wouldn't be able to do the Moon's Eye Plan because Kabuto wouldn't allow that. Now Madara can do whatever he wants.



Because Kabuto's intentions were completely pure. 

Kabuto never forced Madara to do anything till this point anyways, Madara was acting on his own and he will keep acting on his own. 

Besides, Kabuto is out of the game regardless. Someone killing Kabuto would have the same effect, only worse because Madara wouldn't be the only one roaming freely.



Orochibuto said:


> Okay what was the point of stopping edo tensei bar stopping Madara? Would it had ANY effect had it stopped anyone but Madara? No, Madara was the one that could solo the war, all edo tenseis teamed up together (bar perhaps Nagato) arent an ounce of threat as what Madara is.
> 
> So basically Itachi not only did not stopped the technique, but actually removed the only thing that could restrain Madara making the situation any worse.
> 
> ...



Read my reply above.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Kages are going to defeat Madara. Everyone, prepare your anuses.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

You know what? Honestly? Send Gai and make him go 8th Gate, than Tsunade can heal him back to life. Seriously...........


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

> Dan arrives in time to control Tsunade and saves her in the nick of time. The two are reunited. Dan kisses her on the forehead and says "I was able to save you in the end... I guess being brought back by Edo Tensei isn't all bad..." *and disappears*.


so the tsunade and dan thing is wasted this fast  


> Tsunade gets some chakra from him(not sure about this) and her vitality is restored.



............................ tsunade is going to troll madara.

i want to type "/" but it isn't funny even for me


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> one question if one knows the seal and can cancel the contract why didnt tobriama do it when oro summoned him


Thats actually a pretty major plot hole he could of freed both. 

Himself and Hashirama and turned on Orochimaru and Hiruzen would still be alive.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke+Naruto juubi jin after the fusion dance


Naruto: "No, Madara is one person, we'll take turns one on one. It won't be fair. "


naijaboykev28 said:


> When Madara gets defeated, he's gonna rage so hard like Aizen did



Naruto and Sasuke get Final Rasengan/Chidori?


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Someone's gonna have to ET Klue after this chapter.



I'm glad that Madara is sticking around, but come on, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kages are going to defeat Madara. Everyone, prepare your anuses.



Tsunade lost her Chakara pool it seems like it, and besides her, Ei is probably the only one with the closest levels to her (being higher). How do you think the other Kages, who have not shown to have Large chakara pools gonna do, when Tsunade lost hers first...

The Kages have no more chakara.

You see what I am saying?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

ET Madara cannot be stopped


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> So in your world, failure means something other than your goal being totally and utterly *not met* by what you did while your enemy is now even MORE dangerous?
> 
> Boo fucking hoo, Itachi didn't know...he intended to end ET to help the Alliance. Newsflash: He FAILED at that.



oh!..itachi failed in many things previously...that's nothing new...

he failed to stop madara..surely....but he succeeded in his mission,to stop the edo-ten user and genjutsued him to release the jutsu...

 there is difference between failing and failure..subtlety of which may go over  your head....


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not surprised that people are blaming this on Itachi.



i only blame kishi 

tow months? SM kabuto trolled? everything wasted? ....... THE FUCK?


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> You know what? Honestly? Send Gai and make him go 8th Gate, than Tsunade can heal him back to life. Seriously...........


 
i'm telling you, one of the good guys will learn a death-defying technique as well


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> Tsunade lost her Chakara pool it seems like it, and besides her, Ei is probably the only one with the closest levels to her (being higher). How do you think the other Kages, who have not shown to have Large chakara pools gonna do, when Tsunade lost hers first...
> 
> The Kages have no more chakara.
> 
> You see what I am saying?



Dan replenished Tsunade's chakra.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 27, 2012)

What if Madara kills the 5 kages, i think then people will stop bitching about no good characters dying.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Edo Uchiha Madara, why are you so epic?

I read that spoiler and just laughed because it was awesome.

Itachi: I've cancelled Edo Tensei.

Madara:  Since when were you under the impression that I could be cancelled? I'm Uchiha Madara.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Well that's it, the manga is over.
> 
> Ain't nothing gonna beat Madara except a black hole.



I stand by what I said earlier, 10th dimensional rasengan to the face.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> So in your world, failure means something other than your goal being totally and utterly *not met* by what you did while your enemy is now even MORE dangerous?
> 
> Boo fucking hoo, Itachi didn't know...he intended to end ET to help the Alliance. Newsflash: He FAILED at that.


And I heard that one can fail exams at school with 29 out of 30 too.

Wait what?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 27, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Madara has fought Tobirama, the creator if the ET many times, guess how he knows the seals.



We don't have information regarding this. But I'm certain that, what you say is possible, especially since he [Madara] has expressed knowledge over the existance of the technique and mentioned Tobirama as well.

_Madara Unleashed_. This should be the name of the chapter; this is even better than his [Madara's] expectations [ressurection via _Gedō: Rinne Tensei no Jutsu_], mainly because he has an undying body etc.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

It's Official, Uchiha's are the smartest beings in the Naruto Verse.

Itachi knew Izanami, Izanagi, Sage Mode, and the secret places of the Sages.

Madara probably knows twice than Itachi and how to reverse Edo Tensei and give him infinite stamina and chakara

And I ain't even an Uchiha fan


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kages are going to defeat Madara. Everyone, prepare your anuses.



This is the only thing I'm thinking about.

For fucks sake.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> i only blame kishi
> 
> tow months? *SM kabuto trolled?* everything wasted? ....... THE FUCK?


don't give up yet. dan just had a comeback after months of being irrelevant so surely kabuto will have one more chance. or not.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

Someone needs to create a jutsu that defies Death reaper jutsu to bring out the First, Second, Third, and Fourth Hokage. I really don't see Sasuke or Naruto defeating this dude.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 27, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Thats actually a pretty major plot hole he could of freed both.
> 
> Himself and Hashirama and turned on Orochimaru and Hiruzen would still be alive.



No, they only can free themself in the moment they are unsummoned. Orochimaru didn't unsummon them, and he always had full control of the bodies just in case, which made them way weaker, but he was sure of them not going out of control.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

*Itachi:* I was able to use the most powerful Genjutsu Kotoamatsukami of the great Uchiha Shisui who was known for ripping eyes out without feeling any pain, to break free of EdoTensei and save the day.

*Madara:*I know the handseals.



Nice!


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Edo Uchiha Madara, why are you so epic?
> 
> I read that spoiler and just laughed because it was awesome.
> 
> ...



Madara is officially Aizen level. Getting ridiculous.

Oh well, more Rinnegan for me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> kishi did make those unknown jounin know FTG tech could be used to escape. kishi wont kill all the kages


And then watch Madara display Tobi's tech. 


Klue said:


> Kages are going to defeat Madara. Everyone, prepare your anuses.



Like hell they could. They're all on their last leg.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

So much for Itachi indirectly soloing Madara.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Seriously stop the negation, Itachi failed and hard, as simple as that. Not only the goal was not met but actually it was made worse.

You can say "But he wanted to end ET, and he did so he succeeded" okay and what was the point? Save the Alliance, all other edos were shit, Madara is the one that could shift the course of the war and he wasnt stopped, so the alliance wasnt saved, not only the alliance wasnt saved but actually it was made worse.

What happened is like if the army destroyed a facility with nukes controllers from a guy blackmailing US and that by disarmed the facility not only the nukes were not stopped but were delivered to extremists.

Its saying "The army goal was disarming the facility, so they succeeded "

I mean........ yeah going by definitions Itachi succeeded. And he also released Madara from his leash and he wasnt removed.


----------



## santanico (Jun 27, 2012)

Enter: Sasuke


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dan replenished Tsunade's chakra.



I know that, but Tsunade by herself isn't going to defeat Madara. Besides that, the other Kages who most likely have lower chakara levels than Tsunade, are probably close to 0%, since Tsunade, who has the second highest chakara levels lost all hers. Ei is probably on 10%. The kages besides Tsunade (who probably got a small top up) have no Chakara to continue :/


----------



## boohead (Jun 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> So Madara is now a God Mode Sue



Its not too bad when its a villian tbh.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Someone needs to create a jutsu that defies Death reaper jutsu to bring out the First, Second, Third, and Fourth Hokage. I really don't see Sasuke or Naruto defeating this dude.



naruto at this point would have surpassed all kages


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> don't give up yet. dan just had a comeback after months of being irrelevant so surely kabuto will have one more chance. or not.



kabuto is sasuke fodder at this point. or even worse, anko fodder if she wakes up


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm glad that Madara is sticking around, but come on, this is ridiculous.



Definitely don't disagree there.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jun 27, 2012)

Fuck time to get Kabuto out of the Jutsu and tank Madara, he is the only living character with the best durability with the power of the white snake.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

madara is aizen lv of troll.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> How the fudge can the Kages beat Madara, they've been getting there ass kicked, and now they have to continue the fight?



Tsunade: We surrender. We give up. You've won. Completely.
A: HOKAGE WHAT ARE YOU-
Tsunade: SHUT UP just play along!
A: ??
Gaara: ! (I get it!) Madara, you're truly unstoppable! Even we, the Five Kages, bow to you!
Oonoki: I'm even further from you then when I was a boy!
Tsunade: You've surpassed my grandfather. You truly are the greatest ninja, ever!
Madara: At last...
Oonoki: So, how are you feeling now that you've totally won and surpassed Senju Hashirama? Happy? At peace?
Madara: Yes, yes, a bit, I-(starts to crumble)-wait, what? No! NO! NOT AT PEACE NOT AT PEACE NOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo.....(ashes to ashes, dust to dust)

A: This counts as us winning, right?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kages are going to defeat Madara. Everyone, prepare your anuses.



Or... Time for Sasuke to redeem himself ? 

Can't imagine the rage that will ensue if Sasuke plays part in Madara's defeat.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Or... Time for Sasuke to redeem himself ?
> 
> Can't imagine the rage that will ensue if Sasuke plays part in Madara's defeat.



The amount of enjoyment I would get from that grimmy. It would be amazing.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

I love how Kishimoto keeps showing Tsunade getting injured, because he knows any injuries can be healed by her one way or another. She is like the pinata of the group. He knows he can't show the other Kages getting injured in the way she does.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Tsunade: We surrender. We give up. You've won. Completely.
> A: HOKAGE WHAT ARE YOU-
> Tsunade: SHUT UP just play along!
> A: ??
> ...



That would be terrible.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Tsunade: We surrender. We give up. You've won. Completely.
> A: HOKAGE WHAT ARE YOU-
> Tsunade: SHUT UP just play along!
> A: ??
> ...


Oh that'd be HILARIOUS!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara putting 2nd mizukages trolling skill to shame lol


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

Seriously? Knowing the seals is all it takes to break free of ET and become an immortal with unlimited chakra?

What is this even.

At this point all hope is in that scroll.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> *And then watch Madara display Tobi's tech. *
> 
> 
> Like hell they could. They're all on their last leg.



would not be surprised at this he can probably use any jutsu. but kishi wont kill the kages especially gaara or tsunade gaara cause he already died and tsunade she has to see naruto as hokage


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

so..after reading geg's tran....my question is why didn't nidaime cancelled his contract when brought back by oro....?!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 27, 2012)

Cant wait for the moment Madara gets trolled. There is no way they can defeat him in a sensible way. I dont why Kishi kept him alive now.


----------



## Grendel (Jun 27, 2012)

is how I feel after reading spoilers


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 27, 2012)

Geg said:


> (Not much new information in this summary, except  based on T's summary *apparently Madara didn't Edo Tensei himself, but  rather canceled his summoning contract with Kabuto, giving himself free  reign over his body*.)
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...





How does Madara know seals for it? From Tobirama?

Either way: thanks Kishi for not totally ruining the story. 



auem said:


> so..after reading geg's tran....my question is why  didn't nidaime cancelled his contract when brought back by  oro....?!



Kishi didn't need this asspull back then, obviously.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> naruto at this point would have surpassed all kages



Well, unless Naruto is going to go Multi-Shadow Clone Jutsu with all BM AND Sage Mode with spaming FRS and Motherf**king Bijuudamas at Madara I really don't see this guy getting defeated


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Because Kabuto's intentions were completely pure.


Kabuto's an evil bastard but his intentions didn't involve controlling the whole world.

His ultimate ambition was simply to learn Rikudo Sennin's secrets and the history of ninjutsu. He sacrificed innocent people for that, but that's not comparable to the scale of the Moon's Eye Plan.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto never forced Madara to do anything till this point anyways, Madara was acting on his own and he will keep acting on his own.


Madara never tried to do anything that directly contradicted Kabuto's goals either. If he tried to there's no reason Kabuto wouldn't have just mind-wiped or desummoned him (not in the soul releasing manner that Madara's exploiting right now, but the coffin closing manner that Deidara for example was desummoned with).


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Tsunade: We surrender. We give up. You've won. Completely.
> A: HOKAGE WHAT ARE YOU-
> Tsunade: SHUT UP just play along!
> A: ??
> ...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Or... Time for Sasuke to redeem himself ?
> 
> Can't imagine the rage that will ensue if Sasuke plays part in Madara's defeat.


You know thats actually pretty possible imo.

I mean he's the only other person who has a chance in hell of fighting Madara without getting stomped since Naruto is busy with Tobi atm.

Would be interesting to see them fight and have Sasuke unlock his perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 27, 2012)

Hhmm i can see this as a situation, where Kabuto can somehow redeem himself if he can somehow take control of Madara back and put him back in the coffin, Kabuto fans there is still hope for you.


----------



## OldJebediah (Jun 27, 2012)

The fake smell is heavy over spoilers!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Seriously stop the negation, Itachi failed and hard, as simple as that. Not only the goal was not met but actually it was made worse.
> 
> You can say "But he wanted to end ET, and he did so he succeeded" okay and what was the point? Save the Alliance, all other edos were shit, Madara is the one that could shift the course of the war and he wasnt stopped, so the alliance wasnt saved, not only the alliance wasnt saved but actually it was made worse.
> 
> ...



This is pathetic.

Thats like saying Kabuto is responsible for Itachi breaking free from ET... Which had nothing to do with him.


And you'd be only right If, Itachi knew Madara was summoned. And his sole goal was to stop him.


----------



## Target (Jun 27, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Thats actually a pretty major plot hole he could of freed both.
> 
> Himself and Hashirama and turned on Orochimaru and Hiruzen would still be alive.



Their is no plot hole. Madara was only able to free himself as edo tensei was cancelled. It was never cancelled in the third vs oro fight they were sent to the deathgod


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Cant wait for the moment Madara gets trolled. There is no way they can defeat him in a sensible way. I dont why Kishi kept him alive now.



To troll him, of course.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

So, how HAX is Dan's technique now we know what it does? Pretty much Ino's technique but on steroids.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Or... Time for Sasuke to redeem himself ?
> 
> Can't imagine the rage that will ensue if Sasuke plays part in Madara's defeat.



madara will be defeated by naruto and sasuke though
can't wait to see madara meeting tobi


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Well, unless Naruto is going to go Multi-Shadow Clone Jutsu with all BM AND Sage Mode with spaming FRS and Motherf**king Bijuudamas at Madara I really don't see this guy getting defeated



he did get chakra from the other bijuus he comes 9 bijuu sage mode


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2012)

Sasuke wouldn't have lasted against Kabuto if it weren't for Itachi, and people think he'll fight Madara?

Oh Sasuke fans you sure are funny


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

auem said:


> so..after reading geg's tran....my question is why didn't nidaime cancelled his contract when brought back by oro....?!



He was never in control of his body. Madara gained control once Kabuto cancelled the technique. It's in this brief window that an edo can do anything he/she wants. Dan his thing and Madara did his. Tobirama was never afforded that luxury. The moment he "gained" control of his body was the moment the death god latched onto his soul.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jun 27, 2012)

Sasuke will have a hand in Madara's defeat.

I actually think Sasuke meeting, and talking, with Madara will be the thing that pushes him back toward the path Itachi would have wanted him on.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto's an evil bastard but his intentions didn't involve controlling the whole world.


We didn't know his intetions, TBH.



> His ultimate ambition was simply to learn Rikudo Sennin's secrets and the history of ninjutsu. He sacrificed innocent people for that, but that's not comparable to the scale of the Moon's Eye Plan.



Kabuto was trying to win a war against the nations here... he'd wipeout every single one of the alliance to do that.
That equally bad as casting a genjtusu on them.



> Madara never tried to do anything that directly contradicted Kabuto's goals either. If he tried to there's no reason Kabuto wouldn't have just mind-wiped or desummoned him (not in the soul releasing manner that Madara's exploiting right now, but the coffin closing manner that Deidara for example was desummoned with).



Because their goals intersected. They both want to destroy the alliance.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sasuke wouldn't have lasted against Kabuto if it weren't for Itachi, and people think he'll fight Madara?
> 
> Oh Sasuke fans you sure are funny


Thats what Perfect Susanoo is there for and it's no concidence it was confirmed to be an EMS ability.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Right. Stopping ET. Except he failed to stop the most powerful one of all and the only one that mattered





Lightysnake said:


> So in your world, failure means something other than your goal being totally and utterly *not met* by what you did while your enemy is now even MORE dangerous?
> 
> Boo fucking hoo, Itachi didn't know...he intended to end ET to help the Alliance. Newsflash: He FAILED at that.



You're seriously criticizing Itachi over this? 

Wait, why am I acting like this is a surprise?

Oh, right. It's because as far as lows go, for you, this is a new one.

Itachi ended Edo Tensei successfully. Madara's the only zombie who worked around it, but there's nothing anyone could've done about that. It doesn't mean Itachi failed, it just means he didn't single-handedly end the entire war. Which I know for a fact you would be bitching about anyway, because that's exactly what you've been doing up until now.

For such a smart guy, you're a real piece of work when it comes to Itachi.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu's scroll just got relevance again.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sasuke wouldn't have lasted against Kabuto if it weren't for Itachi, and people think he'll fight Madara?
> 
> Oh Sasuke fans you sure are funny



Sasuke was told not to kill Kabuto, he couldn't give it his all. And he has the potential to unleash Final/Perfect Susanoo.

His performance against Kabuto is worthless.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

So Tsunade survived AND got all her chakra back ?
Who's ready for her sennin mode next week ?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> he did get chakra from the other bijuus he comes 9 bijuu sage mode



I forgot about that 

RS vs Madara, challenging the God 
Called it


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 27, 2012)

auem said:


> oh!..itachi failed in many things previously...that's nothing new...
> 
> he failed to stop madara..surely....but he succeeded in his mission,to stop the edo-ten user and genjutsued him to release the jutsu...
> 
> there is difference between failing and failure..subtlety of which may go over  your head....



Right. He succeeded....except his intention was to save the alliance.

So, he succeeded in getting rid of ETs that were almost all neutralized already...and failed in saving the alliance.

FAILRUE!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Thats what Perfect Susanoo is there for and it's no concidence it was confirmed to be an EMS ability.



We've seen Sasuke's EMS Susanoo and Madara's would squash it like a cockroach


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Dammit Itachi, you were so eager to die again that you didn't just ask Kabuto what the other set of seals were.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

Err the scroll was always relevant.

It'll control everything, and more importantly, it'll be in Sasuke's hands.

He's the true saviour.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> We've seen Sasuke's EMS Susanoo and Madara's would squash it like a cockroach


We saw his regular one not his perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

harurisu said:


> So Tsunade survived AND got all her chakra back ?
> Who's ready for her sennin mode next week ?



Whats the difference between this weeks chapter and all the other chapters shes been in? She is in the exact same position the entire time, Sennin Mode would have been used a thousand years ago.

"all her chakara", wouldn't take it that far.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> You're seriously criticizing Itachi over this?
> 
> Wait, why am I acting like this is a surprise?
> 
> ...



 You guys have been bragging about Itachi soloing the war saving the world and being the one shinobi who contributed the most for weeks. If you had a sliver of decency you'd shut up and take the heat instead of trying to wriggle your way out of this.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> We've seen Sasuke's EMS Susanoo and Madara's would squash it like a cockroach



Madara's Susanoo has nothing but swords going for it, and he hasn't done any damage to the Kage's. 

And we haven't seen Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Grendel (Jun 27, 2012)

So how does madara releasing the contract stop him from dissapearing make any sense at all...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Err the scroll was always relevant.
> 
> It'll control everything, and more importantly, it'll be in Sasuke's hands.
> 
> He's the true saviour.



Just like Suigetsu foreshadowed so many chaps ago.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm, don't I just love it when Kishi plays with my fears and disappointments and turns them around on me. Way back I was always convinced that Madara would somehow evade being canceled and become the final villain and now when I finally accepted that he was gone for good, Kishi does such a beautiful twist. Nice job and he even put Dan in it somehow. 
Now if only now one or two kages die while the others- Tsunade, Gaara and Mei- run with their tails between their legs as Madara laughes this will be perfect. 

Too bad for all the Itachitards though. Now he gets demoted from soloing the war to having basically no significant impact on the war after all. Well, he did defeat Kabuto in a very impressive manner that no one can take away from him- unless Kabuto gets out of Izanami next week and defeats Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Madara's Susanoo has nothing but swords going for it, and he hasn't done any damage to the Kage's.
> 
> And we haven't seen Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo.



doubt for get madara is not only ms guy he has the rinnegan and shodai abilities. guy will have to be taken on by both naruto and sasuke.

maybe sasuke will get the same upgrades as madara from the scroll and naruto will have the juubi power to face madara


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel said:


> So how does madara releasing the contract stop him from dissapearing make any sense at all...


The same Sasuke taking over Oro's Reincarnation jutsu worked: "I control this now, not you".


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel said:


> So how does madara releasing the contract stop him from dissapearing make any sense at all...



I wouldn't have a problem with it if his soul hadn't left his body. What is going on here?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> We saw his regular one not his perfect Susanoo.



As far as we know, perfect Susanoo is armored Susanoo. We've seen EMS Sasuke's armored Susanoo and it wasn't that big. Madara went from skeletal Sus to skinned Sus to armored (Perfect) Sus.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> He was never in control of his body. Madara gained control once Kabuto cancelled the technique. It's in this brief window that an edo can do anything he/she wants. Dan his thing and Madara did his. Tobirama was never afforded that luxury. The moment he "gained" control of his body was the moment the death god latched onto his soul.



i like your argument but the fact is oro took control of shodai and nidai after putting fuda tag inside their heads...before that in the brief period,they were not 'controlled' and nidai had a chance...i think he simply believed in hiruzen to stop him anyway...that's the kind of man he was...


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

So.
Kages got hell of a lot weaker, Madara got a heal of a lot more safer.
Kages have no Chakara.
Tsunade probably has a bit same with Ei.
Madara as infinite stamina and chakara.

Next Week: "Kages push Madara to defeat"

Reaction:........................................"MOM...Where's the meat loaf!!!"


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Right. He succeeded....except his intention was to save the alliance.
> 
> So, he succeeded in getting rid of ETs that were almost all neutralized already...and failed in saving the alliance.
> 
> FAILRUE!





What the fuck happened to you? You've become IchLiebe v2.0.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel said:


> So how does madara releasing the contract stop him from dissapearing make any sense at all...



The same way like Contract Seal stopped Tobi's control over Kurama?


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

it's a good day to be an uchiha


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2012)

oh God, Itachi-haters are so pathetic .. oh well, it's to be expected 

expect more bait threads and hopefully bans today





but if that spoiler is true .. Madara 

but don't be fooled - Eye of the Moon still needs the bijuu, there is no truly infinite chakra


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I forgot about that
> 
> RS vs Madara, challenging the God
> Called it



Which one's the god?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We didn't know his intetions, TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, so if I go to deactivate a nuke facility because a guy is blackmailing countries with nukes, I deactivate the facility and this cause the nukes to be reactivated but not only that, but under the power of completely lunatic extremists that will use the nukes to its ultimate consequence, would you say I succeeded?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

How much longer is Kishi going to make us wait to see the end of Tobi and Naruto's fight?


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> Whats the difference between this weeks chapter and all the other chapters shes been in? She is in the exact same position the entire time, Sennin Mode would have been used a thousand years ago.
> 
> "all her chakara", wouldn't take it that far.



She just saw her lover again, I'm sure that will give her a power up (what would have been the point of Dan using his jutsu and saving her otherwise ?)
And the only power up I can see for her is the third sennin mode. Maybe she learned how to use it but couldn't (like Jiraiya couldn't use the full version and Orochimaru couldn't use any) and will use it now for the first time.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> You guys have been bragging about Itachi soloing the war saving the world and being the one shinobi who contributed the most for weeks. If you had a sliver of decency you'd shut up and take the heat instead of trying to wriggle your way out of this.



...Take the heat FOR WHAT?

Itachi made a tremendous contribution to the war effort. So what if he didn't stop Madara? At this point, it's looking like no one can.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Edo Uchiha Madara, why are you so epic?
> 
> I read that spoiler and just laughed because it was awesome.
> 
> ...





Klue said:


> Madara is officially Aizen level. Getting ridiculous.
> 
> Oh well, more Rinnegan for me.


He has clearly ascended. 


Starr said:


> Enter: Sasuke


Good luck kid. 


vered said:


> madara is aizen lv of troll.


It's awesome.


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Or... Time for Sasuke to redeem himself ?
> 
> Can't imagine the rage that will ensue if Sasuke plays part in Madara's defeat.


Oh that's going to happen anyway.


Marsala said:


> Tsunade: We surrender. We give up. You've won. Completely.
> A: HOKAGE WHAT ARE YOU-
> Tsunade: SHUT UP just play along!
> A: ??
> ...


:rofl


Gabe said:


> would not be surprised at this he can probably use any jutsu. but kishi wont kill the kages especially gaara or tsunade gaara cause he already died and tsunade she has to see naruto as hokage


Oh we know that.


Thdyingbreed said:


> You know thats actually pretty possible imo.
> 
> I mean he's the only other person who has a chance in hell of fighting Madara without getting stomped since Naruto is busy with Tobi atm.
> 
> Would be interesting to see them fight and have Sasuke unlock his perfect Susanoo.



Well considering his goodbye scene with Itachi mirrored Naruto's with Kushina which resulted in KM. It's probably time for Sasuke to go for a test drive.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> oh God, Itachi-haters are so pathetic .. oh well, it's to be expected
> 
> expect more bait threads and hopefully bans today
> 
> ...



Yeah... however, this means that Tobi could potentially draw a full Kyuubi's worth of chakra out of Kinkaku and Ginkaku, since they would never run out as he drained it. No need for Naruto.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay, so if I go to deactivate a nuke facility because a guy is blackmailing countries with nukes, I deactivate the facility and this cause the nukes to be reactivated but not only that, but under the power of completely lunatic extremists that will use the nukes to its ultimate consequence, would you say I succeeded?


well teeeeeeechnially you managed to deactivate all but one nuke so that should count for something


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy crap, Madara and Dan.  That is all. I'm so made up Tsunade finally got to see him, though. 

Are any of the Kages dead yet?


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I mean........ yeah going by definitions Itachi succeeded.


Honestly, by definitions Itachi still failed.

He said he would end Edo Tensei. Not _most_ of Edo Tensei. Edo Tensei in general.

Yet Itachi died and Edo Tensei is still active. That's a fail. I don't see how anyone can consider it anything else.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay, so if I go to deactivate a nuke facility because a guy is blackmailing countries with nukes, I deactivate the facility and this cause the nukes to be reactivated but not only that, but under the power of completely lunatic extremists that will use the nukes to its ultimate consequence, would you say I succeeded?



A ton of Edos, both sealed and unsealed were also released. He ultimately failed to end Madara, but there was nothing he could have done about it.

Even in hindsight, one wouldn't reasonably say that Itachi accomplished nothing.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 27, 2012)

The damage control sides Itachi's fans is delicious.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Tsunade: We surrender. We give up. You've won. Completely.
> A: HOKAGE WHAT ARE YOU-
> Tsunade: SHUT UP just play along!
> A: ??
> ...



Laughing because, at this rate, that's becoming more and more feasible. 

Tsunade gets to see Dan, has her vitality restored, and all the other Kages are tired as fuck.

Oh dear, what a splendiferous time for a certain shinobi to shine.


----------



## azn7136 (Jun 27, 2012)

So edo madara resummons himself. Now we have an invincible zombie, with infinite chakra and the world's most powerful techniques... solos all 5 lands.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

harurisu said:


> She just saw her lover again, I'm sure that will give her a power up (what would have been the point of Dan using his jutsu and saving her otherwise ?)
> And the only power up I can see for her is the third sennin mode. Maybe she learned how to use it but couldn't (like Jiraiya couldn't use the full version and Orochimaru couldn't use any) and will use it now for the first time.



Dan just wanted to save her, he doesn't have a special ability to give her Sennin Mode.

Plus if even Naruto's Sage Mode could do shit to Madara, than Tsunade, who would have a Sennin Mode way weaker then Naruto's, would do jack. So Kishimoto has no reason to show Tsunades Sennin Mode unless to disappoint all her fans of being defeated.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

To all the Itachi haters calling him failure: how would you feel if your high school teacher failed you because you got "only" 95 out of a hundred on your last test? That's right, it isn't fair.

Now think for a moment how you look like to people who don't hate Itachi and those who choose not to get involved in these petty fandom wars.


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Right. He succeeded....except his intention was to save the alliance.
> 
> So, he succeeded in getting rid of ETs that were almost all neutralized already...and failed in saving the alliance.
> 
> FAILRUE!



as i told already that he is not a failure...he failed,due to reasons beyond his control...

we will have dozens of thread to discuss it in KT anyway....


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Also loving the fact that Dan and Madara managed to escape the cancellation of Edo Tensei, because it means that Itachi was a vital help to the war, but not the sole reason everyone was won. With Madara still out and about, the Kages still have time to show anything they may not have yet. A beautiful compromise.

Cue Naruto and co. coming to assist the Kages and end Madara. Naruto's Talk no Jutsu is even plausible at this point.

What time EST does the chapter usually come out?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2012)

at the end of the day - Kabuto is the pathetic one - lost everything and got trolled


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

i honestly don't know why a bunch of people are mad at itachi. do you honestly think kishimoto would unveil perfect susanoo and then scrap madara's ass just like that in one chapter?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Which one's the god?



Scratch that, they're fighting for the title OF God


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

itachi did good but he did not solo the war as many said he did. if madara would have been stopped there would have been hundred itachi one shot madara threads.  we know he is not a failure and  know we know he did a lot but did not solo the war like many said. the person who should be blamed is madara for being hax


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 27, 2012)

suigetsu scroll will solo madara


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> The damage control sides Itachi's fans is delicious.



It's less about damage control and more to do with stating what is only sensible. If non of the Edo's were released, then Itachi failed, but that's not the case.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> well teeeeeeechnially you managed to deactivate all but one nuke so that should count for something



If all the others had the power of the nuke sure, but this is like desactivating the faclity full of Molotov Cocktails and a Nuke and you destroyed all molotovs but the nuke was reactivated by the lunatic extremists.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Laughing because, at this rate, that's becoming more and more feasible.
> 
> Tsunade gets to see Dan, has her vitality restored, and all the other Kages are tired as fuck.
> 
> Oh dear, what a splendiferous time for a certain shinobi to shine.



Why do I think that you are betting Tsunade is going to start beating Madara to a pulp


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

azn7136 said:


> So edo madara resummons himself. Now we have an invincible zombie, with infinite chakra and the world's most powerful techniques... solos all 5 lands.



Enter: Naruto Uzumaki


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol at people who start to blame Itachi for this...really ?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

I like how Itachi literally ends Edo Tensei after defeating both Edo Nagato AND Kabuto, and people are still giving him shit for not taking Edo Madara along with them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> Why do I think that you are betting Tsunade is going to start beating Madara to a pulp



Beat him to a pulp? Of course not.

Edo Tenseis tend to end up in smithereens, not a pulp.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> ...Take the heat FOR WHAT?
> 
> Itachi made a tremendous contribution to the war effort. So what if he didn't stop Madara? At this point, it's looking like no one can.



Sorry, to burst your bubble but with pretty much every Edo Tensei other than Madara neutralized or at the very least contained the impact of Itachi cancelling Edo Tensei is negligible. There is really one thing he did with an impact on the war as a whole: Taking out Nagato and admonishing Naruto to trust his companions. Even defeating Kabuto doesn't matter much to the war, because Kabuto's part in it was over and he was ready to betray Tobi anyways and when he did I doubt he would have his Edo Tensei remain.

The fight with Kabuto mostly had an impact on Sasuke, but really on not many other people.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> ...Take the heat FOR WHAT?
> 
> Itachi made a tremendous contribution to the war effort. So what if he didn't stop Madara? At this point, it's looking like no one can.



Would love to hear that contribution, can you point it out? Do you mean stopping sealed individuals that posed no risk and if they did it was .00000000000000000000000000001% of Madara's threat?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Enter: Naruto Uzumaki


He's busy with Tobi/Gedo Mazo so yeah Naruto isn't going to be doing shit.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Btw, my opinion of Itachi is that winning here doesn't matter when he has effectively solo'd the manga plot-wise.

Now back to Dan helping Tsunade... she cried for Jiraiya and now her old boyfriend helps her out too. She sure gets around a lot, doesn't she?


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

I think this is the best time for the 5 Kages to retreat and gather Shinbo's. Get Shikaku's input and create a plan to defeat Madara. They can use Mabui's technique to instantly transport back to the base.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To all the Itachi haters calling him failure: how would you feel if your high school teacher failed you because you got "only" 95 out of a hundred on your last test? That's right, it isn't fair.
> 
> Now think for a moment how you look like to people who don't hate Itachi and those who choose not to get involved in these petty fandom wars.


Considering Madara would be like 50% of the grade, given his threat level...


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

ok i wonder if the rest of the alliance will go and try to fight Madara now.
not that it matters as Madara can just create infinite nm of clones if he wants to.
or nuke the world with meteors.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If all the others had the power of the nuke sure, but this is like desactivating the faclity full of Molotov Cocktails and a Nuke and you destroyed all molotovs but the nuke was reactivated by the lunatic extremists.


 ok now that's a _much_ better analogy.


----------



## boohead (Jun 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Considering Madara would be like 50% of the grade, given his threat level...



Not to participate in this lame fan war, but I gotta agree that makes sense lol. He's more of a threat than all of the other edos that were still around....combined.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Lol at people who start to blame Itachi for this...really ?



Well, when you have people claiming that Itachi (indirectly) defeated Madara you'll get this reaction. Not only did Itachi fail in stopping Madara, but he also got rid of himself who had the perfect sealing tool to deal with Madara.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2012)

Well then I guess Naruto has an excuse to finally cut loose and combine SM with BM.

I thought it would be too haxx...

Not anymore. Kishi is throwing the gloves off and making Madara RS. So why not make Naruto retard-haxxx while he's at it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

wonder how this forum would go crazy if tsunade somehow gets a power-up after meeting dan and beats madara.


----------



## gaiver (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To all the Itachi haters calling him failure: how would you feel if your high school teacher failed you because you got "only" 95 out of a hundred on your last test? That's right, it isn't fair.
> 
> Now think for a moment how you look like to people who don't hate Itachi and those who choose not to get involved in these petty fandom wars.



except that 5% that was missed was the weight of half the test


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

vered said:


> ok i wonder if the reast of the alliance will go and try to fight Madara now.
> not that it matters as Madara can just create infinite nm of clones if he wants to.
> or nuke the world with meteors.


I don't think the rest of the alliance even knows Madara was summoned.

Given they never mentioned him in the message when they were heading to Tobi.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 27, 2012)

azn7136 said:


> So edo madara resummons himself. Now we have an invincible zombie, with infinite chakra and the world's most powerful techniques... solos all 5 lands.



Enter: Suigetsu with the scroll 

Suigetsu will solo madara, you hear it here first ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Considering Madara would be like 50% of the grade, given his threat level...


Quite true. I suppose you'd have to take question-weighting into account when using that illustration of mine.

Ah well... all I wanted to do was put some water on that fire.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> suigetsu scroll will solo madara


that would just be...


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

Soo...Tsunade using Shikifuujin, anyone?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I like how Itachi literally ends Edo Tensei after defeating both Edo Nagato AND Kabuto, and people are still giving him shit for not taking Edo Madara along with them.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Would love to hear that contribution, can you point it out? Do you mean stopping sealed individuals that posed no risk and if they did it was .00000000000000000000000000001% of Madara's threat?



He sealed Nagato, gave Kabuto a good-boy pat on the head, and released a number of sealed and non-sealed Edos. And he technically released Madara - dude just countered it.

Who knew that he knew the seals, and that knowing them would negate the contract?

You can't say Itachi's effort was minimal or without worth. You guys are reaching, quite a bit.

Itachi saved a ton of lives.


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To all the Itachi haters calling him failure: how would you feel if your high school teacher failed you because you got "only" 95 out of a hundred on your last test? That's right, it isn't fair.
> 
> Now think for a moment how you look like to people who don't hate Itachi and those who choose not to get involved in these petty fandom wars.


I would be more lenient with Itachi if his fans didn't go round calling him a god all the time, except when he gets the Sue accusation flung at him, in which case he suddenly has all these flaws AND yet manages to be perfect and a god. Hell, Itachi himself admits he's a fuck-up and that he failed majorly with Sasuke.

I don't think Itachi is a total failure - he did nerf most of the Edos - but I'm getting a bit sick of him being rammed down my throat and it only makes me dislike him more, though I do have a bit of sympathy for him after last week.

I'm not complaining about Madara - more Madara = more Kages, and he IS one of the most powerful shinobi ever, one would expect him to be a nightmare to fight.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 27, 2012)

Itachi didn't fail, he did stop edo tensei, not his fault Madara found a way to stay.


----------



## Boom Burger (Jun 27, 2012)

Completely over kill.

I reckon Tobi is going to die very soon.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Laughing because, at this rate, that's becoming more and more feasible.
> 
> Tsunade gets to see Dan, has her vitality restored, and all the other Kages are tired as fuck.
> 
> Oh dear, what a splendiferous time for a certain shinobi to shine.



Yeah, Oonoki just got his portable battery recharged. Oonoki is about to wreck face. Oonoki is about shine brighter than ever.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 27, 2012)

I knew this was going to happen...I should have made a prediction last week. Madara was just way to confident when he noticed his body was disappearing and he has rinnegan so I just figured he would somehow be safe.


Too bad dan couldn't re summon himself like Madara did, that would have been cool.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2012)

it's like even the haters really do believe Itachi can in fact *solo the entire war*

and now they give him shit for not soloing FV-material


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> A ton of Edos, both sealed and unsealed were also released. He ultimately failed to end Madara, but there was nothing he could have done about it.
> 
> Even in hindsight, one wouldn't reasonably say that Itachi accomplished nothing.



And stopping said edos, accomplished what?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh no the ending becomes so visible now....


----------



## Boom Burger (Jun 27, 2012)

Actually, I suppose would be a great fight for Sasuke. Especially if he has indeed inherited the SoT and can seal Madaras soul with it.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And stopping said edos, accomplished what?



Saved lives, obviously. Is that a serious question?


----------



## Saunion (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> ...Take the heat FOR WHAT?
> 
> Itachi made a tremendous contribution to the war effort. So what if he didn't stop Madara? At this point, it's looking like no one can.



 Please keep damage controlling and crying about haters. You guys never fail to entertain.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To all the Itachi haters calling him failure: how would you feel if your high school teacher failed you because you got "only" 95 out of a hundred on your last test?


A proper analogy is if I got answers worth a 95, but a guy I hated cheated off me to get a 95 too, and I had an outburst and got my score reduced 0 for bad behavior while he profited off of my work. Because Madara has only *made it big* off of Itachi's actions, while Itachi's heading back to the grave.

An analogy for Itachi defenders is if some soldier bust into the enemy army's makeshift hospital, killed all the wounded, got shot in the head, and had all his grieving fans acting like he actually accomplished anything even though all the strongest enemy soldiers he could've been fighting instead are out and about wrecking shit.


----------



## Undead (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And stopping said edos, accomplished what?


Is this a serious question? 

It saved lives.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

I find the reaction to Itachi's failure to remove Madara from play eerily similar to Tsunade's actions in the Invasion of Pain arc.

Tsunade then did all she could for the village, and knew that she was no match for Pain, especially since Jiraiya had been killed. And instead of going around the entire village, fighting Paths one on one in succession (assuming she didn't get killed by the ones that could beat her handily, and ignoring the point that it was Naraka Path, I believe, who could restore them anyways), and futilely getting herself killed, Tsunade chose the smart path and minimized casualties while keeping shinobi alive to find out Pain's secret so Naruto could have something to work on when he got back.

What's tricky is that she sent Froggles to fetch him, but had no way of knowing that Danzou killed him immediately after she left. She didn't keep tabs on Danzou, since she was too busy trying to keep together a village invaded and in chaos. And when she did heal the shinobi before, during, and after Chou Shinra Tensei, people said it was useless in the end because Nagato revived those that he killed (i.e. all those that Tsunade failed to protect, which was incomparable to the amount of lives she saved) and he had little enough chakra that that alone killed him. Imagine if there had been more casualties.

Likewise, Itachi is getting the blame for something he had no way of foreseeing or preventing. Itachi, much as you all might like to style him as, is not a god. He's not perfect. He also isn't to blame for this.

I'm not his biggest fan, and in fact, I loathe him intensely, mostly due to his fans. But I can acknowledge his accomplishments and recognize when he is and isn't at fault. And this is one of those times that he isn't.

But, just like the Tsunade fans had to, I suspect the Itachi fans will have to deal with Itachi's supposed failure being flung up in their faces for quite some time.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Man, I just wanted to see Gai in action, is that soo hard to ask for?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

now that i think of it...suigetsu talked about they being able to take control of the war with that scroll, you know..."take control", perhaps its a way to take over control of someone's edo


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 27, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> i honestly don't know why a bunch of people are mad at itachi. do you honestly think kishimoto would unveil perfect susanoo and then scrap madara's ass just like that in one chapter?



Yes.



Good that he didn't. It isn't being "mad at Itachi", Kishi letting Itachi wipe the map clean of ET is horrible writing. It's forgetting what the real stake of this war is (Tobi vs. Naruto). It's forgetting the themes behind this war. Now the Kages still have chance to show what they are worth.

The greatest danger was always Edo Madara. Had he vanished, we will have an ultimate trollfest by his fans, now we get damage control. No saving the day from a dead character, Kages move your asses right now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

To be sure, what Itachi did made it infinitely easier for the Alliance to move because now they aren't pinned down. I will now advise the lot of us not to underestimate the power of background character no jutsu.

(I am referring to everyone else but the Kages here; ofc should the kages lose then the advantage the alliance has won't last for long.)


----------



## SilenceOz (Jun 27, 2012)

I bet Madara kills Tobi, 
I mean thats what Tobi was for is to bring Madara back to life using the Rinnegan but now he has ET so he no give a fook about Tobi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Sorry, to burst your bubble but with pretty much every Edo Tensei other than Madara neutralized or at the very least contained the impact of Itachi cancelling Edo Tensei is negligible. There is really one thing he did with an impact on the war as a whole: Taking out Nagato and admonishing Naruto to trust his companions. Even defeating Kabuto doesn't matter much to the war, because Kabuto's part in it was over and he was ready to betray Tobi anyways and when he did I doubt he would have his Edo Tensei remain.
> 
> The fight with Kabuto mostly had an impact on Sasuke, but really on not many other people.



Itachi freed all the sealed zombies from Edo Tensei, cleaned up the few that were left fighting, and has temporarily neutralized Kabuto (a significant threat on his own). That's quite an accomplishment.



Orochibuto said:


> Would love to hear that contribution, can you point it out? Do you mean stopping sealed individuals that posed no risk and if they did it was .00000000000000000000000000001% of Madara's threat?



Tobi's Jinchuuriki weren't sealed. Chiyo and Kimimaro weren't sealed. Muu wasn't sealed. If I bothered to remember any of the others, I'd point them out too. Oh, and remember Nagato?

Though I will point out that just because they're sealed doesn't mean they're free from Edo Tensei. They were only neutralized. Technically, Itachi freed *all* the zombies from Edo Tensei.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Considering Madara would be like 50% of the grade, given his threat level...



Right, so how's everyone else in the Alliance scoring on this "test" so far?

Don't knock Itachi for not soloing the war. You'd only be bitching more if he did.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

tsunade will probably recharge the kages next chapter and more fighting will happen possibly madara dominating some-more


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> it's like even the haters really do believe Itachi can in fact *solo the entire war*
> 
> and now they give him shit for not soloing FV-material



Well, what's a final villain to your god, Itachi? Apparently too much considering Madara shook off his petty attempt at cancelling the true Uchiha god.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 27, 2012)

So
Itachi partly failed again.
Dan gave the cheating cheat to Gokages.
Madara cheat again and i tired to see this stand in Susano and sword swings. I need something more interesting.
And the most interesting things - where he saw the ET handseals? Yes - Tobirama. I predict reveal of Tobirama's power. Maybe they have a fight, where Tobirama summoned ET and lose, or maybe Tobirama use ET against Madara to help the brother. Smthing in general.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 27, 2012)

Also i like the fact that all these Itachi haters were bitching last week "o no, Itachi is such a mary sue, he even stopped edo tensei, he always gets new jutsu out of his ass, because he can't ever look bad"
and now they are like "lol Itachi failed, his efforts were in vain, he contribution to the war is insignificant, he didn't stop Madara, he set him free, bla bla bla"
No matter what Itachi does, haters still gonna hate.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Saved lives, obviously. Is that a serious question?


All but three (minus Madara) were sealed and defeated. Said three were contained (Kimi and Chiyo being overwhelmed, and Dan in that seal).


----------



## Shidoshi (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If all the others had the power of the nuke sure, but this is like desactivating the faclity full of Molotov Cocktails and a Nuke and you destroyed all molotovs but the nuke was reactivated by the lunatic extremists.


If we're using your example as a comparison, an appropriate analogy would be if Itachi tried deactivating an entire weapons cache, and managed to disarm all of them in one fell swoop, but the most powerful nuke turned out to be Skynet and gained independence and reactivated itself.  No one could have prevented Madara from doing that; not even Kabuto.  Not even Orochimaru or Tobirama.

Even if, when everything's all said and done, Madara's still the most powerful threat around, at the very least, there is now only *one* Edo Tensei left to deal with.

He didn't "succeed", but his effort was not totally in vain, either.  He still accomplished more than anyone else in this entire war thus far -- his contribution now allows Naruto and Killer B the ability to fight Madara, rather than be stuck fighting the resurrected Jinchuuriki Bijuu.

That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

I keep saying, every prediction; "Kishi has NO excuse not to show the Tobi and Gai/Kakashi and friends fight", EVERY prediction thread I say it, because it doesn't look like Kishi can show anymore. But hey-hey, I am wrong again.

Damn it Kishi. Every chapter he gives me a heart attack.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> He sealed Nagato, gave Kabuto a good-boy pat on the head, and released a number of sealed and non-sealed Edos. And he technically released Madara - dude just countered it.
> 
> Who knew that he knew the seals, and that knowing them would negate the contract?
> 
> ...



I acknowledge Nagato, thus I recant my statement, Itachi did a substansial contribution to the war, but his fight against Kabuto was completely pointless and actually ended in a worse result than if Kabuto hadnt been fought at all.

The releasing unsealed and sealed edo tenseis, acomplished what? Giving Kabuto a pat on the head, actually went for the worse, released Madara from the only thing that could stop him.

Out of what you said only defeating Nagato was indeed a substantial contribution, the other thing you mentioned (releasing edos) was completely meaningless and the pat on the head (ending Kabuto's ET) was actually for the worse.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

madara vs shodai flashback soon


----------



## boohead (Jun 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> it's like even the haters really do believe Itachi can in fact *solo the entire war*


Can't blame them, you had all the usual annoying individuals spamming "itachi solo'd madara/war" in every thread. They jumped the gun, and are now paying the price.  

Moral of the story: Don't be a super fanboy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Yeah, Oonoki just got his portable battery recharged. Oonoki is about to wreck face. Oonoki is about shine brighter than ever.



Mediocre bait. Step your game up before you get knocked back down like Gaara.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> All but three (minus Madara) were sealed and defeated. Said three were contained (Kimi and Chiyo being overwhelmed, and Dan in that seal).



Muu and Sensor Mist Ninja, and there are possibly others. And ending the ones that are sealed, removed any opportunity for someone to remove their bindings.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2012)

So what are the odds of Madara being the final villain now? Are there still people in Tobi's camp?

I wonder where Madara will go next. To Naruto vs Tobi to reclaim GM and to say hello to the only one who might fulfill the role of Hashirama's successor- Naruto- or to say hello to his summoner and thank him for his services and to recruit his own successor- Sasuke.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Really, Itachi can receive props for removing Nagato and Kabuto from the war.

But beyond that his actions fucked things up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

It is quite refreshing to see, however, Itachi fans being outraged that he didn't solo the war.  A sweet bit of justice for us all.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Muu and Sensor Mist Ninja, and there are possibly others.


Five...out of what, 35?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

sorry but, this reaction about Itachi is obviously just a backlash of what the Itachi fans have built during the latest chapters


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I like how Itachi literally ends Edo Tensei after defeating both Edo Nagato AND Kabuto, and people are still giving him shit for *not taking Edo Madara along with them*.



ET madara > nagato as a threat. nagato was fodder and filler. in fact, the only threat he had was killing jiraya........... 150+ chapters ago. not taking care of madara =/= not taking care of the rest of ET because the other ET are fighting fodder and no one gives a shit if they die. alliance lost 40K shinobi......... give me one named character? you can't, can you? because they are fodder. why do you think many want a kage to die? because no one actually died in this war. there is no real tension in it except for madara but now with the "tsunade awakening" moment, even madara's tension is gone a s an FV  bleach war had and the new one has more tension than this shit 

listen to me Nikushimi and listen good from one itachitard to another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

did itachi disable ET?

yes.

did itachi disable madara?

yes.

does it mean anything now that madara revived himself?

ABSOLUTELY NOT. IT MEANS JACK SHIT. 

i do not bash itachi. i do not blame itachi. i only blame kishi. this chapter is a miny version of "spiderman: one more day". however, instead of retconnig 500+ issues of comics/20 years of comics.  it retcons about 10 chapters of manga/2 months of battle/1 year of foreshadowing (itachi saying he will take care of ET).

he didn't take care of it. don't sugar code it saying "he actually did do it even if momentarily". face it, he failed, kishi sucks and yes i am MAD FOR WASTING SASUKE AND ITACHI VS KABUTO LIKE THIS


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> So what are the odds of Madara being the final villain now? Are there still people in Tobi's camp?



The longer Tobi's fight gets put off, the greater his chances of being FV are.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Also i like the fact that all these Itachi haters were bitching last week "o no, Itachi is such a mary sue, he even stopped edo tensei, he always gets new jutsu out of his ass, because he can't ever look bad"
> and now they are like "lol Itachi failed, his efforts were in vain, he contribution to the war is insignificant, he didn't stop Madara, he set him free, bla bla bla"
> No matter what Itachi does, haters still gonna hate.



I don't think that there are any true Itachi haters. Most people just dislike Itachi's fans. These responses are geared toward the rabid Itachi fans more so than Itachi's character.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 27, 2012)

Predict Tobirama's reveal.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow.  I shouldn't be saying this, but I had no idea how much so many Itachi fans had invested in his character.  Holy shit.


----------



## eHav (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara is so boss!


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I acknowledge Nagato, thus I recant my statement, Itachi did a substansial contribution to the war, but his fight against Kabuto was completely pointless and actually ended in a worse result than if Kabuto hadnt been fought at all.
> 
> The releasing unsealed and sealed edo tenseis, acomplished what? Giving Kabuto a pat on the head, actually went for the worse, released Madara from the only thing that could stop him.
> 
> Out of what you said only defeating Nagato was indeed a substantial contribution, the other thing you mentioned (releasing edos) was completely meaningless and the pat on the head (ending Kabuto's ET) was actually for the worse.



lol, what? 

Nothing could stop Edo Madara at this point. Even if Kabuto attempted to end the technique, Madara would have countered or if Kabuto chose not to end the technique, Madara would still remain.

Ending all of the other Edos was definitely a positive thing, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Please keep damage controlling and crying about haters. You guys never fail to entertain.



>Implying damage control is necessary after Itachi succeeded simply because that success was rendered less significant than initially expected.

Right, shut up.

No, I mean it. Shut up.

You, and all these other Itachi haters are honestly apalling. This is a major success for Itachi, and you're treating it like a failure simply because it wasn't as significant as initially expected.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Also i like the fact that all these Itachi haters were bitching last week "o no, Itachi is such a mary sue, he even stopped edo tensei, he always gets new jutsu out of his ass, because he can't ever look bad"
> and now they are like "lol Itachi failed, his efforts were in vain, he contribution to the war is insignificant, he didn't stop Madara, he set him free, bla bla bla"
> No matter what Itachi does, haters still gonna hate.


haters gonna hate


oh well



time to wank Madara to high heaven


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> sorry but, this reaction about Itachi is obviously just a backlash of what the Itachi fans have built during the latest chapters



All of it is deserved.



			
				Fluttershy said:
			
		

> haters gonna hate


This meme is ass


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Shidoshi said:


> No one could have prevented Madara from doing that; not even Kabuto.


Kabuto would've never released Madara from his contract in the first place. So Madara would've never had an opportunity to bind himself to his own contract.

Itachi releasing Madara is what fucked things up.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

*sigh* welp... i can see that this week will be a bunch of itachi and anti-itachi war threads... and just when he leaves too. -_-


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> >Implying damage control is necessary after Itachi succeeded simply because that success was rendered less significant than initially expected.
> 
> Right, shut up.
> 
> ...



his major victory of achieving nothing of real significance. Keep it up.


----------



## boohead (Jun 27, 2012)

So Itachi went back to hell and *Madara is still around*!!!, my dreams have come true!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

I sure hope mods clean up this shitty argument going on.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Remember that Shin and Sasori got put at peace and crumbled to dust because Kabuto hadn't gotten the hang of Edo Tensei yet. After that, he mastered it and not a single additional zombie was put at peace and crumbled... not even Hanzou and Asuma.

Now, however, Kabuto is no longer controlling Edo Tensei. What will happen to Madara if he has a moment of peace?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jun 27, 2012)

This is a very awesome development. I'm beyond happy right now. I'm glad that Itachi's actions didn't end up defeating Edo Madara. He should be defeated by entirely different means.

I'm so happy right now, it isn't even funny. Now we know what Kabuto meant when he said that if Itachi was in too much of a hurry, he might not be able to stop things he otherwise might be able to. Forcing this ending of Edo Tensei has backfired hardcore.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Itachi himself even admitted that he wasn't perfect, and well... he was right. *shrug* I don't consider what he did a failure, but I don't really consider it that much of a victory either.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Saved lives, obviously. Is that a serious question?



but only the lives of a dozen fodder or two. What some of us- not the haters- are saying is that his overall impact on the war as a whole wasn't that much in reaction to those who think he saved the world somehow. Itachi did a great job defeating Kabuto and had a strong final impact on Sasuke, but that's really all that final fight accomplished effectively. Unsummoning Edo Tensei is just mostly useless fluff.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 27, 2012)

Itachi failed of removing Madara, looks like Madara isn't serving for any hype for Sasuke.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> >Implying damage control is necessary after Itachi succeeded simply because that success was rendered less significant than initially expected.
> 
> Right, shut up.
> 
> ...



 There, there. I'm sure you'll be able to find acceptance one day. It'll be long and painful, but you'll pull it off.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn it. The one time where a Kage die might actually die, and Dan pops up and actually does something...that asshole.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mediocre bait. Step your game up before you get knocked back down like Gaara.



Mediocre bait that still got a bite.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

people know if madara were to have disappeared this chapter itachi fans would have been saying he soled the war. saying he beat madara and everyone else was shit compared to him. people are just doing what itachi fans would have done.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Look, I like Madara. But he isn't a threat, he hasn't killed any of the Kages. He needs to step up his game, fuck this 'fun' bullshit. Stop being a clown and start actually look strong and kill the Kages, or at least a few. Your starting become stale bread Madara. I will only acknowledged Madara's power if he kills something, because honestly, it's like Goku says. "Whats the point of all this strength and power if I can't hit them"~

Madara, starting HITTING stuff and killing. Otherwise your krusty as fuck. His all just for show off, and that's starting to become REAL stupid. Seriously, if Madara does nothing, his as useless as any other Edo Tensei.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> >Implying damage control is necessary after *Itachi succeeded* simply because that success was rendered less significant than initially expected.


Itachi: "I will stop Edo Tensei."

*Itachi disintegrates, ET is still active*

Itachi fans: "Still a success." 

The fandom is as blind as Itachi was before he died.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I sure hope mods clean up this shitty argument going on.


Shh! It might look crazy, but it is still on topic

If bothers you that much, join in and try to put out fires.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> This is a very awesome development. I'm beyond happy right now. I'm glad that Itachi's actions didn't end up defeating Edo Madara. He should be defeated by entirely different means.
> 
> I'm so happy right now, it isn't even funny.



Why are you happy about yet another ass pull?



Matrix XZ said:


> Itachi failed of removing Madara, looks like Madara isn't serving for any hype for Sasuke.



What? The fact that Madara is still alive means it's still possible for him to hype Sasuke.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Why are people acting like Madara is the only person being fought in the war, and all the rest are fodder?

You do realize that this is _war_, right, not a one-man show? 

Itachi releasing all the Edo Tensei and removing a majority of the opponents in one fell swoop is impressive and beneficial to the Shinobi Alliance. Anyone who says otherwise is an irrational hater.

Furthermore, possibly all previously-occupied shinobi can now assist the Kages in their fight. Aside from Madara and Dan, all Edo Tenseis were released, meaning a majority of the war's combatants are now gone.

How are people spinning this into a negative thing?


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Jun 27, 2012)

WAIT , Madara was about to kill the kages with his susanoo sword but 
Itachi saved them by "interrupting" ET. People say Itachi fans are the worst.
lol look at Itachi haters


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto would've never released Madara from his contract in the first place. So Madara would've never had an opportunity to bind himself to his own contract.
> 
> *Itachi releasing Madara is what fucked things up*.



Nope, he actually saved the Kages from getting 1 shotted, other than that the situation is the same.

@LB people are trying to put a negative outlook on it because they hate Itachi, shouldn't be that surprising.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Okay, so if I go to deactivate a nuke facility because a guy is blackmailing countries with nukes, I deactivate the facility and this cause the nukes to be reactivated but not only that, but under the power of completely lunatic extremists that will use the nukes to its ultimate consequence, would you say I succeeded?



Thats not how it happened 

Kabuto is more insane than anyone we've seen so far. Madara is better off on his own...


And Orochibuto are you fucking whining about Itachi not soloing the war ? 

Wear my sig bro, now you earned it


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what?
> 
> Nothing could stop Edo Madara at this point. Even if Kabuto attempted to end the technique, Madara would have countered or if Kabuto chose not to end the technique, Madara would still remain.
> 
> Ending all of the other Edos was definitely a positive thing, no matter how you slice it.



And why would Kabuto end the technique? He could use the edo tensei control to restrain him or summon him back into the coffin. What Itachi did was to remove the leash on Madara. Not only he wasnt deactivated, but now has lost the only thing that could stop him.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> people know if madara were to have disappeared this chapter itachi fans would have been saying he soled the war. saying he beat madara and everyone else was shit compared to him. people are just doing what itachi fans would have done.



And I would have argued against that "soloing the war/Madara" nonsense too. Funny though, as I define Itachi in this debate, I'm still thankful that his efforts were slighted.

Sweet Lord.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Really, Itachi can receive props for removing Nagato and Kabuto from the war.
> 
> But beyond that his actions fucked things up.



Itachi didn't fuck anything up. As long as Madara was able to sever the Edo Tensei contract on his own, ending the Jutsu was never a viable means to stop him in the first place.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> It is quite refreshing to see, however, Itachi fans being outraged that he didn't solo the war.  A sweet bit of justice for us all.



That's not even what I'm outraged about.

I'm outraged about all the haters treating this turn of events with Madara like a failure on Itachi's part. It's so fucking...wrong.



Addy said:


> ET madara > nagato as a threat. nagato was fodder and filler. in fact, the only threat he had was killing jiraya........... 150+ chapters ago. not taking care of madara =/= not taking care of the rest of ET because the other ET are fighting fodder and no one gives a shit if they die. alliance lost 40K shinobi......... give me one named character? you can't, can you? because they are fodder. why do you think many want a kage to die? because no one actually died in this war. there is no real tension in it except for madara but now with the "tsunade awakening" moment, even madara's tension is gone a s an FV  bleach war had and the new one has more tension than this shit
> 
> listen to me Nikushimi and listen good from one itachitard to another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I get it, this war arc sucked. Everyone knows that.

But Itachi did some amazing shit. I can't understand how people can deny that.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> All but three (minus Madara) were sealed and defeated. Said three were contained (Kimi and Chiyo being overwhelmed, and Dan in that seal).



Tobi's Jinchuuriki were not sealed. Itachi ended them. Kimimaro and Chiyo were merely surrounded, not "overwhelmed."


----------



## Saunion (Jun 27, 2012)

Denial, blaming the haters and now crying to the mods. This is just perfect.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Mediocre bait that still got a bite.





Also admitting you're baiting simply to get a reaction. What a genius.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And why would Kabuto end the technique? He could use the edo tensei control to restrain him or summon him back into the coffin. What Itachi did was to remove the leash on Madara. Not only he wasnt deactivated, but now has lost the only thing that could stop him.



The spoiler doesn't make it clear whether or not Madara needed to wait for someone to end the Edo Tensei for him to earn his escape. It just says that the contract can be cancelled if the Edo knows the seals to the jutsu.

It's not clear whether or not he could have ended his contract with Kabuto earlier. It's not as if he didn't have free reign over his actions, all of this time.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Shh! It might look crazy, but it is still on topic
> 
> If bothers you that much, join in and try to put out fires.



so how about them zetsu clones. pretty hip, huh


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> That's not even what I'm outraged about.
> 
> I'm outraged about all the haters treating this turn of events with Madara like a failure on Itachi's part. It's so fucking...wrong.


Maybe if a certain group of people wouldn't kept going on about how he solo'd this war or how he solo'd Madara.

This wouldn't be happening.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> >Implying damage control is necessary after Itachi succeeded simply because that success was rendered less significant than initially expected.
> 
> Right, shut up.
> 
> ...



Should I play a song for you on the world's smallest violin? If you guys didn't go out of your way to act like how Twilight fans used to, none of this would've happened.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Nope, he actually saved the Kages from getting 1 shotted, other than that the situation is the same.
> 
> @LB people are trying to put a negative outlook on it because they hate Itachi, shouldn't be that surprising.



Itachi also wrested control of Madara away from the one person that could control Madara. Itachi made things worse.


----------



## boohead (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> The fandom is as blind as Itachi was before he died.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> @LB people are trying to put a negative outlook on it because they hate Itachi, shouldn't be that surprising.



Yes, I'm well aware of that, but this is one of the most impressive things to date in the manga. If they're going to try and downplay Itachi, they should at least make it believable or a questionable feat.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats not how it happened
> 
> Kabuto is more insane than anyone we've seen so far. Madara is better off on his own...
> 
> ...



Actually Im pissed that Kabuto was trolled in a completely pointless fight, thus why I am complaining, his defeat was pointless.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

the only thing i fear now is the bigger the hax the bigger kishi trolling towards Madara will be.perhaps even on the same lv of what happened to Aizen.
i sure hope kishi will let him be the final threat with a great showing without any trolling involved.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

maybe next chapter we get madara saying some secretes or a flashback. i want to go back to the naruto fight but it is interesting to see where the story goes from we will see many chapters of the kages fighting or madara goes elsewhere


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Actually Im pissed that Kabuto was trolled in a completely pointless fight, thus why I am complaining, his defeat was pointless.



Kabuto was shit and < Itachi, and also edo tensei wasn't part of his power


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> All of it is deserved.


I         agree.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Also admitting you're baiting simply to get a reaction. What a genius.



Yet you're still responding. Simply don't take the bait.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Actually Im pissed that Kabuto was trolled in a completely pointless fight, thus why I am complaining, his defeat was pointless.



How was it pointless?

Edo Tensei needed to be cancelled. Itachi needed to go, after speaking with Sasuke. And Kabuto can technically still fight once he escapes Izanami.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

We don't even know the specifics, and already people are jumping the gun. Itachi fans did it last week, and Itachi haters are doing it this week.

You can expect to see another shit storm next week where the Itachi haters get horribly angry over how they misinterpreted spoilers. 

Edit: Godaime Kazekage, your intelligence is questionable. Especially if you think my destroy your bait is taking the bait. Sit down before you make a bigger fool of yourself than you already have, supposing that's possible.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Itachi also wrested control of Madara away from the one person that could control Madara. Itachi made things worse.


Nope, things are the same as Kabuto didn't activly control Madara and let him do what he wanted. Kabuto was done for anyway, things didn't change at all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2012)

Rain Of Pain said:


> WAIT , Madara was about to kill the kages with his susanoo sword but
> Itachi saved them by "interrupting" ET. People say Itachi fans are the worst.
> lol look at Itachi haters


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> The spoiler doesn't make it clear whether or not Madara needed to wait for someone to end the Edo Tensei for him to earn his escape. It just says that the contract can be cancelled if the Edo knows the seals to the jutsu.
> 
> It's not clear whether or not he could have ended his contract with Kabuto earlier. It's not as if he didn't have free reign over his actions, all of this time.



The spoiler specified that while the technique is being released is when the edo can ET itself, so yes, he needed someone to end ET to earn his escape.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Ending all of the other Edos was definitely a positive thing, no matter how you slice it.


Not worth the disadvantage of releasing Madara to his own will.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto is more insane than anyone we've seen so far. Madara is better off on his own...


Kabuto never walked up into somebody else's country and go "I own this place and the rest of you are slaves."


----------



## Mariko (Jun 27, 2012)

My reaction to the spoiler:


----------



## lo0p (Jun 27, 2012)

Fuck yeah Kishi, didn't think he'd go the more difficult route and keep Madara alive.  And with his Edo Tensei trick he's even more bad-ass.  Whether Tsunade solos him, all the Kages get together with their best jutsus for one final team attack, or Jiraiya and Konan come back from the dead to assist the Kages, his defeat will be epic.  

Don't think the Ninja Alliance + Naruto's group will be able to help them, though.  I think as tough is Madara is, Tobi or maybe Tobi + Sasuke will be even tougher.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Itachi failed of removing Madara, looks like Madara isn't serving for any hype for Sasuke.



that was the only thing left for sasuke to show his powers before fighting naruto. now it's the kages who madara defeated before


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Denial, blaming the haters and now crying to the mods. This is just perfect.


Hopefully the mods will see right though that. This is one of the more active discussion threads we have had in a while, and for once I am having trouble keeping up.





momma bravo said:


> so how about them zetsu clones. pretty hip, huh


Considering that the Zetsu clones were Tobi's original plan before Kabuto showed up, the alliance still has good chance of losing here because Tobi thought he could succeed without help.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Actually Im pissed that Kabuto was trolled in a completely pointless fight, thus why I am complaining, his defeat was pointless.



Thats our fault. We all expected the release of Madara to be the end result of the cancellation of et. We all thought Itachi and Kabuto's fight would decide whether Madara would stay or not.

That was the logical outcome. Kishi trolled us all. Thats noone's fault....


And.. last week, the momentary release of Madara cancelled his attack on Kages and prevented casualities. 

If Madara kills all kages in the next chapter, then that would be major trolling.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Let's see:

Sasuke is still out there waiting to fight Naruto.
Tobi himself still hasn't begun to seriously fight.
Madara has reached his final form and his battle has been going on for ages.

Madara is toast. And it will be soon, at the hands of the Gokage. If Kishimoto goes maximum troll he really will have them win via Talk no Jutsu.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Nope, things are the same as Kabuto didn't activly control Madara and let him do what he wanted. Kabuto was done for anyway, things didn't change at all.


No, Kabuto could have restrained Madara if he wanted to. He had no reason to do so because Madara was willing to fight. There's also the fact that a genjutsu could have possibly allowed someone to control Kabuto and make Madara stop without canceling edo tensei.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 27, 2012)

So Madara edo tensei'd his own soul...

But who was the sacrifice?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The longer Tobi's fight gets put off, the greater his chances of being FV are.



Not really. Naruto vs Tobi is the next proper fight we'll see. Kishi may decide to show us the death of one of the kages first, but that'll take two chapters tops. Then we'll change venues.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Not worth the disadvantage of releasing Madara to his own will.



Funny thing about hindsight.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto never walked up into somebody else's country and go "I own this place and the rest of you are slaves."



He'd rather fight and kill thousands with his ET army for the lulz. And capture Uchiha kids and make experiments on them.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2012)

Kabuto is Sasuke's guinea pig for EMS it's so obvious


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Readers using IRL omniscient knowledge we gain from the author that characters don't have access to by which to judge those very characters for actions they made on knowledge they had.

Seems legit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The spoiler specified that while the technique is being released is when the edo can ET itself, so yes, he needed someone to end ET to earn his escape.



Ugh, forgot about Evil's spoiler. 

Damn it.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> So what are the odds of Madara being the final villain now? Are there still people in Tobi's camp?
> 
> I wonder where Madara will go next. To Naruto vs Tobi to reclaim GM and to say hello to the only one who might fulfill the role of Hashirama's successor- Naruto- or to say hello to his summoner and thank him for his services and to recruit his own successor- Sasuke.



So many intriguing possibilities.  I love the fact that Madara gets to stay.  

He has truly become the words Itachi used to portray some1 who he believed to be Madara, an "Invincible Immortal"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Not really. Naruto vs Tobi is the next proper fight we'll see.



That's what I've been thinking for about three weeks now.

Still waiting on that.



> Kishi may decide to show us the death of one of the kages first, but that'll take two chapters tops. Then we'll change venues.



More like Kishi will have Tsunade pull something else out of her ass to drag this out even more.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 27, 2012)

Ehhh Itachi knew the Edo Tensei seals as well so why the fuck hasn't he used it to stay and own the war even further


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone know what time EST the chapter usually comes out?


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 27, 2012)

So, this porn called "Itachi vs Kabuto" was actually useless?


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Ehhh Itachi knew the Edo Tensei seals as well so why the fuck hasn't he used it to stay and own the war even further



I'm guessing, he didn't know Edo Tensei's true weakness. Besides, I'm sure he didn't want to stick around.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> No, Kabuto could have restrained Madara if he wanted to. He had no reason to do so because Madara was willing to fight. *There's also the fact that a genjutsu could have possibly allowed someone to control Kabuto and make Madara stop without canceling edo tensei*.



Grasping at straws now are we, the plan was to cancle ET, there was no chance, 0% that your scenario would happen.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Itachi: "I will stop Edo Tensei."
> 
> *Itachi disintegrates, ET is still active*
> 
> ...



Itachi did end Edo Tensei. Madara severed the contract so he wouldn't get desummoned. He's now operating under his own contract.



Saunion said:


> There, there. I'm sure you'll be able to find acceptance one day. It'll be long and painful, but you'll pull it off.



I like how that had nothing to do with Itachi or the serious bullshit he's being criticized for.



Lightysnake said:


> his major victory of achieving nothing of real significance. Keep it up.



>Sealed Nagato.
>Defeated Kabuto.
>Ended Edo Tensei.
>Nothing significant.

I don't know what happened to you, Lightysnake, but this is the most shameful I have ever seen you. I don't know if this is your honest belief or if you're just trying to be a provocateur, but either way, you have just lost a significant measure of my respect.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Putting the Itachi debate aside, can we all agree that both Kabuto and Itachi got trolled hard if the Gokage just beat Madara anyway?

That'd make Madara evading ET's end entirely pointless.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> So, this porn called "Itachi vs Kabuto" was actually useless?



It served to develop Kabuto, Itachi and Sasuke. Boring, but certainly not useless.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Putting the Itachi debate aside, can we all agree that both Kabuto and Itachi got trolled hard if the Gokage just beat Madara anyway?
> 
> That'd make Madara evading ET's end entirely pointless.



It would be stupid as fuck if Kishi let them somehow win after ALL that.


@LB the chaps come out about 4+ hours from now. Sometimes sooner.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Grasping at straws now are we, the plan was to cancle ET, there was no chance, 0% that your scenario would happen.



It's like the "possibly" went right over your head. Given how broken genjutsu is and how adept at it Itachi is, it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Putting the Itachi debate aside, can we all agree that both Kabuto and Itachi got trolled hard if the Gokage just beat Madara anyway?
> 
> That'd make Madara evading ET's end entirely pointless.



And Kishi an even greater troll than Kubo - by are interpretation of the word, anyway.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

I find it pretty funny that I am the only person complaining about something that isn't even relevant to the chapter, nor has any meaning in the discussions happening in this thread at the moment.

How depressing


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Putting the Itachi debate aside, can we all agree that both Kabuto and Itachi got trolled hard if the Gokage just beat Madara anyway?
> 
> That'd make Madara evading ET's end entirely pointless.



madara will be even trolled more than itachi and kabuto. see, itachi trolled kabuto. madara and dan trolled itachi but kages trolling madara is the worst outcome now.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Putting the Itachi debate aside, can we all agree that both Kabuto and Itachi got trolled hard if the Gokage just beat Madara anyway?
> 
> That'd make Madara evading ET's end entirely pointless.



Actually Itachi'd get trolled if Madara kills the kages.

Because last week's cockblock of Madara's strike still holds its significance for saving he kages.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

How will the Kages potentially eventually defeating Madara make his retaining ET status but on his own terms pointless?

He just operates on his own. Itachi didn't manage to release him, doesn't mean the Kages beating him now makes it an asspull.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Putting the Itachi debate aside, can we all agree that both Kabuto and Itachi got trolled hard if the Gokage just beat Madara anyway?
> 
> That'd make Madara evading ET's end entirely pointless.



Depends on whether or not they take advantage of Madara not being anchored by Kabuto's control. In theory, Madara is now vulnerable to Talk no Jutsu since Kabuto isn't there to keep his soul from escaping.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 27, 2012)

THE SPOILER......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

NO ITACHI DON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Putting the Itachi debate aside, can we all agree that both Kabuto and Itachi got trolled hard if the Gokage just beat Madara anyway?
> 
> That'd make Madara evading ET's end entirely pointless.



would suck but a possibility


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

This situation reminds me when Snake went into the Metal Gear control room to shut down MG and after he ended the job the computed was "Codes for Launching complete"


----------



## BroKage (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> It would be stupid as fuck if Kishi let them somehow win after ALL that.


Indeed. If the five Kage were going to win at all, it should've been before Madara trolled ET.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> So many intriguing possibilities.  I love the fact that Madara gets to stay.
> 
> He has truly become the words Itachi used to portray some1 who he believed to be Madara, an "Invincible Immortal"



That's only too true.



First Tsurugi said:


> That's what I've been thinking for about three weeks now.
> 
> Still waiting on that.



Well, you shouldn't have done this. It was obvious that Edo Tensei would first have to show being cancelled. I too kinda expected it to start this week since I had given up on Madara.




First Tsurugi said:


> More like Kishi will have Tsunade pull something else out of her ass to drag this out even more.



Unlike others- I mean you Sasuke and Itachi- Tsunade has a booty big enough to hide quite a few things.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Depends on whether or not they take advantage of Madara not being anchored by Kabuto's control. In theory, Madara is now vulnerable to Talk no Jutsu since Kabuto isn't there to keep his soul from escaping.



There is really no logical talk no jutsu that could make him crumble. Not even if he got to talk to Izuna or if people accepted that he was stronger than Hashi.


----------



## Mangateers (Jun 27, 2012)

Please enjoy our RAW release~
Link removed


----------



## Grendel (Jun 27, 2012)

I love that madara is stayng...just not seeing thr logic behind ho releasing the contract binding him to kabutos et(and the pure world) allows him to stay...


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> How will the Kages potentially eventually defeating Madara make his retaining ET status but on his own terms pointless?
> 
> He just operates on his own. Itachi didn't manage to release him, doesn't mean the Kages beating him now makes it an asspull.



No chance are the Kages defeating Madara. Tsunade lost out on her technique, either through Chakara or healing too much through her technique. If we stack them up on who has the most chakara, it would go Ei than Tsunade than Gaara. If you think about it, if Tsunade lost out on her chakara, than all the other kages would have probably nothing, except for Ei who'd have a small amount I'd imagine left. Meaning Madara, who has infinite stamina and chakara, and the Kages who are even more worse off than when they started, are at a big disadvantage. So the best they can do is retreat via Mabui's technique and re-plan to fight Madara with Shikaku's added Strategy, with MORE shinobi's this time.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> How will the Kages potentially eventually defeating Madara make his retaining ET status but on his own terms pointless?
> 
> He just operates on his own. Itachi didn't manage to release him, doesn't mean the Kages beating him now makes it an asspull.



Now LegendaryBeauty, you know there is absolutely no way NF is going to accept a Madara loss to the Five Kages after everything that has happened in this battle so far.

We're all expecting the greatest asspull of our time.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> Please enjoy our RAW release~
> Link removed



Thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

I think Madara's done wasting his time with the kages. He has a plan to execute, and if he spends his time dicking around with them he won't be able to complete the Moon's Eye Plan until the next full moon. Not only that, but there's some interaction between him and Tobi that is needed. I'm not saying he has to kill them, but I don't think he'll be fighting them for much longer.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> I find it pretty funny that I am the only person complaining about something that isn't even relevant to the chapter, nor has any meaning in the discussions happening in this thread at the moment.
> 
> How depressing



ch what were you complaining about again? gai or something like that?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Putting the Itachi debate aside, can we all agree that both Kabuto and Itachi got trolled hard if the Gokage just beat Madara anyway?
> 
> That'd make Madara evading ET's end entirely pointless.



Pretty much.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> Should I play a song for you on the world's smallest violin? If you guys didn't go out of your way to act like how Twilight fans used to, none of this would've happened.





Thdyingbreed said:


> Maybe if a certain group of people wouldn't kept going on about how he solo'd this war or how he solo'd Madara.
> 
> This wouldn't be happening.



No, I can understand gloating about that perfectly. You guys definitely earned it.

It's the people treating this turn of events like Itachi accomplished absolutely NOTHING who I can't stomach.


----------



## rubberguy (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara stays


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> >Sealed Nagato.


nagato didn't do anything.




> >Defeated Kabuto.


didn't kill anyone except for fodder.


> >Ended Edo Tensei.


doesn't matter cause the most important ET which kishi emphasized on by "my trump card, only hashirame can defeat, giant susano'o redrawing maps... etc" is still there.


> >Nothing significant.


can't disagree with this


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

fucking dan got in the way of another potential raikage x tsunade moment


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh boy, we've got souls flying all over the place in this one. We've got Dan the friendly ghost and Yue-Itachi at the beginning there.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

raws look good he saved tsunade before a could seemed he was trying to save her to


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh my God.

Kishimoto, you are flawless for this chapter.

Dan kissing her forehead...oh my god.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Is Madara preparing a jutsu?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara getting ready to rape ass in the last page.

Also I am actually scared Tsunade might somehow seal him, since her chakra storage is filled, either that or it's to not make her look like an old hag.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Last I checked Itachi's goal was stopping ET; not Madara. And that is exactly what happened. In fact he stopped Madara temporarily too. The guy brought just brought himself back. Far as I'm concerned this could be a whole new fight. 

But who cares about that nonsense when Dan is about to do something


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Madara getting ready to rape ass in the last page.



Kages gonna die.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it just me or does Madara look different on the last page...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh my lord, this may be my favourite chapter ever.

Tsunade time.
Dan time.
Tsunade alone with Dan time.
Kishimoto wraps up the cycle of death after Tsunade kisses someone.
Tsunade kissed on forehead.
Dan disappears.
Tsunade's vitality is restored.

Best. Chapter. Ever.

Oh my word, I'm fangasming so hard. This is so beautiful, so worth the wait.

Just like Naruto meeting Minato or Kushina. Flawless.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Is it just me or does Madara look different on the last page...



Different, how?

*Edit*: I see, he looks completely restored.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 27, 2012)

Link removed

Interesting Madara doesn't seem to have the edo cracks on his face anymore even though he's technically still an edo?

Guessing it's an art error or something


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Different, how?


Almost like he's no EdoTensei anymore.Those typical EdoTensei wrinkles are gone.Maybe unimportant tho.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

If she dies now, idgaf. She's had plenty of time to shine now, and proved herself a combat shinobi as well as a warrior, made Madara eat her own words, and had her heart healed with one final meeting with Dan.

So close to tears, this is perfection~


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 27, 2012)

I was noticing that Madara looked different in the last panel too. I wonder what he's saying?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

axellover2 said:


> Last I checked Itachi's goal was stopping ET; not Madara. And that is exactly what happened. In fact he stopped Madara temporarily too. The guy brought just brought himself back. Far as I'm concerned this could be a whole new fight.
> 
> But who cares about that nonsense when Dan is about to do something



Last I checked Madara was an Edo. Itachi didn't fully stop Edo Tensei if there's still one left. He failed.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade Fans! Man the fort! Next week! We troll the uchiha fandom!!!!!


----------



## Seiji (Jun 27, 2012)

Why do I get the feeling that Tsunade's gonna die sooner or later?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 27, 2012)

Did Dan pull a Minato on Tsunade?


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Almost like he's no EdoTensei anymore.Those typical EdoTensei wrinkles are gone.Maybe unimportant tho.



He looks as if the vitality/control tag was placed in his head.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm literally sitting on my bed, silently fangasming to the high heavens. I almost don't want to go to sleep and just wait up for the chapter, something I've never done.

Edit: And that heart-breaking moment when Tsunade almost died. 

F-L-A-W-L-E-S-S chapter. Can't wait to make a thread later today.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like a Tsunade chapter XD


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like Madara is done fucking around. I can't tell what exactly he's doing though. It looks like he's gathering chakra and has his hands ready like he's about to do a kamehameha or some shit.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 27, 2012)

OH MY GOD NOOOOOOOOOO ITACHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

LB is acting out of character....im scared!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade also seemed to have rallied the Kages' spirits again, so this gonna be good.

Let's see how powerful Tsunade's talk no jutsu really is. :3


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If she dies now, idgaf. She's had plenty of time to shine now, and proved herself a combat shinobi as well as a warrior, made Madara eat her own words, and had her heart healed with one final meeting with Dan.
> 
> So close to tears, this is perfection~



Really? I don't think she showed anything amazing, combat-wise. She still seems mediocre in that regard. Her support techniques and her Byakugo were amazing, though.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jun 27, 2012)

Did Tsunade punch those fire dragons with her bare fists?


Also, the Dan and Tsunade forehead kiss thing was very nice and cute


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 27, 2012)

SiriusB said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Tsunade's gonna day sooner or later?



I'm starting to wonder, particularly with that forehead moment.

Tsunade kisses Dan's forehead before he undertakes a risky mission in which he dies...

Dan kisses Tsunade's forehead, after which she is about to fight Uchiha Madara...



That being said, I guess Tsunade still has her part 1 words going for her.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara preparing Rasengan xD


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

As kick ass Byakugo was it turned out being what we thought Sozo Saisei did


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara is performing handseals, Kages are gonna get raped.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

with the scan like it is at first glance looks like madara was about to form a rasengan


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> Madara preparing Rasengan xD


Don't even joke about that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

holy shit, madara looks so awesome in the last painel


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara is doing something in the end there.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara has two left hands, an indication of fast handseals. It's about to go down. Next week's chapter is gonna rock.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2012)

A Tsunade focused chapter? Meh. Kishi seriously needs to kill her off.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 27, 2012)

Is Madara going to do a Spirit Bomb?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 27, 2012)

People are short sighted. This debate about Itachi is pointless. His goal was achieved and in the process saved the kages from the giant sword swing.

This development of Madara staying on the field, its gonna end up in a river of tears and butthurt posts when the inevitable happens.

Tsunade didn't get her vitality/chakra restored for nothing.

Just saying.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade chapter 

God..


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh my lord, this may be my favourite chapter ever.
> 
> Tsunade time.
> Dan time.
> ...



And whe all know what happened after those meetings. Two chapters after the Minato meating, Naruto defeated Pain (Yahiko) and a chapter after the Kushina meating he defeated Kyuubi



*Spoiler*: __ 




RIP Madara


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

seems restored no cracks


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Really? I don't think she showed anything amazing, combat-wise. She still seems mediocre in that regard. Her support techniques and her Byakugo were amazing, though.



Tsunade knocked Madara the fuck down, cracked his Susano'o (whereas Onoki + Raikage didn't), was leading the charge against the Kages, is a major reason why they're still fighting now (Onoki being the mental/emotional reason, Tsunade being the physical reason thanks to her healing), made Madara take back his words about women being weak, served him a nice hot slice of "Shut the fuck up", and laughed at Madara when he tried to kill her with Susano'o.

Considering she healed the Kages and spent so much chakra, and was still going against the Susano'o clones despite being impaled thrice so far and still fighting with two enormous blades impaled within her, I'd say her combat is pretty damn good. Gaara and Mei fell before her, and she only collapsed from exhaustion. In other words, not even two massive fucking blades could stop her from fighting, and only tiredness put her down for a second.

Tsunade's doing amazingly this war, and she's getting her closure with Dan as well, and hyping up the Kages to fight once more, just as Madara is getting serious. This is perfect.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope Madara uses a big Petra Path powered force field that quickly drains the chakra from everyone within its radius - effectively reducing Dan's kiss to shit.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara looks awesome in that last panel. Somebody better die very soon.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

kishi just copied naurto and minato stuff. and then applied to everyone except for sasuke and itachi. how not redundant


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> A Tsunade focused chapter? Meh. Kishi seriously needs to kill her off.



Hopefully, he'll do that soon. If not her, then Oonoki. One of these kages needs to die, preferably Oonoki or Tsunade or both.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

maybe madara is about to summoning something


----------



## Seiji (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> I'm starting to wonder, particularly with that forehead moment.
> 
> Tsunade kisses Dan's forehead before he undertakes a risky mission in which he dies...
> 
> ...



I dunno man. But I'm with you. I really got a strong feeling she's gonna die before the war ends.


----------



## boohead (Jun 27, 2012)

damn the millisecond itachi leaves shit starts gettin good


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 27, 2012)

Pretty sure that if Tsunade does something particularly impressive to take out Madara, she's not going to survive it, that's just the way I see it going down.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Different, how?
> 
> *Edit*: I see, he looks completely restored.


yes, i dont know if its the light, but he doest look like an edo anymore


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

People still thinking that Tsunade will die despite the manga slapping them in the face with every possible form of evidence otherwise. 

The closest she's ever been to death was thrice: against Asura Realm when she was out of chakra, when she was in her coma, and now. 

She's just not going to die.  Sorry to burst your bubbles.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha Kishi plans to make him vulnerable again.

Inb4 now Hashiramas cells are gone.Is that still a Rinnegan?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol at all the Tsunade hate.

This section is going to be a shitstorm.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Though I wouldn't mind if she died in a blaze of glory like with Jiraiya. Orochimaru didn't get a proper dealing with, I'm still upset about that.

Tsunade made it explicitly clear she was hell-bent on keeping Naruto alive until he became Hokage, so until she rests that cap on his head, she's not going anywhere.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Three seconds ago, everyone was bitching about how it was Itachi or Madara or some other character's important chapter.

The minute it's revealed to be a Tsunade chapter, the debate ends and they join forces to hate her.  This is wonderous. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

So Ghost Transformation = Unblockable mind control?

Wow Dan, didnt you thought you could use it on someone more productive? Perhaps posses Madara or Tobi?


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Of course the Kages are going to beat Madara, this is Kishi we're talking about.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 27, 2012)

From what I understand, Madara explains that he know how to make a Edo Tensei summoning contract just for himself, basically ignoring everything Itachi did.
Which means Madara is his own Edo Tensei summoner.

He says too : "When you meet him, tell to the one who used Edo Tensei. To not use that jutsu too carelessly."


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So Ghost Transformation = Unblockable mind control?
> 
> Wow Dan, didnt you thought you could use it on someone more productive? Perhaps posses Madara or Tobi?



he wasn't going to stay, what's the point?


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So Ghost Transformation = Unblockable mind control?
> 
> Wow Dan, didnt you thought you could use it on someone more productive? Perhaps posses Madara or Tobi?



Maybe he can only enter those bodies where his chakara is bigger than their pool. Since Tsunade had none it was easier?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tsunade knocked Madara the fuck down, cracked his Susano'o (whereas Onoki + Raikage didn't), was leading the charge against the Kages, is a major reason why they're still fighting now (Onoki being the mental/emotional reason, Tsunade being the physical reason thanks to her healing), made Madara take back his words about women being weak, served him a nice hot slice of "Shut the fuck up", and laughed at Madara when he tried to kill her with Susano'o.
> 
> Considering she healed the Kages and spent so much chakra, and was still going against the Susano'o clones despite being impaled thrice so far and still fighting with two enormous blades impaled within her, I'd say her combat is pretty damn good. Gaara and Mei fell before her, and she only collapsed from exhaustion. In other words, not even two massive fucking blades could stop her from fighting, and only tiredness put her down for a second.
> 
> Tsunade's doing amazingly this war, and she's getting her closure with Dan as well, and hyping up the Kages to fight once more, just as Madara is getting serious. This is perfect.


Except her punching and kicking amounted to nothing in the end. It was Oonoki that was the offensive force.  I just can't appreciate her offensive prowess when it simply amounts to wild punches and kicks. 

She's best in the back supporting others and that's not a bad thing. What happened when she assumed that role? Oonoki obliterated 25 Susanoo. Also, I agree that's performed marvelously in this war, but I only say that because is the Goddess of Support not because of her offense.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade is about to slap Madara with her dick  humiliating him in the process.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade/Dan moments are so, impeccably cute. They're the only couple I ship, and Tsunade/Jiraiya being a close second.

 Can't wait for the chapter.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So Ghost Transformation = Unblockable mind control?
> 
> Wow Dan, didnt you thought you could use it on someone more productive? Perhaps posses Madara or Tobi?



How would Kishi follow up with more romance from the last chapter like that?


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> From what I understand, Madara explains that he know how to make a Edo Tensei summoning contract just for himself, basically ignoring everything Itachi did.
> Which means Madara is his own Edo Tensei summoner.
> 
> He says too : "When you meet him, tell to the one who used Edo Tensei. To not use that jutsu too carelessly."



Poor Kabuto. Getting dissed by his two most powerful pawns.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Three seconds ago, everyone was bitching about how it was Itachi or Madara or some other character's important chapter.
> 
> The minute it's revealed to be a Tsunade chapter, the debate ends and they join forces to hate her.  This is wonderous. Always a pleasure.



But its a Tsunade chapter


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> From what I understand, Madara explains that he know how to make a Edo Tensei summoning contract just for himself, basically ignoring everything Itachi did.
> Which means Madara is his own Edo Tensei summoner.
> 
> He says too : "When you meet him, tell to the one who used Edo Tensei. To not use that jutsu too carelessly."



What are the exact requirements for breaking the contract? Was Madara forced to wait until the jutsu was released?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 27, 2012)

The love of her life just saved her, kissed her and restored her energy.

Tsunade is gonna fuck shit up.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> From what I understand, Madara explains that he know how to make a Edo Tensei summoning contract just for himself, basically ignoring everything Itachi did.
> Which means Madara is his own Edo Tensei summoner.
> 
> He says too : "When you meet him, tell to the one who used Edo Tensei. To not use that jutsu too carelessly."



so what he took control over his own edo from kabuto?
and what about the final page?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> What are the exact requirements for breaking the contract? Was Madara forced to wait until the jutsu was released?



I guess so, that's not exactly explained.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Wish it was a Gai chapter @_____@ puhhhhh


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I guess so, that's not exactly explained.



Not exactly explained, you say. Wonderful.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2012)

And here I thought Madara was "solo'd."


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Ghost Itachi was the only mildly entertaining thing to come out of this chapter.

Rest of it was boring. But at least Madara is sticking around, so we get to look forward to a proper conclusion to his fight with the five Kage.



Addy said:


> nagato didn't do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't tell if you're joking or actually serious.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Legendary Beauty, since you have been writing letters to Kishimoto, can you give me his address and tell me what to put in my letter so he makes a Gai chapter xD


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Btw when he talks about the ET user, does he mean to tell him that like in the pure world, as in he is gonna send them to him? or in general?

Because he could just be leaving somewhere else if he means it in general.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

*@Jad*

Honestly the only way Guy will get a spotlight if he activates the 8 gates and dies.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

If Madara doesn't use Final Susanoo, and Kages win, I call foul.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Except her punching and kicking amounted to nothing in the end. It was Oonoki that was the offensive force.  I just can't appreciate her offensive prowess when it simply amounts to wild punches and kicks.
> 
> She's best in the back supporting others and that's not a bad thing. What happened when she assumed that role? Oonoki obliterated 25 Susanoo. Also, I agree that's performed marvelously in this war, but I only say that because is the Goddess of Support not because of her offense.



Just like Onoki's jinton amounted to nothing in the end?
Just like Mei's suitons amounted to nothing in the end?
Just like Gaara's sealing of him amounted to nothing in the end?
Just like Raikage's punches amounted to nothing in the end?

If you dislike her fighting style, that's fine. Discrediting its effectiveness because you want something more flashy? That's not fine.

The fact that Tsunade only needs a single punch to kill is a testament to her power and fighting prowess. She doesn't need flashy jutsu. She doesn't need to spend seventeen million years prepping a jutsu. She needs a single punch, a single kick, a single finger.

Onoki with _Tsunade's_ help obliterated 25 Susano'o clones. Tsunade was holding her own against hers as well. Don't make it out as though he did it on his own. He couldn't've accomplished that feat without her.

She's god-tier support, but that doesn't mean she's a bad fighter in compensation. She's actually rather good at it. Hanzou said so, and now Madara says the same.

She changed the opinion of Madara, the most misogynistic, egotistical shinobi thus far, simply with her words and fists. 

How good a fighter do you have to be to do that?


----------



## lo0p (Jun 27, 2012)

Hope Tsunade doesn't die.  Her seeing Dan again and getting chakra seems like it's only round 2 for her, at least.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

Jad said:


> Legendary Beauty, since you have been writing letters to Kishimoto, can you give me his address and tell me what to put in my letter so he makes a Gai chapter xD



To seal the deal with Kishimoto she even sends nudes to him.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Jad*
> 
> Honestly the only way Guy will get a spotlight if he activates the 8 gates and dies.



I don't want to live on this planet anymore!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> But its a Tsunade chapter


Itachi chapters aren't any better, at least this is refreshing and not mindless hax garbage.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> To seal the deal with Kishimoto she even sends nudes to him.



Ah, so that's the trick, I've been sending him pics of my cat. Alright, thanks for the info @_@


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> But its a Tsunade chapter



We bear our patience with the overwhelming amount of Itachi/Sasuke/Madara/Kabuto/Naruto chapters.

Tsunade's had pretty good lime light in this fight, but this is the piece to top it all off so far.

It's been nearly 600 chapters in the making. This. Is. Good.

So please wait patiently while Tsunade proceeds to fuck shit up with the Will of Fire, amped up by Dan.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Jun 27, 2012)

lmao, madara summons himself as an edo??? smh kishi doesnt even care anymore...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade could've had every ounce of her chakra restored by Dan, but compared to Madara's perfect susanoo she's still nothing but a bug who Madara can wipeout out on a whim of his choosing. 

Do it now Madara!!!!!! Tsunade needs to die.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi chapters aren't any better, at least this is refreshing and not mindless hax garbage.



Change your avy, as much fodder as Law is he is still above being in your avy brohan.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara doesn't use Final Susanoo, and Kages win, I call foul.



anything other than Madara win is BS to the highest lv.
he can do whatever he wants:final susanoo,mokuton,Rinnegan powers he has yet to use,more meteors or mokuton bunshins with his infinite chakra.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Of course the Kages are going to beat Madara, this is Kishi we're talking about.


this chapter gave me the impression that sasuke's next step might be actually towards madara, he doesnt seem to be tired at all, and kabuto is just there vulnerable.

Kabuto seemed to know about the edo tensei risk, he gave a hint of what could happen to Itachi. If Kabuto manage to break out and actually say that Itachi failed again and that Madara is freed now, i can actually see Sasuke attempting to reach Madara someway, for the sake of finishing what Itachi tried to do, and for his revenge too.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The love of her life just saved her, kissed her and restored her energy.
> 
> Tsunade is gonna fuck shit up.



Also, this. With the help of the Kages. But still.

Tsunade's now hyper-motivated to fuck shit up, and we know what happens when she gets hell-bent.

Anyone remember her one-shotting Orochimaru?


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Like I said, best thing for the Kages to do is retreat through Mabui's technique. Than Shikaku can come up with a plan to help them.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't really see the point of Kishi making Madara cheat death if he's just going to be sealed in a few chapters.  There's got to be something he has planned for him.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> We bear our patience with the overwhelming amount of Itachi/Sasuke/Madara/Kabuto/Naruto chapters.
> 
> Tsunade's had pretty good lime light in this fight, but this is the piece to top it all off so far.
> 
> ...



After everything that has happened, simply restoring Tsunade's chakra shouldn't lead to her defeating an even stronger version of Madara (assuming he really has unlimited chakra now).

Five fully powered Kages or not, they can't stop Perfect Susanoo - that was made clear. But I'm smart and experienced enough to keep my anus closed tight, Kishi is liable to do just about anything.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Change your avy, as much fodder as Law is he is still above being in your avy brohan.


Take your butthurt elsewhere, won't you?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> After everything that has happened, simply restoring Tsunade's chakra shouldn't lead to her defeating an even stronger version of Madara (assuming he really has unlimited chakra now).
> 
> Five fully powered Kages or not, they can't stop Perfect Susanoo - that was made clear. But I'm smart and experienced enough to keep my anus closed tight, Kishi is liable to do just about anything.



Hence a complete asspull if the kages somehow win.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> After everything that has happened, simply restoring Tsunade's chakra shouldn't lead to her defeating an even stronger version of Madara (assuming he really has unlimited chakra now).
> 
> Five fully powered Kages or not, they can't stop Perfect Susanoo - that was made clear.



Last chapter Kishi had Raikage be close to charging at perfect susanoo and Tsunade make a hand seal. Clearly they were still going to fight perfect susanoo.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> After everything that has happened, simply restoring Tsunade's chakra shouldn't lead to her defeating an even stronger version of Madara (assuming he really has unlimited chakra now).
> 
> Five fully powered Kages or not, they can't stop Perfect Susanoo - that was made clear.



Actually, one of the key ways to defeating Madara was using those three Shinobi's who could use Hirashin. If they knew how to perform Minato's barrier ninjutsu that sends attacks back at the person, than they would be HUGE key players. Plus since Muu is gone, they are available.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Hence a complete asspull if the kages somehow win.



It's sad that I don't want to agree with you, but I honestly can even imagine a scenario where they pull through, if Madara is fighting seriously.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Just like Onoki's jinton amounted to nothing in the end?
> Just like Mei's suitons amounted to nothing in the end?
> Just like Gaara's sealing of him amounted to nothing in the end?
> Just like Raikage's punches amounted to nothing in the end?
> ...


Who has she killed with these OHKO kicks and punches? It was not effective against the Susanoo because the real threats were the clones inside and guess what? She didn't break through. 

Also had you read, I never discredited Tsunade's involvement in the destruction of the 25 clones. I actually pointed to her being the reason that was possible.

Fact of the matter is that I don't think she's a great combatant. She's excellent as support, but "meh" on offense.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

The kages already had no chance before, now its impossible.

What could actually happen is, Tobi makes his move now that he knows that Edo tensei was released and Madara stayed, he can go to Madara's location anytime soon.

Remember that Tobi had a suspicious reaction when he saw that Kabuto edo'd Madara


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> After everything that has happened, simply restoring Tsunade's chakra shouldn't lead to her defeating an even stronger version of Madara (assuming he really has unlimited chakra now).
> 
> Five fully powered Kages or not, they can't stop Perfect Susanoo - that was made clear. But I'm smart and experienced enough to keep my anus closed tight, Kishi is liable to do just about anything.



You'd be right, if her chakra was the only thing that had been restored.

Tsunade before now was fighting recklessly and simply showed aggression. And, for her, that works. 

Now, however, she has closure with Dan, we don't know what he said to her, but we know it restored her faith and made her full of passion and drive once more. Dan essentially not only kickstarted her Will of Fire again, he injected a fuckton of steroids into it.

I don't think she's going to beat Madara, but I think shit is seriously going to hit the roof now.

I mean, last time Tsunade got dead serious, she broke free of a crippling phobia that had devastated her for years, and proceeded to land a single shot on Orochimaru, that ending the entire fight.

Tsunade is ridiculously powerful, but she's been given a supporting role for most of the manga. Now, does that mean I think she's equal to Madara? Of course not, she's far below him.

But you shouldn't underestimate the power of a driven Tsunade, who pulls off the impossible just like Naruto does.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade is definitely a great combatant, she's just not impressive *COMPARED* to quite the number of top shinobi we've seen.

At least in my opinion.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's sad that I don't want to agree with you, but I honestly can even imagine a scenario where they pull through, if Madara is fighting seriously.



u dont find the fact that madara can edo summon himself an asspull?? it most certainly is imo. kishi should have let him die.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think Tsunade is changing the tide of battle, instead she'd be competent enough to tell the other Kages, _"lets retreat and come back and fight another day. Let's not waste our lives."_ I mean Dan knows Tsunade in her prime, he knew that Hashirama was practically the only ninja able to fight Madara, this was before Mokuton enhanced Rinnegan Madara as well. Wouldn't make sense if Tsunade won the battle lol.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Also, this. With the help of the Kages. But still.
> 
> Tsunade's now hyper-motivated to fuck shit up, and we know what happens when she gets hell-bent.
> 
> Anyone remember her one-shotting Orochimaru?



I do, let's compare an armless Orochimaru with only Kusanagi and Manda, against Edo Madara+ with Perfect Susanoo, Mokuton, Rinnegan and Immortality to his name.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

i wonder what he does in the last page.he probably intends it to kill them all so it has to be a big jutsu.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys what if Raikage unlocks a V3 lightning shroud

Tsunade uses slug sage mode

Onoki chakara is fully restored 100%

Mei reveals a golden byakugan under her bangs

And Gaara magically getting his bijuu back

I know there is a 0% chance of this happening but how would you think they would fair


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2012)

The only way to have the kages winning seem logical was for Madara to disappear when edo tensei was deactivated, but since Kishi has had Madara avoid that there's absolutely no other way for the kages to defeat Madara and have it not seem like a total asspull.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

vered said:


> i wonder what he does in the last chapter.he probably intends it to kill them all so it has to be a big jutsu.


he might want to finish things fast now that he is free


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh god.....I just remembered that Madara saw Naruto do the Rasengan..... The position of his hands..... whoever said that he's doing a rasengan might not be far fom the truth.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Who has she killed with these OHKO kicks and punches? It was not effective against the Susanoo because the real threats were the clones inside and guess what? She didn't break through.
> 
> Also had you read, I never discredited Tsunade's involvement in the destruction of the 25 clones. I actually pointed to her being the reason that was possible.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that I don't think she's a great combatant. She's excellent as support, but "meh" on offense.



Who did she kill? How about his wood clone, which very well could've been him if he didn't switch out with it when she knocked him the fuck into the ground?

How about Madara's perception of her abilities? Madara said she was shit, incomparable to Hashirama in any way, especially medically, and that her weakness was further fueled by her status as a woman.

Tsunade made him eat his words.

Madara admitted he was wrong, noted she had healing equal to, if not surpassing Hashirama's, and said she wasn't weak after all.

Just from her fists.

This is haxxed Madara, EMS, Rinnegan, Edo Tensei Madara. Saying Tsunade is actually strong.

You're right in that I misread your Onoki comment, I skimmed, but the rest of your post is invalid.

No matter how you spin it, Madara was the judge of her fighting abilities, and he said she was damn good. And he would be the last to admit it if she was, either, which further underlines her prowess.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

> She doesn't need to spend seventeen million years prepping a jutsu. She needs a single punch, a single kick, a single finger.


And was proved again in this chapter when she jumped and reversed the Katons while Mizukage was preparing her suiton


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

tsunade wont be a match for madara they seemed happy cause madara was about to be released they are no match for him.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> But its a Tsunade chapter



that's your problem with it?  

not that it's a rip off of minato and kushina + naruto's "riuniun"?

what should have been a good development for tsunade is rushed in a few pages.......


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You'd be right, if her chakra was the only thing that had been restored.
> 
> Tsunade before now was fighting recklessly and simply showed aggression. And, for her, that works.
> 
> ...



I'm not underestimating Tsunade, I'm acknowledging the power that she and the other Kages are up against.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> I do, let's compare an armless Orochimaru with only Kusanagi and Manda, against Edo Madara+ with Perfect Susanoo, Mokuton, Rinnegan and Immortality to his name.



He was wielding Kusanagi flawlessly, his summon got one-shotted, and he followed suit.

That very Edo Madara+ with Perfect Susano'o, Mokuton, Rinnegan and Immortality to his name changed his opinion of Tsunade when she started fighting.

And now she's got a severe amp boost in the form of Dan.

Again, does this mean that she'll stomp him? Does this mean she'll win? Of course not. But it means shit is going to get real, and she will do some damage.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm not underestimating Tsunade, I'm acknowledging the power that she and the other Kages are up against.



As am I. I just think she's got more of a shot than you do.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL at Tsunade stealing Mizukage spotlight


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

harurisu said:


> And was proved again in this chapter when she jumped and reversed the Katons while Mizukage was preparing her suiton



Holy fuck, did Tsunade just punch away fucking _katons from Madara Uchiha?_

Am I seeing this right.

 Oh lord, she just got more impressive in my books. Deflecting elemental attacks with her bare fists, oh my god.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Now Madara's going to go into Derp Mode and not use his Perfect Susanoo. All it would take is one slash to obliterate 4 of the kage. Tsunade must be nearing her cell division limit, so 5 or so more slashes should kill her off.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> LOL at Tsunade stealing Mizukage spotlight


She was like "gurl you're too slow, lemme handle this" 
And she's the one called slug princess


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Holy fuck, did Tsunade just punch away fucking _katons from Madara Uchiha?_
> 
> Am I seeing this right.
> 
> Oh lord, she just got more impressive in my books. Deflecting elemental attacks with her bare fists, oh my god.



Tsunade: We need Mei. Her suiton can counter Madara katon.

*31 chapters later*

Mei: Suiton!

Tsunade: MOVE BITCH!

*Tsunade punches Madara katon away.*


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 27, 2012)

Odds of Madara becoming the Juubi Jinchuuriki improved now?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2012)

That moron KingOfLighting won't like this chapter


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd love to see the look of shock on KOL's face.



BringerOfChaos said:


> Tsunade: We need Mei. Her suiton can counter Madara katon.
> 
> *31 chapters later*
> 
> ...



Her comment about requiring Mei to counter Madara's katons were the first thing that jumped to my mind when I saw her punching them away.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who feels bad for that dead guy that was used to summon Itachi. Poor dude isn't even going to get a proper burial.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Reflecting multiple Great Dragon Fireballs with her fist is pretty fucking boss.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Holy fuck, did Tsunade just punch away fucking _katons from Madara Uchiha?_
> 
> Am I seeing this right.
> 
> Oh lord, she just got more impressive in my books. Deflecting elemental attacks with her bare fists, oh my god.



She DID.
I first thought that the arm thing was a side effect of her Byakugo, but not, it's just that they're burned cause of the katons and can't heal want the byakugo was over


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> That moron KingOfLighting won't like this chapter



Madara remains? He's going to love it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Reflecting multiple Great Dragon Fireballs with her fist is pretty fucking boss.



If she displayed this ability ages ago, I think people would think more highly of her, tbh.

I can't deal with all this awesomeness. I'm literally feeling light-headed from giddiness.

Good night.

I should hope no one makes a Tsunade thread since I plan on doing such.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Odds of Madara becoming the Juubi Jinchuuriki improved now?


If you think about it Kishi even went out of his way to show us that Bijuu can be sealed within edos with Tobi's Jinchuuriki paths.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd love to see the look of shock on KOL's face.



"What the fuck? Tsuande sucks, she should die "



Klue said:


> Madara remains? He's going to love it.



Until she beats him


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Also, this. With the help of the Kages. But still.
> 
> Tsunade's now hyper-motivated to fuck shit up, and we know what happens when she gets hell-bent.
> 
> Anyone remember her one-shotting Orochimaru?



armless orochimaru = ET madara?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

The Katon thing is a pretty impressive feat. Not because she was strong enough to do it, but because the fireballs didn't explode when she hit them. That's...unusual.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi chapters aren't any better, at least this is refreshing and not mindless hax garbage.



lol shut up.

edit : 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> We bear our patience with the overwhelming amount of Itachi/Sasuke/Madara/Kabuto/Naruto chapters.
> 
> Tsunade's had pretty good lime light in this fight, but this is the piece to top it all off so far.
> 
> ...



But all she does is heal and punch stuff.... 

Boring.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 27, 2012)

I wanted Madara to stay and all but the way Kishi done it...ass...pull.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> armless orochimaru = ET madara?



Please read the thread before trying to assume I'm equating them.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If she displayed this ability ages ago, I think people would think more highly of her, tbh.



She lifted Gamabunta's sword, launched it along with herself high into the air, and smashed Manda's mouth shut. That's the bar for me.

Compared to that, this is shit.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, Tsunade, you're dumb. You get in the way of Mei who was about to block the katons and block them yourself. Ok, that's all fine and dandy, but you seemed to have lost track of how much chakra you had left because you immediately fainted afterward from chakra exhaustion. Hell, Madara almost killed your ass, but you were lucky that Dan saved you. It's this unnecessary recklessness of hers that I don't like. She couldn't even keep track of how much chakra she had left.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> The Katon thing is a pretty impressive feat. Not because she was strong enough to do it, but because the fireballs didn't explode when she hit them. That's...unusual.



This is the same technique Sasuke used to prep Kirin. The Great Dragon Fire Technique can smash through stone and still keep it's form.

Not a surprise, really.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Gai solo's~


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> lol shut up.


What a thoughtful response, I'm not going to waste my time considering that's the best you have to offer.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 27, 2012)

Perhaps if Madara does form a Rasengan as some think, then maybe he'll mix in some fire and devise something creative.


----------



## mylastduchess (Jun 27, 2012)

Dan probably has given Tsunade more than just chakra, I hope we'll get see the justu she was about to do last chapter


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Ok, Tsunade, you're dumb. You get in the way of Mei who was about to block the katons and block them yourself. Ok, that's all fine and dandy, but you seemed to have lost track of how much chakra you had left because you immediately fainted afterward from chakra exhaustion. Hell, Madara almost killed your ass, but you were lucky that Dan saved you. It's this unnecessary recklessness of hers that I don't like. She couldn't even keep track of how much chakra she had left.



Let it slide, that was badass.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade is so stupid when fighting. I mean yea she can heal, but trying to tank and damage yourself everytime is going to do nothing but just kill her faster due to her regeneration. As Tsunade told Sakura when training her dodging the enemies attacks is essential, but what does she do now? Stupidly try and tank every attack because she can regenerate not thinking of the consequences.

Stupidity man. Kishi stop with the inconsistencies.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> She lifted Gamabunta's sword, launched it along with herself high into the air, and smashed Manda's mouth shut. That's the bar for me.
> 
> Compared to that, this is shit.



Oh, I don't mean in terms of strength. Otherwise, I'd agree the Gamabunta tanto thing is the bar.

I mean in terms of being able to deflect projeciles, especially ones of elemental natures, with her bare fists. None of this "she gets sniped from long range by katons/suitons" etc. She can now effectively be argued as going in for the kill and simply swatting away anything that comes flying her way.  I'd love to see someone argue that a shinobi will keep her at bay with katons/suitons after this chapter.

And now, for reals, off to sleep.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 27, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Odds of Madara becoming the Juubi Jinchuuriki improved now?



Yeah because he just isn't haxxed enough as it is.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 27, 2012)

If Tsunade defeats Madara, what would your reaction be?


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wait, people still think Oro couldn't have fought on after getting punched and getting up unharmed? Despite previously beating Jiraiya without too much trouble.



Chapter seems kinda cool. Dan's Ghost Technique, Tsunade punching fireballs (apparently they have mass?) and Madara telling death to go fuck itself. This is the kinda shit I'm still here for.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Tsunade is so stupid when fighting. I mean yea she can heal, but trying to tank and damage yourself everytime is going to do nothing but just kill her faster due to her regeneration. As Tsunade told Sakura when training her dodging the enemies attacks is essential, but what does she do now? Stupidly try and tank every attack because she can regenerate not thinking of the consequences.



Tsunade said that she was the only medic that did not need to adhere to the rules of a medical shinobi.

But yeah, it wasn't the brightest thing to do, I'd admit. 

Surly was mighty badass though.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 27, 2012)

As expected from Naruto, another boring chapter where nothing happens.

One Piece and Bleach sucked this week, too.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Ok, Tsunade, you're dumb. You get in the way of Mei who was about to block the katons and block them yourself. Ok, that's all fine and dandy, but you seemed to have lost track of how much chakra you had left because you immediately fainted afterward from chakra exhaustion. Hell, Madara almost killed your ass, but you were lucky that Dan saved you. It's this unnecessary recklessness of hers that I don't like. She couldn't even keep track of how much chakra she had left.



Plot no jutsu to introduce the Dan-Tsunade meeting


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Tsunade is so stupid when fighting. I mean yea she can heal, but trying to tank and damage yourself everytime is going to do nothing but just kill her faster due to her regeneration. As Tsunade told Sakura when training her dodging the enemies attacks is essential, but what does she do now? Stupidly try and tank every attack because she can regenerate not thinking of the consequences.



I think Tsunade, whom isn't in her prime anymore, threw out the evasion style, since she probably can't evade as much anymore. Her style is about tanking damage and thinking about the repercussions later, whether bad or not so bad.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> She lifted Gamabunta's sword, launched it along with herself high into the air, and smashed Manda's mouth shut. That's the bar for me.
> 
> Compared to that, this is shit.



Agreed on the sword toss being more impressive than this.  Though saving most of Konoha from Pein (I'll spell his name this way forever) is a close second for me.


----------



## corsair (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If Tsunade defeats Madara, what would your reaction be?



I would laugh for days and enjoy the Madara threads


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 27, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Wait, people still think Oro couldn't have fought on after getting punched and getting up unharmed? Despite previously beating Jiraiya without too much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter seems kinda cool. Dan's Ghost Technique, Tsunade punching fireballs (apparently they have mass?) and Madara telling death to go fuck itself. This is the kinda shit I'm still here for.



Yeah, why would everyone think what they outright, explicitly saw was true?

Orochimaru was beaten, and he knew it. He chose to retreat for a reason.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If Tsunade defeats Madara, what would your reaction be?



tsunade got the "BS power up from emotions" thingy so she will beat him.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm ready to see her deflect meteors and jintons


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

corsair said:


> I would laugh for days and enjoy the Madara threads



Bust out the popcorn and enjoy the ensuing shitfest.  It would be massive.  And highly entertaining.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is the same technique Sasuke used to prep Kirin. The Great Dragon Fire Technique can smash through stone and still keep it's form.
> 
> Not a surprise, really.



I suppose you're right.

Then I wonder if her counter would have been as effective against other Katon Jutsu. Like Goukakyuu, for example. 


EDIT: Btw, I just realized: Itachi's arm was caught in the path of Sasuke's Gouryuuka and didn't get blown off, even though the latter shattered through solid stone. That's a decent durability feat for him.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Wait, people still think Oro couldn't have fought on after getting punched and getting up unharmed? Despite previously beating Jiraiya without too much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter seems kinda cool. Dan's Ghost Technique, Tsunade punching fireballs (apparently they have mass?) and Madara telling death to go fuck itself. This is the kinda shit I'm still here for.



It shouldn't be that surprising, I mean Water Sharks chewed out Kisame. Everything in this manga can hold some form of mass if it's an element derived from a Ninjutsu technique. Probably something to do with Chakara or some form of wish-wash.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2012)

I myself was kinda like  when Tsunade punched them away instead of letting Mei deal with them, but I'll wait until I see what she was saying before jumping, and what Mei was saying when she was preparing her jutsu, before coming to any hard conclusions.

That said, I had an anxiety attack reading through this chapter. Tsunade confirmed to tear shit up within the coming weeks.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2012)

harurisu said:


> I'm ready to see her deflect meteors and jintons



When one touches a jinton they turn to dust, so Tsunade should know better right 

Only the old badass boss Oonoki has the power to stop a meteor


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 27, 2012)

Itachi's ghost transformation technique was awesome 
Link removed



Skywalker said:


> What a thoughtful response, I'm not going to waste my time considering that's the best you have to offer.



thats the most decent reply you'll get to a post like that, so be grateful


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

For the manga's sake, if Madara gets defeated by the kages here, the major characters take a strong hit. Hashirama, Madara, Sasuke, Rikudou, Naruto, they all get downrated.

Remember Dan's comment: the only one who can defeat Madara is Hashirama.

It wont change now just because he went there and talked with Tsunade, imo.

This is not Tsunade hate or anything, i have nothing against her, im just being realistic, and actually caring for the manga's coherence.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, why would everyone think what they outright, explicitly saw was true?
> 
> Orochimaru was beaten, and he knew it. He chose to retreat for a reason.



I always thought that he actually could've gone on longer, he just chose not to.  He saw it as a stalemate and decided to focus on getting his arms fixed instead of continuing to fight.  

Which was pretty lucky for Jiraiya and Tsunade, as they were both about at their limits themselves.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Tsunade punching fireballs (apparently they have mass?)



Yup:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Cracked through concrete/stone and retained it's shape.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Please read the thread before trying to assume I'm equating them.



sorry, it's just the thought of equating them brings a chill to my spine :/ 

and lol, what thread?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I suppose you're right.
> 
> *Then I wonder if her counter would have been as effective against other Katon Jutsu. Like Goukakyuu, for example*.
> 
> ...



Gokakyuu is lower rank then Gouryukka.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> For the manga's sake, if Madara gets defeated by the kages here, the major characters take a strong hit. Hashirama, Madara, Sasuke, Rikudou, Naruto, they all get downrated.
> 
> Remember Dan's comment: the only one who can defeat Madara is Hashirama.
> 
> It wont change now just because he went there and talked with Tsunade, imo.



I don't think they'd take a hit because most people know there isn't any logical way for the kages to defeat Madara, so if they do end up accomplishing it then most people will just see it as a total asspul.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yup:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



True, Itachi got about the same damage Tsunade did, a singed arm when it passed him quickly.


----------



## Jad (Jun 27, 2012)

Ehh Niku, his arm probably got hit by the flames not the solid part of the attack I'd imagine. Tsunade obviously stronger than solid walls, would have been just as able to smack the fire dragons back.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yup:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now I just feel silly.

As Niku said, decent durability feat for Itachi now. Maybe there's something in his blocking Chidori after all 

Anyone else think Tobi's gonna retreat from Naruto (in base lol) and pals, reassemble the Juubi mostly, using Kurama's chakra from the Kin/Gin bros whose souls couldn't escape as they're sealed in that pot and then seal it in Madara?

I'm thinking that's increasingly likely. Also that Tobi is going to get casually killed by Madara, at which point it'll be revealed Tobi's an advanced Zetsu clone and therefore just a tool to him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara for FV. 



Jeαnne said:


> For the manga's sake, if Madara gets defeated by the kages here, the major characters take a strong hit. Hashirama, Madara, Sasuke, Rikudou, Naruto, they all get downrated.
> 
> Remember Dan's comment: the only one who can defeat Madara is Hashirama.
> 
> ...



This. I'm really not worried about it. You can't say someone is the strongest guy ever to exist 900 times only to have a bunch of characters who are more or less upper-tier fodder at this point in terms of power defeat him. It kills the power level reputation of the hero/anti-hero and everyone else you mentioned.

I still think Tsunade's dying, too, possibly even more now with Dan gone to the afterlife.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I don't think they'd take a hit because most people know there isn't any logical way for the kages to defeat Madara, so if they do end up accomplishing it then most people will just see it as a total asspul.


yeah, im actually justifing why i am so sure that there is absolutely no chance for the kages. If this happens, it will be not only a giant asspull and wont be respected by the fans, it will also hit things inside of the storyline. Naruto is supposed to be seen as totally necessary to defeat the major villains, if 5 tired kages can defeat an immortal Madara, with infinite chakra, rinnegan, mokuton and EMS, any feat that Naruto archieves against said powers in the future will be pointless.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 27, 2012)

HunterXHunted said:


> lmao, madara summons himself as an edo??? smh kishi doesnt even care anymore...



He doesn't "SUMMON" himself as an edo, he was already summoned, he prevented his desummoning by taking full control of his edo contract since he knew all the seals to do so.  

Every1 should've known he either wasn't going anywhere or would return shortyly via Gedou Rinne Tensei.   Madara simply chose to take full control of his Edo Tensei bind/contract away from Kabuto since he knew all the ins and outs of the jutsu.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 27, 2012)

haha, i predicted madara will break out of edo tensei somehow
and i also wondered about dan

I AM INVINCIBLE

oh, you all knew too, oh well


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 27, 2012)

vered said:


> anything other than Madara win is BS to the highest lv.
> he can do whatever he wants:final susanoo,mokuton,Rinnegan powers he has yet to use,more meteors or mokuton bunshins with his infinite chakra.



agreed, Uchiha Madara the invincible immortal isn't going anywhere for quite a long time, he can only leave the manga once he has met Tobi, and/or Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> For the manga's sake, if Madara gets defeated by the kages here, the major characters take a strong hit. Hashirama, Madara, Sasuke, Rikudou, Naruto, they all get downrated.
> 
> Remember Dan's comment: the only one who can defeat Madara is Hashirama.
> 
> ...



not really. dan never met RM BM SM naruto or EMS sasuke or itachi or tobi or orochimaru (who controlled hashirame and tobirama) or kabuto or hiruzen or minato or RS. his comment should not be taken out of context 

however, i agree tsunade defeating madara or the kages doing that at this point is stupid.  they were STOMPED WAY TOO MUCH for such  a simple "will, dan gave her some of his chakra " for this to make this fight make any sense................. granted, meteors at will is not in the realm of making sense  but that is just suspension of disbelief. however, kage defeating madara now because of "some little help" is BS.


----------



## Ryopus (Jun 27, 2012)

Muu knew about the ET seals too, shouldn't he be able to escape being released? He can help the 5 kages against Madara.


----------



## Hazuki (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> For the manga's sake, if Madara gets defeated by the kages here, the major characters take a strong hit. Hashirama, Madara, Sasuke, *Rikudou,* Naruto, they all get downrated.



How can you put rikudo on the same level of other ?? 
it doesn't matter if madara edo is beaten by kage , rikudo is 100 miles stronger than him




> Remember Dan's comment: the only one who can defeat Madara is Hashirama.



dan was saying one on one , also dan lives when tsunade , jiraiya and oro were young 

he doesn't know how strong  ninja became since that's day , so he isn't the most credible


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

Just took a look at the main Telegrams page.  Wow.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> not really. dan never met RM BM SM naruto or EMS sasuke or itachi or tobi or orochimaru (who controlled hashirame and tobirama) or kabuto or hiruzen or minato or RS. his comment should not be taken out of context
> 
> however, i agree tsunade defeating madara or the kages doing that at this point is stupid.  they were STOMPED WAY TOO MUCH for such  a simple "will, dan gave her some of his chakra " for this to make this fight make any sense................. granted, meteors at will is not in the realm of making sense  but that is just suspension of disbelief. however, kage defeating madara now because of "some little help" is BS.


what i am saying is, if Dan believed that only somebody of Hashirama's level could face EMS Madara, there is no way that 5 beaten kages can defeat the combination of Hashirama and Madara plus rinnegan and infinite chakra



Hazuki said:


> How can you put rikudo on the same level of other ??
> it doesn't matter if madara edo is beaten by kage , rikudo is 100 miles stronger than him



they are supposed to be his heirs, if they take hits, rikudou takes too.



> dan was saying one on one , also dan lives when tsunade , jiraiya and oro were young
> 
> he doesn't know how strong  ninja became since that's day , so he isn't the most credible


One on one, mokuton vs EMS+kyuubi, here we have a madara with mokuton+EMS+rinnegan, do you really think that the five kages, already beaten and tired, could equal a powered up combination of Hashirama and Madara?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I myself was kinda like  when Tsunade punched them away instead of letting Mei deal with them, but I'll wait until I see what she was saying before jumping, and what Mei was saying when she was preparing her jutsu, before coming to any hard conclusions.
> 
> That said, I had an anxiety attack reading through this chapter. Tsunade confirmed to tear shit up within the coming weeks.



HAAAAAAAAAAA! I was right. Mei said she couldn't make it in time. That's why Tsunade deflected it. Eat it.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL...There's three Itachi threads with the same title right now  

And I thought Madara was going to do Kamehameha for a sec  i need some sleep  peace guys


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 27, 2012)

Finally a good chapter with shit actually happening
I hope he gets to kill some kages and i certainly hope he doesnt die by a naruto ass-pull


----------



## Jaga (Jun 27, 2012)

this was a bad chapter. i wanted to see SASUKE!!!! i don't care about madara pretty much coming back to freaking life. i wanna see what sasuke does now that he knows the truth!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Still remember a thread where someone was calling the others idiots for believing that Madara wouldn?t get done in by Edo Tensei?s release  A pity I don?t know who it was anymore, lol...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2012)

The only good thing about this Chapter was to see Madara Stay 

What a BOSS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

Not enough crying, but I was right.


----------



## Boradis (Jun 27, 2012)

I was seriously wondering if something like this would happen, but I was thinking Madara would use his rinnegan to resurrect himself. At least that would have been pre-established.

This is definitely an ass-pull, but since I didn't want the Madara fight to end like that I'm OK with it.


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

Boradis said:


> I was seriously wondering if something like this would happen, but I was thinking Madara would use his rinnegan to resurrect himself. At least that would have been pre-established.
> 
> This is definitely an ass-pull, but since I didn't want the Madara fight to end like that I'm OK with it.



Mighty convenant, but I think a weakness of Edo Tensei was foreshadowed. I never expected this. Good move by the author.

After the initial shock wore off, I've come to accept it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 27, 2012)

Link removed



this was honestly my reaction to the last page.


----------



## Damoss (Jun 27, 2012)

*Last panel..*

..was epic.

That is all.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 27, 2012)

indeed. 

i would even sig it but my current sig is still relatively new... and unique.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 27, 2012)

i want a coloring


----------



## Damoss (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i want a coloring



Me too!


----------



## takL (Jun 28, 2012)

the scene after itache departed was so surreal with sasuke, some dead body and kabuto with a thick snake nipple still on izanami.

and sasukes face... looking like his old self, for the first time in 3 manga years.


----------



## OffcTheKd (Jun 28, 2012)

*Asspulls to the max*

I am Surprised no longer lol every time i read a panel with madara in it now i just continue to read on. the shear amount of asspullery is astounding 

 GG Madara, GG


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 28, 2012)

Itachi has something to say.. Izanami gg/pat


----------



## iJutsu (Jun 28, 2012)

Madara already knows Hashirama is better than him. Izanami ain't gonna do shit.


----------



## ovanz (Jun 28, 2012)

So many Madara asspulls, soon the ass won't have any more hair to pull ... (??????)


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 28, 2012)

Wasnt it stated in the Databook that Madara knows every jutsu predating or something like that to the creation of Konoha


----------



## Ezekial (Jun 28, 2012)

I bet you wont agree that Itachi's Izanami or crow job were massive ass pulls... or should I say FAILTACHI


----------



## kzk (Jun 28, 2012)

iJutsu said:


> Madara already knows Hashirama is better than him. Izanami ain't gonna do shit.



I think the implication is that Izanami was a bigger asspull.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 28, 2012)

My favorite asspull from Madara was when he revealed his Rinnegan.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2012)

i dont see it as an asspull madara is powerful and probably lived for a while since he knew nagato. he probably found out a lot of many jutsus and edo since faced the senju a lot. i think everytime people dont like something they yell ass pull


----------

